# HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 2011



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey Ladies....I'm looking for some of you Lovely Ladies to Sign Up for the HOTs (Hot Oil Treatment), Oil Rinsing and Scalp Oiling Challenge Feb/April.

I have alot of Oils I am attempting to use up and basically started to incorporate Hot Oil Treatments into my Weekly Regimen.

I've also talked to several ladies that would also like to use up some of their Miscellaneous Oils through either Hot Oil Treatments, Oil Rinses or just Oiling their Scalp to Combat Cold & Dry Weather.

All you have to do is Respond to this Post that you're interested.  Post what Oil(s) you'll be using and also what Method OR Variety of Methods you will incorporate.  Also, how many times a week.

If you find any beneficial Articles about Hot Oil Treatments, Oil Rinses or Scalp Oiling, You can post it here too.  As well as any Recipes for great HOT Sessions.

Okay....Who's going to Join Me?  I have a couple Articles on HOTs I will come back and Post in this Thread.

I'll be doing HOTs = Hot Oil Treatments under my Mastex Heat Cap Weekly

Using:
Coconut
Soybean
Olive *when I get some*
Kukui Nut
Wheat Germ
Burdock Root w/Ceramides

Oiling & Sealing
Cocosta
Avsoya
Hydratherma
JBCO
Rosemary *when I get some*
Speciality Ceramide Mixture

Let's Use Up Some of those Oils just sitting around and Oil our way to Shinier, Healthy Hair.

Just Respond to this Post and tell us What You'll Be Doing & How Often and then Check in from time to time to Stay Motivated


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Benefits of hot oil treatment for hair - by Hanny A - Helium


The Benefits Of A Hot Oil Hair Treatment - What Are The Benefits Of A Hot Oil Hair Treatment?


----------



## chebaby (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

im in.
i will be using coconut oil for the most part but i also use evoo.
and i have a few other oils i use once in a while.
usually what i do is oil my hair at night and then the next day i co wash or shampoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chebaby said:


> im in.
> *i will be using coconut oil for the most part but i also use evoo.*
> and i have a few other oils i use once in a while.
> usually what i do is oil my hair at night and then the next day i co wash or shampoo.



Great!  I posted an Interesting Article on Coconut & Olive.

I remembered.....I'll also be using Safflower


----------



## destine2grow (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Im in! I will be using evoo, evco, grapeseed oil and almond oil! I only do hot oil treatments and oil my scalp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.

*Sealing*
cocasta oil

*Prepoo & HOT*
my mix ( coconut,evoo,mustard & hemp)

*oil rinse*
my mix (jbco,coconut,evoo)

*scalp massage*
grapeseed with tea tree


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in...I'll be back with my lists...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oh Yeah, if Bear Fruit Hair has a Sale (during this Challenge), I may pick up that Avacado Oil Hair Soak and some of the other Oil Soaks they have.


----------



## Minty (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got some oils. Let's go. I'm shooting for once a week on dry hair with steam. That might change but that's the plan today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I got some oils. Let's go. *I'm shooting for once a week on dry hair with steam.* That might change but that's the plan today.



Hmp.  Never tried this.  I might like that right there.

I may do this method twice a month.  Thanks for the tip.  30 in HOTS & 30 with DC'er.

What Oils are you using HFlyGirl?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Question that I hope isn't stupid. Are hot oil treatments only effective on clean hair? If not then if def join this challenge but I know I would be doing them on week old hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Question that I hope isn't stupid. Are hot oil treatments only effective on clean hair? If not then if def join this challenge but I know I would be doing them on week old hair.



I do mine on week old dry hair.  Plastic Cap, Cotton Coil & Heat Cap.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ok I'll join. I'll do a hot oil treatment and oil rinses. Want to see if I can get some natural shine going on. I currently seal with whipped Shea butter that has coconut oil, evoo and sunflower oil so I won't be switching that. I'll do my oil rinse with sunflower oil and maybe the hot oil treatment with evoo and coconut oil. Need to use up my castor oil too... I'll fit it in somewhere


----------



## SimJam (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Im in, will be doing:

HOTs (this will be new for me as Ive nvr done them before) and scalp massages


*oils to use up*

*HOTs*
wheat germ 
sunflower
hemp seed
olive
coconut
avocado
jojoba
_edited to add: _
Kemi oyl 
palm kernel oil


calendula (marigold) cant quite remember why i got this  _edited to add: got this to mix with jojoba oil for oil cleasing (face)_
rosemary - for scalp massages
vatika - prepoo 
amla - pre poo


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.  I just started (HOT's) this afternoon by chance before seeing this challenge.  I have WAY too many oils I need to get rid of...need to keep it simple.

Forgot, I will do the HOT's once a week on Wednesday's.

*Oil for HOT's:*

Hemp Seed (will continue use this going forward)
Sunflower
Sweet Almond
Avocado
JBCO
Macadamia
Pumpkin
Kemi Oyl
Proclaim Natural 7 Olive
Proclaim Natural 7 (Original)
BB Growth Oil
Vatika
Hollywood Beauty Castor Oil (may give these jars away to the shelter for women)

*Daily Sealing*

African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil (dumping my beloved Kemi Oyl cuz I love this stuff)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



simplyhair said:


> I'm in.  I just started (HOT's) this afternoon by chance before seeing this challenge.  I have WAY too many oils I need to get rid of...need to keep it simple.
> 
> *Oil for HOT's:*
> 
> ...




That's quite a List.  Welcome.

Have you decided which ones other than the Hemp You're Keeping?

btw:  Never Heard of Pumpkin Oil?  How is it?


----------



## natura87 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in. I'll be using EVOO, EVCO,VF and whatever else I have lying around. I intend to do it(HOTS) at least once a week and the others sporadically/when I feel the need to.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> That's quite a List.  Welcome.
> 
> Have you decided which ones other than the Hemp You're Keeping?
> 
> btw:  Never Heard of Pumpkin Oil?  How is it?



I'm keeping the Hemp Seed and Sunflower.  But I think the Hemp Seed may be all that I need.  From what I remember, it has a higher level of ceramides than sunflower.

I bought the pumpkin oil from newdirections.  I originally bought it for facial & body oil mixtures.  But I bought such a big bottle that I need to use it up.  I haven't used it yet on my hair.  But I will soon find out.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in!!
Oils I will be using: Jojoba oil, coconut oil, JBCO, sweet almond oil

What I usually do is use a combination of these oils to prepoo/hot oil treatment. Otherwise I use the JBCO alone to do a daily scalp massage and oil my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



simplyhair said:


> I'm keeping the Hemp Seed and Sunflower.  But I think the Hemp Seed may be all that I need.  From what I remember, it has a higher level of ceramides than sunflower.
> 
> I bought the pumpkin oil from newdirections.  I originally bought it for facial & body oil mixtures.  But I bought such a big bottle that I need to use it up.  I haven't used it yet on my hair.  But I will soon find out.



Hemp Seed is Great.  You also had Avocado on your list.  I really liked that too, but ran out and never replaced.  

Grapeseed was another good oil I ran out of and never replaced.erplexed

But I want to limit my Oils tremendously and maybe try 1-2 from time to time and not 20


----------



## frizzy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll do it, this is a great challenge!  I do add a good amount of oil to my DC for weekly steaming, but  this has inspired me to do a separate HOT after steaming.

I will be using up:

hempseed-meadowfoam-olive oil mix
coconut oil
shea butter (melted)
corn oil
castor oil
melted misc. butters (hemp, avocado, olive, sal, red palm, mango)


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I forgot to add that my HOT's will sometimes include 2 tablespoons of conditioner.  I found the recipe here

I had a link to an article about HOT's that was posted on LHCF but the link is no longer working.  So, I'll copy and paste it here:

*Some Like It Hot-A Guide to Hot-Oil Treatments*

This winter, keep brittle hair at bay with this simple cure-all.

You follow all of the rules for keeping your hair healthy: regular trims, minimal use of heating appliances, and a good shampoo and conditioner. Yet your hair still goes through periods when it seems totally lackluster or, worse, dry and brittle. And it only gets worse during the cold-weather months. What's a sister to do? 

Luckily, the answer is easy (and inexpensive). Add hot-oil treatments to your hair-care routine and you'll be rewarded with shine and body. "Hot-oil treatments get down deep into the hair shaft, better than anything else," says Philadelphia-based hairstylist Yvette Smalls. "They deeply condition and moisturize."

This month, NiaOnline looks at the best hot-oil treatment formulas and shares expert tips on how to apply them. Get ready to pamper your crowning glory!

*It's About Deep-Down Moisturizing *

If you're skeptical that hot-oil treatments can do any better than your favorite hair grease or pomade, consider this: Because of the addition of heat, which opens up the hair's inner cortex, these treatments can actually penetrate the hair's cuticle. 

_The result:_ The strands are coated with conditioning oils, and the hair shaft is strengthened and lubricated. Once the formula is rinsed out, the shaft is closed, effectively locking in moisture. Hot-oil treatments are also excellent ways to lubricate dry scalps. 
*
Perfect for Every Type and Texture of Our Hair *

"In my opinion, everyone should use hot-oil treatments," says Smalls. "It doesn't matter if you have a perm, natural, whatever." Smalls especially recommends this hair treatment when the weather turns cold. "Harsh winds and low temperatures can really contribute to dry, brittle hair." 

For natural hair, a treatment once every two months is sufficient. The exception is for people with locks. "The density of the hair, combined with the length of the locks, results in a loss of moisture." Smalls recommends monthly treatments for folks with locks. 
*
Part II of article:*

*The ABCs of Application *

Whether you wear a perm, locks, braids, or an Afro, the same simple steps apply for a thorough hot-oil treatment:

1. Place oil in heat-resistant plastic container, then place container in large bowl of hot water (think nice-warm-shower hot, not just-boiled-on-the-stove temperatures). 

2. Part dry hair into four sections and secure with hair bands. 

3. Starting with one section, further divide into quarters. With fingers, apply oil to scalp. 

4. Distribute oil through hair. 

5. Move on to next section. 

6. Cover hair with old shower cap (remember, it will be covered in oil) and then wrap towel around your head. 

7. Leave on for minimum of 15 minutes and no longer than 1 hour, depending on how dry or damaged your hair is. Women with locks should keep oil in for full hour to allow oil to penetrate completely. 

8. To rinse, put shampoo directly onto hair and work into lather (do not wet hair first). Rinse and continue your normal routine. 
*
The Perfect Formula *

As any walk down the aisle of a drugstore or beauty-supply store will confirm, there are an overwhelming number of hot-oil treatments from which to choose. If you buy commercially available hot-oil treatments, "always read the ingredients," advises Smalls. Perfumes and alcohol, as well as harsh ingredients that can irritate the scalp, may do more harm than good. Because of this potential damage, many women make their own formulas. 

Whether you decide to buy off the shelf or whip up your own concoction, look for these ingredients: 

1. Base (carrier) oils that can be used alone or in combination with others: 
* Jojoba: A great conditioner for Black textured hair, jojoba is also good for a dry scalp. 
* Sweet almond: This easily absorbed balm for itchy scalps contains vitamin E and fatty acids. 
* Avocado: The oil of this fatty fruit is rich in vitamins A, D, and E; potassium; and scalp-soothing sulfur. 

2. Essential oils that should be added to the base oil: 
* Sage: An astringent that stimulates growth and kills bacteria. 
* Rosemary: Stimulates growth and gives hair shine; also helpful with dandruff. 
* Evening primrose: Moisturizes and conditions hair. 
* Calendula: Excellent for soothing and nourishing the scalp. 
* Tea tree: In very small amounts, very useful for stimulating the scalp and alleviating dandruff. 

*Our Favorites *
Here are three hot-oil treatments that we especially love: 
* Phytotherathrie Huile d'Ales Revitalizing Botanical Oil is 100 percent natural with essential oils of rosemary, sage, and juniper (Sephora stores nationwide; $24). 
* Weleda Rosemary Oil contains clover blossoms and burdock root (Sephora stores nationwide; $8.75). 
* Paul Labrecque Lemongrass Oil with coconut and jojoba oils is also great for scalp massages (set of five 1-ounce bottles, $45). 
Do you have your own favorite hot-oil-treatment recipe? Share it with us.

Our Expert's Favorite Hot-Oil Treatment, Philadelphia hairstylist Yvette Smalls shared with us her favorite recipe for healthy, shiny hair: 

Mix equal parts jojoba, olive, grape-seed, avocado, and walnut oils. Add a small amount of aloe vera gel, a natural humectant (if you are allergic to aloe vera, substitute glycerin). 

Finally, if desired, put in a few drops of scented essential oil for fragrance. Smalls recommends adding castor oil if hair is thinning. 

To apply, follow the directions provided in the main article. Enjoy!


----------



## Ltown (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in, started sealing with ceramides oil mixture last year as part of Reecies challenges which end in Dec. I use oil after fresh wash 2x a week and as needed. My current mixture is walnut, grapeseed,almond,avacodo,sesame,safflower,wgo, kukui. I've also include Chicoro mixture of aloe,wgo as prepoo. I'll be doing it all tons of oils too, vatika frosting, cocosata etc. 

Here is ceramides thread, 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...088-official-2010-ceramides-challenge-44.html



T can you add links to the first thread as a reference go to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Great Article Thanks For Posting.

And Welcome Everyone. :welcome3: 


Lets Get Our HOT ON!


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> But* I want to limit my Oils tremendously and maybe try 1-2 from time to time *and not 20



I totally agree with this.  I am so tired of my cabinet and fridge looking a clutter mess with every oil in the world.  So, this challenge will be perfect for me since I had made up my mind a couple of weeks ago to minimize.  

But I tell ya, that Hemp Seed oil mixed with my DC's on *dry *hair was the trick to finally having soft airdried hair.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Lets Get Our HOT ON*!



That's funny right there!  Ok, that's what we should say (I got my HOT ON today) when we do our HOT's...I know corny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



simplyhair said:


> That's funny right there!  Ok, that's what we should say *(I got my HOT ON today) when we do our HOT's...I know corny.*



Good One!

A few ladies in the U1 B1 have been doing them and seeing wonderful benefits and I have Oils sitting around, so this was the perfect opportunity & weather to start this Challenge.

I've been doing them about 3 weeks now.

I will also get some Pimento Oil and find a way to use that before this Challenge Ends.


----------



## janda (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll join. 
*Sealing*
Cocasta oil
WGO
EVCO
*Oils added to conditioners*
EVOO
EVCO
JBCO
*Other oils*
Almond oil
Grapeseed oil
Jojoba oil
Argan oil

I think Ill give HOTS a try.


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in! I'm in! I participated in Reecies' wheat germ oil challenge, and discovered the wonders of ceramide oils. I have fallen in love with hempseed oil and have added it to my bi-weekly regimen. It's a keeper! I'll be using up some other oils that I have around the house for this challenge, as well as using my favorite ones consistently. I'll be using - 
coconut oil/infused and straight
avocado oil
olive oil
amla oil
various butters (melted)
Nyle oil
Vatika oil
and of course Chicoro's pre-poo with oil and aloe vera 

and a host of others ...
My goal is to put more shine and strength in my hair, as well as adding a good HOT to my reggie once a week!! I never thought about using a heat cap for an oil treatment on week old hair.... but I'm willing to give it a try. I don't own a steamer, but I sure can make my own with a warm towel, and 3 plastic caps! lol
I'll be starting my next wash. Thanks IDT'sH!!!!!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.

*Sealing*
Komaza Moku Serum, daily

*HOT*
Grapeseed or Sweet Almond oil, 1x/weekly

*Oil Rinse*
Grapeseed or Sweet Almond oil, 1x/weekly

*Oil Scalp & Scalp Massage*
Claudie's Scalp Elixir, 3x/weekly


----------



## ycj1 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I would love to join this challenge as well, I have an arsenal of oils that I have actually lost count but will definitely need to use them as much as possible instead of allowing them to just sit. I think I will start off with my wgo/castor oil and then see where it goes from there. I have never done a hot oil treatment and am excited about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> I'm in.
> 
> *Sealing*
> Komaza Moku Serum, daily
> ...



Great List Shay.  Nice and Succint.



ycj1 said:


> I would love to join this challenge as well, I have an arsenal of oils that *I have actually lost count but will definitely need to use them as much as possible instead of allowing them to just sit.* I think I will start off with my wgo/castor oil and then see where it goes from there.* I have never done a hot oil treatment and am excited about it.*



Exactly.  You might as well put them to go use.

Great.  I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Here are my oils:

MultiPurpose(My favorites that I use for any and every):
 Hydratherma Naturals Oil
 JBCO
 CoCasta Oil
 Safflower Oil

Scalp Massages:
 Pimento Oil
 SSI Oil
 Claudie's Oil
Claudie's Scalp Elixir

Prepoos/Add to DC:
 Wheat germ 
 Hempseed 
 Njoi Ayurvedic 
 Afroveda Keshi Emu & Jojoba oil

Misc. oils that I want to use up:
 Darcy's Peach Kernel
 Darcy's Apricot Kernel


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Here are my oils:
> 
> MultiPurpose(My favorites that I use for any and every):
> Hydratherma Naturals Oil
> ...




YO!  YO!  Ms. B is in Da' House!  

We're getting a Good Group of Women together.  

I'm sure we'll have Lots Of Fun, Learn Some Thangs and Deplete our Oil Stashes.

And of Course, Benefit from HOTs, Rinses, Scalp Massages, Sealings or whatever you Choose.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I forgot I have that Mozeke Oil that you can Steam with.  So, I'll definitely be using that one too.  It's an Amla based oil of some sort.erplexed

I'll have to read the directions again.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.  I love pre-pooing with Vatika/Coconut Oil.  My hair feels sooooo soft after shampooing.  I don't always use heat w/ my pre-poo though, but I still love using oils.

My fav oil to add to conditioners is EVOO. 

As far as sealing and mixing w/ leave-ins, I'd definitely say Castor Oil.

I like using Darcy Botanical's Coconut & Hibiscus Oil if I just want to add a bit of shine to the hair, without making it too heavy or greasy; it's basically a jojoba/coconut mixture.  Coconut oil in general is very light in my hair, which is why I prefer it for a pre-poo; it soaks right in.  But when paired with jojoba oil, it's just right...not too heavy and not too light.

I need to read more about ceramides since I keep hearing about them.


----------



## Minty (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have a big jar of Red Palm oil and that is first on the list. I will say I don't think I will even get through that one jar by spring time, but I don't want to waste it. 

The smell was just so overwhelming. I let it sit for over a year. Its mellowed but now I've got to use it. 

1x a week - I probably won't steam with it because I don't want the smell to linger. Just use my heat cap for 15 mins.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll join! I need to use up my oils so I can buy some new ones!

Pre-poo - WEN Lavendar oil

HOT Oils - Avocado oil

Sealing - Jojoba oil / Coconut oil

Scalp - JBCO


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I want to join! I will be using a blend of oil for pre-pooing/HOTs, scalp massages, and sealing. 

*Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil 8 oz.*
Soy Bean Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Kiwi Fruit Extract, Olive Fruit Oil,  Castor Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Jojoba Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil,  Sweet Almond Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Safflower Oil And Calendula  Extract And Yarrow Extract And Cucumber Extract And Carrageenan Extract  And Ginseng Extract And Sage Extract And Comfrey Extract And Ginseng  Extract And Sage Extract And Comfrey Extract And Aloe Extract, Fragrance

Im hoping to get *African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil *for baggying as well as sealing, scalp massages, and HOTs as i like it more than the first blend and *One 'N Only* *Argan oil* for sealing and pre-pooing.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chelseatiara said:


> I want to join! I will be using a blend of oil for pre-pooing/HOTs, scalp massages, and sealing.
> 
> *Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil 8 oz.*
> Soy Bean Oil, Walnut Seed Oil, Kiwi Fruit Extract, Olive Fruit Oil,  Castor Seed Oil, Sesame Seed Oil, Jojoba Seed Oil, Carrot Seed Oil,  Sweet Almond Oil, Tocopheryl Acetate, Safflower Oil And Calendula  Extract And Yarrow Extract And Cucumber Extract And Carrageenan Extract  And Ginseng Extract And Sage Extract And Comfrey Extract And Ginseng  Extract And Sage Extract And Comfrey Extract And Aloe Extract, Fragrance
> ...



Those are two *different *product lines/companies:  Africa's Best and African Pride.  African Pride is made by Strength of Nature who makes Elasta QP & Profectiv.  

I have to agree, though, that the African Pride has a very good blend of oils.  Right off the top of my head in order (well close as I can get), it includes 

Soybean Oil, Olive Oil, *Wheat Germ Oil*, Coconut Oil, Jojoba oil,...Grapeseed, Avocado, *Silk Amino Acids *is like number 10 in the list, then towards the bottom are protein ingredients with one cone near the end.  

Can you tell I really like this oil.  I look at the ingredients everyday when I'm M&S like a crazy person.

Edited:  If anyone is interested, I can post the ingredients for the African Pride Miracle Growth Oil when I finish school with the kids for the day.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



simplyhair said:


> Those are two *different *product lines/companies:  Africa's Best and African Pride.  African Pride is made by Strength of Nature who makes Elasta QP & Profectiv.
> 
> I have to agree, though, that the African Pride has a very good blend of oils.  Right off the top of my head in order (well close as I can get), it includes
> 
> ...



I know theyre two different lines but i always get them mixed up when im trying to describe/find/buy a certain product. The blend by African Pride is the best to me though an i love the way it smells!! I was upset when i couldnt find it at the ghetto walmart last night lmao


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm sooo in this one!!!  I love HOTs!!!

I've been doing HOTs since October and it has really improved my hair.  I do them on dry hair before starting my wash day routine.  I also add some of my HOT oil to my cowash condish and DC.  I use a heat cap for at least 30 minutes.

Occasionally I do oil rinsing with my HOT mix.  I get better detangling with oil rinsing but I don't feel like I get the best results this way though. I generally don't use oils to seal usually butters.

I will be using in my different HOT mixes:
Bootleg base oil (I forget the name)-it has safflower and sunflower as main oils
JBCO
EVOO
EVCO
WGO
Avocado
Hemp Seed
Rice Bran
Grapeseed
Jojoba
Sweet almond


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

YES! Finally a challenge that I can fully commit to.  I think I need to up my oil stash though.

So far I will be using the following:

*HOTS*
Coconut
EVOO
Jojoba

*Oil Rinsing*
EVOO
Shikakai (finishing the bottle I have- it is very pungent)

*Sealing*
JBCO

I also have some cinnamon oil that I picked up in the DR sometime ago- not quite sure what to do with it.


----------



## simplyhair (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chelseatiara said:


> I know theyre two different lines but i always get them mixed up when im trying to describe/find/buy a certain product. The blend by African Pride is the best to me though an i love the way it smells!! I was upset when i couldnt find it at the ghetto walmart last night lmao



Oh, sorry about that.  Yea, I guess they do sound similar.  You can buy it online with Sally but then you have to pay for shipping unless you have a coupon.


----------



## Angelicus (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am not a part of any challenges but Jan 1 marked the beginning of me using Vatika Oil regularly for massages and using it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I am already seeing results after only two weeks. I am doing my best to not slack up on my hair again and I am ready to meet my hair goals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Angelicus said:


> * I am not a part of any challenges* but Jan 1 marked the beginning of me using Vatika Oil regularly for massages and using it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I am already seeing results after only two weeks. I am doing my best to not slack up on my hair again and I am ready to meet my hair goals.



Well.....I certainly hope you'll join us here!



Cheekychica said:


> *YES! Finally a challenge that I can fully commit to.  I think I need to up my oil stash though.*
> 
> So far I will be using the following:
> 
> ...



Welcome!

Be careful w/the Cinnamon Oil.  Use it lightly.  Very Lightly.:heated:


----------



## Ltown (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

T, this is one you just bump and good reference: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...-discussion/150965-dont-sleep-oil-rinses.html


----------



## Charz (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey ladies, how much oil are you using on your whole head? Sorry if this was already answered.

Like how many tablespoons or such? TIA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Charz said:


> Hey ladies, how much oil are you using on your whole head? Sorry if this was already answered.
> 
> Like how many tablespoons or such? TIA



Enough for the Length of your Hair

I make sure I have enough from root to tip without making it too 'drippy'.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I want to join. This sounds good. I'm going to start with the oil rinse. I have several oils (EVO, coconut oil, sunflower oil, safflower oil). I will probably start with the safflower oil. I usually apply my conditioner over my shampoo so I may have to modify the oil rinse a bit.

I shampoo usually ever two weeks so I will do an oil rinse with each shampoo.

I won't do an hot oil treatment immediately but I will mix up my oils to get ready. I saw a combination in one of the earlier threads that looks good (coconut oil, sunflower oil, jojoba oil, grapeseed oil).

I won't shampoo until next weekend and I will update then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



faithVA said:


> I want to join. This sounds good. I'm going to start with the oil rinse. I have several oils (EVO, coconut oil, sunflower oil, safflower oil). I will probably start with the safflower oil. I usually apply my conditioner over my shampoo so I may have to modify the oil rinse a bit.
> 
> I shampoo usually ever two weeks so I will do an oil rinse with each shampoo.
> 
> ...



These Sound Good.

Glad to have you!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just applied my HOT/prepoo in preparation for wash day tomorrow.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I forgot I have that Mozeke Oil that you can Steam with.  So, I'll definitely be using that one too.  It's an Amla based oil of some sort.erplexed
> 
> I'll have to read the directions again.


I will lurk this challenge from time to time to learn. Is there a list of oils that works with steaming. I'm expecting my steamer any day now. 



Angelicus said:


> I am not a part of any challenges but Jan 1 marked the beginning of me using Vatika Oil regularly for massages and using it as a pre-shampoo treatment. I am already seeing results after only two weeks. I am doing my best to not slack up on my hair again and I am ready to meet my hair goals.


I want to try vatika. Where did you purchase?


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll join - have to look at my inventory but I know I'll be using castor, Jamaican castor, vatika, coconut, and shikaikai oils. I'll have to read up on HOTs!


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Charz said:


> Hey ladies, how much oil are you using on your whole head? Sorry if this was already answered.
> 
> Like how many tablespoons or such? TIA


 
I'm not a measurer (is that a word, I doubt it). I divide my hair into four sections. I apply to each section, then do an all over 2x. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Charz said:


> Hey ladies, how much oil are you using on your whole head? Sorry if this was already answered.
> 
> Like how many tablespoons or such? TIA


 

I use 1oz of oil but my hair is shorter than yours.


----------



## hairedity (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.

I'll try to use up my oils:
grape seed
coconut
castor
hemp seed
etc...

Under a heating cap, as a pre-shampoo, & to seal.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Charz said:


> Hey ladies, how much oil are you using on your whole head? Sorry if this was already answered.
> 
> Like how many tablespoons or such? TIA


 
Charz, like T and Shay I used mine root to tip mostly on wet hair after a wash.  On dry hair it maybe a about tbsp.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I was a bit pressed for time today so I wasn't able to HOT like I wanted, but fortunately I still got the benefits of my usual vatika/coconut oil pre-poo since I've been moisturizing my hair with my homemade moisturizer which has lots of coconut oil in it.  I get serious HIH disease after rinsing out my shampoo.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oh, I forgot I have some One n Only Argan Oil. What's the best use for that? That stuff is too pricey for me to oil rinse with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Cheekychica said:


> Oh, I forgot I have some* One n Only Argan Oil. What's the best use for that? *That stuff is too pricey for me to oil rinse with.



When I used it, I just used a coupla' drops to seal my L-I before getting under the dryer. 

Alot of Ladies also use it to Flat-Iron with.  

I now use Pure Argan.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT yesterday with my HOT mix on dry hair for like 45min with my heat cap.  I have 1 use of this mix left then I'm gong to mix up something new.

Charz- I tend to use 1-2oz of oil on my hair.  I like to be able to feel and see it without it dripping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I' just finished one with EVCO under my Mastex Heat Cap.

Remember Ladies:

Coconut
Olive
Avocado

Are the 3 Oils that can successfully penetrate the cortex of the hair.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

doing my first HOT

mixture of olive and hemp oils. (3 tbs each)
sat oils in warm water then applied over my twists, sitting with my heating cap on for 30 mins.

Im feeling lazy to wash my hair now so I;ll prolly keep this on till later when I hope I'll feel less lazy


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Weekly oil rinses for me--Castor oil only baby!  I may up it to 3x week.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in! I will be using:
-Avocado Oil
-Grapeseed Oil
-Castor Oil
-Amla Oil
-Curls Oil
-Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir
-JBCO

I do HOT and baggy overnight with my oils. Trying to use them up. Once I'm done with these, I will only repurchase Amla and grapeseed oil. 
oh, I use Jane carter Scalp nourishing serum, and Red Pimento on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

For those of You using Red Pimento Oil:  How Are You Using It?


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiled my ends and scalp with JBCO


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I don't feel like doing a HOT tonight so I just put on this new ceramide mix I made earlier. I had some JBCO and mixed it with Hemp seed, Kukui, and Safflower. I seal with this sometimes, too. Makes my hair soooo shiny. Anyway, I coated my hair with this and I'll leave it til I wash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



lolita1987 said:


> I'm in! I will be using:
> -Avocado Oil
> -Grapeseed Oil
> -Castor Oil
> ...



I forgot to add this to my list. I love this oil mix.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a HOT overnight with Amla oil. This oil always leaves my hair super soft.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Here is a link to doing oil prepoos Chicoro recipe!


I love it makes my hair very moist after shampoos!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...482-you-need-moisture-drenched-pre-poo-8.html


----------



## SimJam (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



lolita1987 said:


> Doing a HOT overnight with Amla oil. This oil always leaves my hair super soft.


 
what brand amla oil do you use. I have the dabur which doesnt work well for me, and I realised its prolly because of the mineral oil 

I may make some homemade amla oil by steeping poweder in coconut oil... just need to do some research.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm in. I'll be using EVOO and EVCO mostly. I also have Amla and Jasmine. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in!

I'll be using coconut, olive, and castor oils as these are what I have on hand.

I have some random hot oil DCing treatments that I'll be using (Vo5 & Smooth N Shine Silk Fusion Roots N' Ends Repair Oil)

I'd really love to go to a local market and see what sorts of oils they have but that's going to have to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Welcome Everyone.

I am lovin' these HOTS.

If anyone comes across some interesting Research on the Topics of: Hots, Oil Rinses, Ends Sealing or Scalp Massages with Oil(s)  Don't forget to post them.


----------



## PrissyHippie (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

hola ladies, I am in.  
Hot Oil Treatment: Coconut Oil 
 Sealing: JBCO


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

yaaayyy finally found a Sally's this weekend and got my African Pride Olive Miracle Anti-Breakage formula Growth Oil! The ingredients are Soybean Oil, Olive Fruit Oil, Wheat Germ Oil, Coconut Oil, Jojoba Oil, Grapeseed oil, Avocado oil, Flax seed oil,  etc with some proteins


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> what brand amla oil do you use. I have the dabur which doesnt work well for me, and I realised its prolly because of the mineral oil
> 
> I may make some homemade amla oil by steeping poweder in coconut oil... just need to do some research.




I use this Amla Oil | Vadik Herbs Amla Hair Oil | Amla Oil for Hair | Hair Oils
I used the Dabur one too, but this one works better. When I wake up in the morning, my hair has absorbed most of the oil.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

HOTs'n my hair right now with Africa's Best Herbal oil. I wasnt planning on washing my hair til tomorrow but that's what happens when you visit smokers 

ETA: decided to wet wrap and seal with African Pride Growth Oil. My hair feels and smells pretty nice


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I use coconut, jojoba, walnut and olive oils for prewashing and end moisturizing. Coconut is my favorite. I have a scalp oil from Hairobics I use every other night and it has peppermint and some other essential oils in it.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> doing my first HOT
> 
> mixture of olive and hemp oils. (3 tbs each)
> sat oils in warm water then applied over my twists, sitting with my heating cap on for 30 mins.
> ...


 
update on my first HOT

I thinkits gonna be a staple step in my reggi because:

 it most definitely boosts moisture retention (my hair is springy and spongy)
 my hair actually feels silky-ish thats a feat in itself 
*I have a question though*, _do the oils have to be heated before applying to the hair or can they be applied then heated ie: by heating cap or steamer?_


----------



## SimJam (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

found a couple articles on how to prepare amla oil on e-how (not the best source IMO, but that all Ive found so far)

How to Prepare Amla Oil | eHow.com

How to Make Homemade Amla Oil | eHow.com

The suggested amounts of powder added to oil (seems as if coconut and almond are the most reccommended) varies, but the process seems to be standard.

here is some info from one of a fotki i used to stan when I was relaxed hehe

Photo: Homemade Amla Oil | Ayurvedic Regimen--simplified! album | Kittikat24 | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

if u dont want to visit fotki, here's the info


Homemade Amla Oil I made my own Amla oil!! Here's the recipe:
1/3 cup Castor Oil
1/3 cup Jojoba Oil
1/3 cup Vatika Oil
1 TBsp Amla Powder
2 tsp Maka (Bhringraj) Powder
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
Mix all ingredients in a jar/container
Seal tightly with lid
Keep in a dark, cool area for 2 weeks
Shake jar every 2 days
Strain and put into applicator bottle.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~
I've been oiling my scalp/NG every night for 2 days so far, and my hair feels SO soft and hydrated! My curls/waves are more defined, and I think I'm getting some growth The smell is "wood-sy" like Vatika oil, but I also added some rosemary & tea tree oil for kicks!


----------



## Minty (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

been oiling my scalp w/pomegranate, tamanu and astaxanthin oils in prep for my relaxer. Also oiling w/castor & cinnamon oils every other day. 

will do a HOT w/Red Palm tomorrow


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jan 24, 2011)

This is such a great idea! I suck at challenges but will be lurking the thread and cheering y'all on from the sidelines. Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> update on my first HOT
> 
> *I have a question though*, _do the oils have to be heated before applying to the hair or can they be applied then heated ie: by heating cap or steamer?_


 
Either way is fine. I do the second way. Most times I just do the plastic cap for a few hours.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just checking in!

I'm in cornrows and my ends were getting super crispy or "friend chicken like". So last night I re-wet them with a little water. and then applied my leave-in (CHI keratin mist) and sealed with sally's argan oil


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

WINNER WINNER WINNER! i oil-rinsed last night with Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal Oil with Ginseng,washed and conditioned with HE LTR, sealed on soaking wet hair with African Pride Olive Miracle Growth Oil and wet wrapped. After a quick light blow dry this morning my hair is moisturized smooth and healthy feeling and looking-and it rained all day today!!! i feel great lol glad i found some staples )

ETA: I didnt oil rinse but HOT'd but still good  i will probably oil rinse before cowashes though..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> *I have a question though*, _do the oils have to be heated before applying to the hair or can they be applied then heated ie: by heating cap or steamer?_


 
I turn my heat cap on (High) and by the time I apply my Oil & Plastic Cap the Heat Cap is ready and the oil heats up nicely.


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Jan 25, 2011)

I am new to LHCF and I would like to join this please. Yesterday I ordered some castor oil and I also have the Hot Six Oil, coconut oil and olive oil. I will use these interchangeably. Also what exactly is an oil rinse if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TonicaG (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Please count me in!  It's nice to be w/ others on this bandwagon, helps keep one accountable and I say the more the merrier!!!

I've been doing my own HOT challenge weekly for the past three/four weeks with EVOO and the results have been absolutely amazing!  I can't understand why I waited so long to start doing this.  My hair is thickening too which is a great benefit!

I'll continue to use EVOO weekly and will gradually implement coconut oil and castor oil.  

Great challenge OP!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chayilproverbs31 said:


> I am new to LHCF and I would like to join this please. Yesterday I ordered some castor oil and I also have the Hot Six Oil, coconut oil and olive oil. I will use these interchangeably. Also what exactly is an oil rinse if you don't mind me asking?


 
I read the oil rinse thread and from what I understand is if you put oil in your hair, rinse it with water, then follow up with *conditioner* *(this is the key) *then that is an oil rinse. So you could be doing a dc or cowash. Otherwise it would just be a HOT. I turn my HOTs into oil rinses. I do this by doing a HOT then rinsing with water, then cowashing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Baggying tonight with a little Vatika Frosting. Will not use heat cap. 

Will depend on Body Heat to heat things up.

But Wash Day (Friday) I will do a HOT under Heat Cap with either EVCO or Kukui Nut Oil.


_*note to self* must pick up some Olive Oil in February._


----------



## Lita (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I dont use hot oil...I pre poo with-out heat..Is that OK?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Its only Tuesday,   and I can't wait until Saturday so I can try the oil rinse.

If I thought I could shampoo my hair and do an oil rinse in twists I would try it. Uh but I"m way too scared that my twists will frizz up into some amazing fro. So just have to wait.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a 1hr HOT tonight using the last of my mix.  I added some EVOO to it since I bought a new 1Liter one for cooking and hair.  

I added what I didn't use for my HOT in my cowash conditioner and it left my hair super soft.

Loving the results of HOTs.


----------



## BlackHairDiva (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in. I like doing hot oil treatments, oil rinses with  Coconut oil.I've been doing so for 3 months and my hair loves it!!! I seal my hair with cocosta oil. So count me in.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oil rinsed with a blend of oils infused with herbs yesterday, detangled, acv rinse. Used a turbie twist to absorb excess water. Applied kimmaytube leave-in to edges and ends, lift roots with k-cutter and set the afro free


----------



## grow (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

great thread IDare! and you know i love oils, so i am IN!

recently i got some evoo, lots of jars and "cooked" several herbs and powders into infused oils such as:

lavender, fenugreek, hibiscus, burdock root, maka, amla, brahmi, rosemary, nettle, horsetail, hot pepper, garlic, and He-Shoo-Wu,

then i put several of those in an appliactor bottle with some jbco.

i oil my scalp with that and love the tingle from the hot pepper!

i also do the oil rinses with sunflower oil in the shower and can't imagine doing an overnight dc (i always do it on dry hair) without my oils!

oils are keepers!


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Subscribing to this thread, because I have more oils than I know what to do with them...heck, I'm still trying to figure out why I purchased mustard oil...darn PJ.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

It's okay to work Your Oil Plan any way you want to/need to.  Especially if it's beneficial to Your Hair.

Don't forget to 'Share' tho' because you may be doing something someone else can benefit from.

Oil On Divas!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Off the top of my head I know I have the following oils:

Olive 
Castor
Jojoba
Amla
Shikakai
Vitika
Coconut
Almond
Lavender
Peppermint
Tea Tree
Mustard Oil (huh???)
Wonder 8
Hot 6
Argan
Wheat Germ

And I know I'm forgetting some. I really need to slow my roll.

Not sure about what to do with all of them, but I'm thinking I'll probably combine some of them and add a little sulfur to the mix and see how my hair likes that.

I've been pre-pooing with olive or coconut oil before my wash. I like to seal with Amla oil. I would like to give oil rinsing a shot (but first, I'll need to read through your posts about that method), and I haven't truly done a good hot oil treatment in ages. 

I'll definitely share whatever reggie I come up with.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I forgot to add:

Grapeseed and JBCO to my list.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Count me in. I want to get rid of some of the oils I have sitting around the house. Will be using up the MTG first. It stinks but I just can't get myself to waste money.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Subscribing to this thread, because I have more oils than I know what to do with them...heck, I'm still trying to figure out *why I purchased mustard oil.*..darn PJ.


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Gonna oil up my hair with some Vatika Frosting (love the way it smells) in preparation for my wash day tomorrow.  Or, I may wait till Saturday to wash since I'll be off, hmmm.  We'll see how I feel.


----------



## Charz (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been trying to figure out how to incorporate HOT or oil rinsing into my reggie. I think I may have a game plan.

Shampoo
Oil 
Rinse
DC under steamer
Rinse
Rollerset/Detangle with Leave-in
Dryer
Done

Does this look right? Or should I rinse with the oil after the DC


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Charz said:


> I've been trying to figure out how to incorporate HOT or oil rinsing into my reggie. I think I may have a game plan.
> 
> Shampoo
> Oil
> ...



if your hair doesnt have that much build up why dont you try oilling and rinsing before the shampooing


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I use pimento oil last night it for stimulating the scalp and wash out it wasn't to bad. Sealed with JBCO, will use vatika tonight.


----------



## babyu21 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Count me in on this one. This will help with my plan to use up all these product I have sitting around by May 1. I have been adding oils to the conditioners that I don't love and it really has made a huge difference. 

For this challenge I will be doing hot oil treatments once a week. I have: Hot 6, wheat germ, argan, safflower, castor and coconut oils to use up. If I stick to the plan Feb-April they should all be just about gone.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I made a new HOT mix (heavy on the Ceramide oils):

Grapeseed 2oz
Wheat Germ 1.5oz
Rice Bran 2oz
Hemp Seed 1oz
JBCO 2oz
a lil Avosoya for the fragrance

I will add a lil (<0.25oz) of this to my Henna Friday (this will be new). I will also do an oil rinse after I rinse the henna and before I DC.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Wow, we all have alot of oils and I don't know why I have some much either,  but there is some good recipe mixture posting here. thanks!


----------



## Lita (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

What I love about this Challenge is that we all just jumped right in and got started with our HOTs, Rinses, Scalp Oil Conditioning and other methods.

We didn't need no Official Date to start.  I like Challenges that manage themselves with minimal effort.

You Ladies are Wonderful!  Thanks for all the Tips, Recipes and Findings.

Keep those discoveries coming.  Good & Helpful information.

You Ladies are All Doing Great!  Here's too 'Less Oils' Shiner/Healthier Hair by May 1st.:blowkiss:


----------



## Jewell (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in, but I only CW/wash every other week...My hair has always loved oils, grease (pomade), and serums...In fact, I can't live without them.  Plus, I just found a new, reliable EO and natural product supplier...and I love AyurNaturalBeauty (but not the shipping cost).  So I will be purchasing and experimenting with more oils, herbs, handmade soaps, etc., and natural ways to take care of my hair and skin.  

*Oil Rinse:*

*African Royale Hot 6 Oil (contains: olive oil, canola oil, wheat germ oil, sweet almond oil, safflower oil, castor oil, sesame oil, vitamins A, E, & D, cyclomethicone...and a variety of herbs). Purchased at any BSS or variety store.  I use this oil because I get the benefits of diff types of oils w/o having to buy each one individually.

*Africa's Best Herbal Oil (used alternately with the above).

*HOTs:*

*Queen Helene Cholesterol HOT (2 tubes)
*Pink Oil Moisturizer Self-Warming HOT (1 tube)
*Queen Helene Olive Oil/Shea Butter HOT (1 tube)
*EVOO/Dabur Vatika Oil (coconut oil base) applied to hair.

*Scalp Oiling/Oil Apps to Hair:*

*Ancient Formulae Mahabringaraj Oil (has strong, herbal smell but I like it...)--for oiling hair and HOTs...also added to oil mixes

*Dabur Vatika Oil--for oiling hair and HOTs...also added to oil mixes for more viscosity.

*Sulfur 8 Medicated Scalp pomade (yellow jar).

*My own MTG mix (African Royale Hot 6 Oil, Dabur Vatika Oil, Mahabringaraj oil, lavender EO, peppermint EO, sage EO, rosemary EO, tea tree EO, eucalyptus EO, sublimed sulfur pwdr.)

*Tingling Growth Oil 

I alternate these oils every other day or every 2 days...depending on how quickly they are "absorbed."  I have each in an applicator bottle, and I apply to my scalp and edges while my hair is braided and especially after each CW/wash.  I keep my hair braided in 2 braids, which makes application very easy.

*End Sealing:*

*Allways Super Lite Indian Hemp pomade

*Coconut Oil pomade

*Castor Oil/Shea Butter pomade 

*Smooth 'N Shine Silk 'N Shine Heat Protect Straighten Polish with exotic oils (applied to hair and ends whether dry or damp to give slip and protection).

------------

Seriously, I could go on and on about my love of oils and herbs, but I need to get in the kitchen and fry some chicken for dinn before it gets too late...


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiled my scalp the other day in preparation for a shampoo and DC

ETA: Used my olive miracle growth oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Seal my Moisturizer in tonight with Hairveda Avsoya Oil.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm lurking in again -- I chicoro prepoo and love it! I know someone posted the link for this in an earlier post. I also seal with kimmaytube's leave-in and love that also. This is a good way to use up some oils (for me). After I run out of the oils the mixture calls for, I MIGHT experiment with subbing in some different oils to rid myself of them. I want to try Amla and Vatika. 



Priss Pot said:


> Gonna oil up my hair with some Vatika Frosting (love the way it smells) in preparation for my wash day tomorrow.  Or, I may wait till Saturday to wash since I'll be off, hmmm.  We'll see how I feel.


Is this better/same as evco. I've seen the two compared before don't understand how they are alike/differ.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I made a new HOT mix (heavy on the Ceramide oils):
> 
> Grapeseed 2oz
> Wheat Germ 1.5oz
> ...


How did you determine the oz's to use?


----------



## Imoan (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

If its not to late I would love to join... Thank you will post my oils later 

I oiled my scalp w/ brahmi and amla oil. today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Imoan said:


> If its not to late I would love to join... Thank you will post my oils later
> 
> I oiled my scalp w/ brahmi and amla oil. today


 
Girl....It's Open Ended. 

Come On In!  And Welcome.  

Do tell what Oils you'll be using and how (when you get a chance)


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiled my ends with sweet almond oil first thing this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> *oiled my ends with sweet almond oil* first thing this morning


 
That sounds good.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Subscribing to this thread, because I have more oils than I know what to do with them...heck, I'm still trying to figure out why I purchased *mustard oil*...darn PJ.


 
I mix mustard oil with coconut, hemp and olive oils to do prepoos or scalp massages.
My  paternal grandfather was east indian and always used it on our hair and skin, it's very good.


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

washed my hair...then oiled my ends w/ SAO .. I like the way this absorbs


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

only reason I'm not HOTing is because I'm in cornrows...but once these come out I'm doing a nice one with coconut oil.


----------



## Meritamen (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm signing up! I just stated oil rinsing with olive oil and it has helped a lot with tangles that come with shampooing. Right now I'm using ORS Nature's Shine oil to seal. I also want to start oiling my scalp because it is so dry and itchy that it is driving me crazy. I'm thinking about buying the Qhemet Amla Pomade for that.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



divachyk said:


> I'm lurking in again --
> 
> How did you determine the oz's to use?



Mostly based on how much I have..  Also I don't want to have too much heavy oil since I use my HOT mix for other things.  So no real science behind it.

I make it in a 8oz bottle since I use 1-2oz per treatment.  Just trying different mixes to see what results I get and use the better mixes more often.


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled my scalp tonight JBCO & put green-tea butter on my hair/christine gant oil mix too!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

My oil Collection:


Avocado
Camellia
Argan
Emu
Hemp-seed Mix
Jojoba
Meadowform
Red Palm oil
Sesame-seed
Safflower
Rice bran
Poppy-seed

......................................................................................................
Pre-poos:

Strong roots Red Pimento JBCO
Mystic pepper root oil (Contains raw peppers & rum in base oils)
Mustard oil with Grape seed mix
Shea butter oil
Wheat-germ..Will remove later



....................................................................................................................

Essential oil Collection:

Ginger
Eucalyptus
Black pepper
Lavender
Tea-tree
Nettle
Peppermint
Burdock




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Deep conditioned on dry hair with ayurvedic gloss containing Nexxus Humectress Ultimate Moisturizing Conditioner, amla, brahmi and maka powders. Rinsed with water and the powders congealed. Used mustard oil followed by blend of skala dc to break up the gunk and rinsed out. I love mustard oil rinses -- it is stimulating and warms the scalp. Saturated hair with diluted Nexxus Humectress and detangled with shower comb followed by denman d31. Making some bantu knots with kimmay leave-in (oils: castor oil, Africa's Ultimate herbal oil) and eco custard (oils: evoo, evco, castor).


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ok I'm in this. I have a bunch of oils that I need to use up,and they won't be ever be gone at the rate i'm using them. HOT'S used to be really beneficial before I went natural,and i want to try them on the fro. I'll start tomorrow.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


>


 
Exactly!...and I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Okay, I think I know why I bought the mustard oil.  Look what I found:


There are many products on the market that claim to promote healthy hair. However, healthy hair growth does not have to be difficult or expensive. Mustard oil is a simple, natural product that can guarantee strong, healthy and growing hair.

*Strengthening*

Mustard seeds contain calcium, protein, vitamins A and E, alpha omega-3 and alpha omega-6 fatty acids, as well as antioxidants, all of which are beneficial for hair growth. Mustard oil also strengthens hair and prevents it from falling out.

*Conditioning*

The fatty acids in mustard oil condition and strengthen hair, which can lead to better health and growth.

*Growth*

Mustard oil promotes blood circulation, making it a hair stimulant that helps hair grow more and at a faster rate.

*How to Benefit*

Massaging mustard oil on your hair and scalp at least three times a week and leaving it in for at least three hours before washing it out with shampoo will promote healthier, stronger, faster-growing hair.

*Tips*

Remember that mustard oil is not alone enough to maintain healthy hair, as eating a proper diet and getting regular exercise are more important. Also, make sure you are not allergic to mustard oil before applying it your hair. If your scalp becomes irritated, discontinue use.

*Source:*

Ayurveda Marketplace: Remedies for Hair Loss and Balding
Organic Facts: Health Benefits of Mustard Essential Oil


Read more: What are the benefits of mustard oil for hair growth? | Answerbag What are the benefits of mustard oil for hair growth? | Answerbag


----------



## SimJam (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

will be doing another HOT this weekend, most likely with avocado and Wheat Germ Oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Okay, I think I know why I bought the mustard oil.  Look what I found:
> ]



 






good choice. I buy this stuff by the liter


----------



## choctaw (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Exactly!...and I'm still trying to figure out what to do with it.



refer to the article you found and try heating the mustard oil (applicator bottle in hot water) before massaging into your scalp. wash out with shampoo or add a cheap conditioner to hair one hour before you co-wash. hint, hint: mustard oil contains sulfur. test the warm oil on a patch of your scalp or forearm before you commit. some people have bad reactions to mustard oil.

You can use it alone or also mix it with ayurvedic oils like amla, coconut, vatika (pure coconut), castor, sesame and use it to oil your skin, scalp, seal ends and edges. Mustard oil relieves dryness of scalp and hair (hint: henna). Now g'wan dip yourself in dat mustard, chile. So what if you smell like curry, dat's what conditioners are for


----------



## Charz (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chelseatiara said:


> if your hair doesnt have that much build up why dont you try oilling and rinsing before the shampooing


 
nah I don't like prepooing, i like to get my hair clean with my shampoo.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

tonight i will oil my hair overnight with coconut oil


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Jan 27, 2011)

Still waiting for castor oil from Amazon but will oil rinse with olive oil tonight. Happy growing ladies


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I washed my hair yesterday, after sitting around with my ceramide oil mix on my head all day. It has Safflower, Hemp Seed, Wheat Germ, Kukui, and a little JBCO. 

That is the last bit of my oils, besides the Safflower and JBCO. I'll need more to mix up so I'll be ordering from Mountain Rose Herbs next week:

Hemp Seed
Wheat Germ
Kukui
Macadamia Nut


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Lovely Ladies.  

I think Imma try a "Quickie" Oil Rinse tonight.  I think I got it right.....

Saturate hair in Oil and Rinse in Warm Water?  Correct?  I will Cowash and DC afterward.  

May come back with a quick impromptu review.  This is my 1st time trying this, and it's only because I got a late start on my hair.erplexed


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Lovely Ladies.
> 
> I think Imma try a "Quickie" Oil Rinse tonight.  I think I got it right.....
> 
> ...





 Cant wait to hear your review!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT this morning for about an hour,then cowashed afterwards,so I dunno if that is technically an oil rinse...either way I was happy with the results. I added my Oyin hair dew as a leave in,and sealed with some burnt sugar pomade mixed with my combo olive,flax,and avocado mix. Airdried in plaits...that are still in.
Since I am starting back with daily co-washes,can I oil rinse everyday? Would it be too much?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I forgot to "Label" 2 oils and they smell similar so....I don't know if I used Wheat Germ or Soybean for my Oil Rinse.  I still have conditioner in my hair, so I'm not quite finished.

_Note To Self:  Make sure to Label ALL Oils especially if they are similar in weight, color, smell etc.... I put them in Plastic Bottles._


----------



## Lita (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just put some JBCO on edges plus bang & put christine gant herbal oil on my ends/scarf over hair..Ready for bed!








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiled my ends with sweet almond oil


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> refer to the article you found and try heating the mustard oil (applicator bottle in hot water) before massaging into your scalp. wash out with shampoo or add a cheap conditioner to hair one hour before you co-wash. hint, hint: mustard oil contains sulfur. test the warm oil on a patch of your scalp or forearm before you commit. some people have bad reactions to mustard oil.
> 
> You can use it alone or also mix it with ayurvedic oils like amla, coconut, vatika (pure coconut), castor, sesame and use it to oil your skin, scalp, seal ends and edges. Mustard oil relieves dryness of scalp and hair (hint: henna). Now g'wan dip yourself in dat mustard, chile. So what if you smell like curry, dat's what conditioners are for


 
I'm definitely going to try it this weekend.  Thanks for the tip!  I had no idea mustard oil had sulfur in it.  I learn so much from this board on a daily basis.

It's funny, I tend to go a little crazy every time I go to the indian market.  Their products are so inexpensive to me, I just stock up on everything.  Even things I don't know about.

Must be the mad scientist/PJ in me.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

so i made mistake of mixing my ingredient for a dc in the wrong order which included mixing salt with oil instead of water and conditioner first. My scalp is TOW-UP! i would scratch but that hurts like the dickens! im hoping this rosemary and mint conditioner will soothe the itchy beast


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm loving this thread. It's giving me so many ideas.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to join. I think this would go well with the other challenges.

I will be doing hot oil treatments with wheat germ oil and safflower oil. When/if I seal I use hot six oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used my new HOT mix today.  

I went a lil overboard on how much I added and had the drippies bad.  I only let it sit on for like 20-30min.  My hair had been a bun so parts of it was still damp and it felt like nothing was absorbing so I kept adding oil.

I'll have to give this mix another shot next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

The Wonderful Ms. B sent me a bottle of Safflower Oil, so I will be incorporating this oil into my Regimen. 

Prolly more of a Sealant than for a HOT tho'.

OKAY: All You Strong Roots Pimento Oil Users ------ Give me Your Regi!

Thanks!


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Is it too late to join this challenge?  I want to start incorporating oil into my reggie.

I will be using Castor Oil, Hemp Oil, and Grapeseed Oil.  HOTs, scalp massages (mixed with sulfur) and sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> Is it too late to join this challenge? I want to start incorporating oil into my reggie.
> 
> *I will be using Castor Oil, Hemp Oil, and Grapeseed Oil. HOTs, scalp massages (mixed with sulfur) and sealing*.


 
Girl, Nah...

This is an Open-Ended Spot up in this Piece.

Welcome!

Thanks for listing your Oils.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I will be using vatika frosting tonight. T, I use pimento straight up because it really thick with no problems.  The nape area is the most sensitive area for me so I try to avoid that area.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

When I used the pimento it worked best for me as a prepoo. I never repurchased because I wanted to use it for scalp massages but I couldn't keep it on my scalp for long periods  before washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I will be using vatika frosting tonight. *T, I use pimento straight up because it really thick with no problems. The nape area is the most sensitive area for me so I try to avoid that area.*


 


curlyhersheygirl said:


> When I used the pimento it worked best for me as a prepoo. *I never repurchased because I wanted to use it for scalp massages but I couldn't keep it on my scalp for long periods before washing.*


 
WOW!  Great Info.  Thanks Ladies....


----------



## Ltown (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Great Info. Thanks Ladies....


 Do you want me to send you a sample to try?


curlyhersheygirl said:


> When I used the pimento it worked best for me as a prepoo. *I never repurchased because I wanted to use it for scalp massages but I couldn't keep it on my scalp for long periods* before washing.


 
I would agree to bold, although some would say use it longer I try to use as suggested and would buy again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> *Do you want me to send you a sample to try?*
> 
> 
> I would agree to bold, although some would say use it longer I try to use as suggested and would buy again.


 
Thanks Ltown, but that's okay Girl.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Lita (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just applied JBCO to my edges/bang scalp area & on the length of my bang sealed with herbal rich oil...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm gonna put some JBCO on my edges and nape and tap my ends with my ceramide mix before tying up and going to bed later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Was at the Grocery and picked up a small bottle of Extra Virgin Olive Oil.

btw:  I was talking to my cousin on the phone yesterday and she told me she was applying Egg Yolk and Warm Oil to an area of 'breakage' and it made it grow back. 

She said she's been using Flaxseed Oil & Coconut Oil, I think.

You mix the Yolk w/the warm oil and massage it into the Area and let it sit for about 20-30 minutes before you shampoo.

Has anyone heard of or tried this? AND/OR what do you think of this.


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just did a HOT last night with a mixture of coconut oil, jojoba, Aphogee essential oils, and a few drops of  vitamin E. Applied it to my scalp, then put on a plastic cap, and put my heat cap on medium heat for 20 minutes. Since I am in between shampoos, this was done on week old dry hair. Felt really good, reminded me of the days when I would grease and massage my scalp.  I'm loving the idea of mixing 3-4 different scalp oils each time. Hoping my hair will like it too.


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Was at the Grocery and picked up a small bottle of Extra Virgin Olive Oil.
> 
> btw:  I was talking to my cousin on the phone yesterday and she told me she was applying Egg Yolk and Warm Oil to an area of 'breakage' and it made it grow back.
> 
> ...



T, I've never tried mixing a real egg yolk with warm oil, but this does sound like it would be great nourishment for the scalp and hair. A few years ago, I was applying a pre-poo oil by Phyto that had egg yolk oil in it as the main ingredient. It was way too expensive for me to continue buying it, but I did feel it helped strengthen my strands the few times I did use it. I might have to try that again now that you've mentioned it...


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I was using egg yolk powder in my lite conditioners as a pre poo for a while & it really helped to thicken my hair..But,I got tired of ordering everything so I stopped using it! I would do it every other week...I HAD NO,I MEAN NO SHEDDING! I would wash it out/use moisturizing DC..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Stella B. said:


> T, I've never tried mixing a real egg yolk with warm oil, but this does sound like it would be great nourishment for the scalp and hair. *A few years ago, I was applying a pre-poo oil by Phyto that had egg yolk oil in it as the main ingredient. It was way too expensive for me to continue buying it, but I did feel it helped strengthen my strands the few times I did use it. I might have to try that again now that you've mentioned it...*


 


Lita said:


> *I was using egg yolk powder in my lite conditioners as a pre poo for a while & it really helped to thicken my hair..*But,I got tired of ordering everything so I stopped using it! I would do it every other week...*I HAD NO,I MEAN NO SHEDDING! I would wash it out/use moisturizing DC..Happy Hair Growing!*


 
Thanks Ladies.....

Yeah, she said she was/is using 1 Raw Egg Yolk Mixed in Warm Oil, allow to sit and then shampoo/condition out. I may give it a try too in the future (since I wanna use up some of these oils)

Speaking of Which....I found 3/4ths Bottle of Surge Lotion Motion #9 Hair Oil in my Stash which is: _Aloe Vera, Jojoba Oil, Vitamin E Oil, Shea Butter, Olive Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Soybean Oil, Clove Oil and Coconut Oil_

Will either use this to seal or may try a HOT with it.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita
Stella B

Have you tried liquid lecithin from health food store? It is inexpensive and contains the lecithin (soybean source) that is found in egg yolk. HTH


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> Lita
> Stella B
> 
> Have you tried liquid lecithin from health food store? It is inexpensive and contains the lecithin (soybean source) that is found in egg yolk. HTH



The only lecithin I have seen was in a soft gel...

I will search for the liquid one..Thanks!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> I'm definitely going to try it this weekend.  Thanks for the tip!  I had no idea mustard oil had sulfur in it.  I learn so much from this board on a daily basis.
> 
> *It's funny, I tend to go a little crazy every time I go to the indian market.  Their products are so inexpensive to me, I just stock up on everything.  Even things I don't know about.*
> 
> Must be the mad scientist/PJ in me.



You are preaching to the choir  I have 3 pint jars of oils and herbs on the stove right now. I love hibiscus flower infused coconut oil (Parachute) on my skin and hair. I am on my last bottle so it is time to restock


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> You are preaching to the choir  I have 3 pint jars of oils and herbs on the stove right now. I love hibiscus flower infused coconut oil (Parachute) on my skin and hair. I am on my last bottle so it is time to restock


 
Glad You're in here Choctaw.  You are one of the Amazing Oil Queens.....


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Jan 29, 2011)

Did a oil rinse and hot oil treatment last night the results= stunning*


----------



## choctaw (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> The only lecithin I have seen was in a soft gel...
> 
> I will search for the liquid one..Thanks!
> 
> ...



I have 16 oz bottle of NOW liquid lecithin, can't recall the price but it was not expensive. HTH


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm late but I'm joining. My faves are coconut, sweet almond, avocado, and jojoba oils.  Peppermint, cinnamon, tea tree, and rosemary are great in shampoos.  EVOO is my go-to but lately I've realized it can have the hair hard if not followed with a DC.

Hot oil on dry, unwashed hair works best for me as a prepoo treatment because I have extremely dry hair. Shampoos work best when I have a protective coating on my strands. 

I also like to use hot oil *steam* treatments a week after a reconstructor treatment.  Sometimes, I DC afterwards if need be, but the hot oil adds shine when the hair is dull from a previously strong protein treatment. 

And sealing is a must. When I miss sealing on a consistent basis, my hair dries out quicker, even with the most hydrating leave-ins.  The sealants help keep it moist longer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lady Esquire said:


> I'm late but I'm joining. *My faves are coconut, sweet almond, avocado, jojoba oils. Peppermint, cinnamon, tea tree, and rosemary are great in shampoos. EVOO is my go-to but lately I've realized it can have the hair hard if not followed with a DC.*
> 
> *Hot oil on dry, unwashed hair works best for me as a prepoo treatment because I have extremely dry hair. Shampoos work best when I have a protective coating on my strands. *
> 
> ...


 
You're Not Late! Welcome Girl. 

It's Open Ended. You can Join anytime.

Glad you're here. Nice Post!

Thanks for Posting your oils.

Hmp.  I might hafta' try the Hot Oil Steam Treatment......


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Any-one using pure argan oil,If so how are you stretching it? Its a wonderful oil for hair/skin but,the price $$$$ is no joke.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Any-one using pure argan oil,If so how are you stretching it? Its a wonderful oil for hair/skin but,the price $$$$ is no joke*.....Happy Hair Growing!


 
I use it weekly after applying my L-I before getting under the dryer.  I use about a dime/nickle worth.

You are sooooo right! It is Costly.

My last purchase was from Camden Grey and it was a little less expensive.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just saw this - Im late but Im in! I can still participate in this challenge when I get my hair sewn in which will be from Feb to April so this will work out!

Weekly, I will:
oil rinse with safflower oil
pre-poo/HOT with coconut oil

Daily, I will:
massage my scalp daily with a mix of JBCO, CO & Vitamin E oil


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I use it weekly after applying my L-I before getting under the dryer.  I use about a dime/nickle worth.
> 
> You are sooooo right! It is Costly.
> 
> My last purchase was from Camden Grey and it was a little less expensive.



Wow! Great minds think a like 

..lol *My last order was from Camden Grey..I'm just trying to hold on as long as possible 



*Why the good stuff cost so much? 

 Even healthy foods..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I just saw this - Im late but Im in! I can still participate in this challenge when I get my hair sewn in which will be from Feb to April so this will work out!
> 
> *Weekly, I will:*
> *oil rinse with safflower oil*
> ...


 
Nobody's Late  

Ya'll Crazy!

This is open - ended.  Everyone can join anytime they want.

Welcome Beauty.


----------



## Lita (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just applied JBCO mix to my entire scalp & straight JBCO on my edges/tie hair up with silk scarf..Thats It! 






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I wore a bantu knot out today. Just moisturized my hair with spritz of rose water, infusium 23, Olde Jamaica black castor oil; finger combed into 6 sections; pineappled using scrunchies; sealed ends with hemp seed oil and twisted them. I looked in the mirror just now and I look like that Wayans brother on Don't Be A Menace to South Central ... 

oh well, slap on a bonnet and I am done in less than 15 minutes


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> I wore a bantu knot out today. Just moisturized my hair with spritz of rose water, infusium 23, Olde Jamaica black castor oil; finger combed into 6 sections; pineappled using scrunchies; sealed ends with hemp seed oil and twisted them. I looked in the mirror just now and I look like that *Wayans brother on Don't Be A Menace to South Central *...
> 
> oh well, slap on a bonnet and I am done in less than 15 minutes


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiled my scalp with AP growth oil..


----------



## Stella B. (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> Lita
> Stella B
> 
> Have you tried liquid lecithin from health food store? It is inexpensive and contains the lecithin (soybean source) that is found in egg yolk. HTH



I do use lecithin in my egg cocktail weekly, but I never thought to use it in mix that I can apply to my hair...now y'all got me thinking and wanting to test it out! I'll let you know if I do, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I was ready to do my first oil rinse tonight. I realized I had sesame seed oil instead of safflower oil or whatever I thought I had. I don't know why I have sesame seed oil. So I blended it with olive oil, grape seed oil and jojoba oil. I shampooed with CD Sea Moss shampoo, deep conditioned with some blend of conditioners I was trying to get rid of, then applied the oil and rinsed it out with some pantene conditioner we had left over.

I didn't have any amazing results but that isn't surprising since I am using a lot of products that I just want to get rid of. My choice of oils could definitely be better but I'm going to use this up because I have no other purpose for it. I will do a twist out tomorrow and see how things turn out. 

I have some EVOO. I will try that for the next shampoo to give myself a good comparison.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Ladies.....
> 
> Yeah, she said she was/is using 1 Raw Egg Yolk Mixed in Warm Oil, allow to sit and then shampoo/condition out. I may give it a try too in the future (since I wanna use up some of these oils)
> 
> ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Rubbed on some Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil.  Really nice.

Just a nice scalp massage w/oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did aloe/wgo HOT today before my shampoo. Use ceramides oils to seal.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

bout to use my olive miracle growth oil in my dc (oiled my scalp last night)...


----------



## FebeeSigns (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in! I'll be using Vatika frosting (coconut oil), Organic extra virgin olive oil and Vatika Oil


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

scalp massage with warm mustard oil and co-wash


----------



## Charz (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used some OHHB as an oil rinse today after my DC.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled scalp with hemp oil/sulfur mix.  Still sealing with hemp oil after moisturizing.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT with a mix of amla, avocado, and grapeseed oil. I am about to wash and DC.


----------



## chelseatiara (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed after DCing with my growth oil...


----------



## natura87 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used up some Sunflower Oil in my DC tonight.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sealed with my hot six oil and banded my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just sealed with my Safflower oil today. I'll do a nice prepoo with my Ceramide oil mix on Wednesday.


----------



## baglady215 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I just sealed with my Safflower oil today. I'll do a nice prepoo with my Ceramide oil mix on Wednesday.



Can you please share what's in your mix?


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Not Late! Welcome Girl.
> 
> It's Open Ended. You can Join anytime.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, girl, that steam treatment on dry, unwashed hair is my all-time favorite type of prepoo.  Then I go on and do my regualr wash/DC routine.  It helps with my tight coils and tangles.  Now, all I need is a steamer because it'll help me remain consistent.  Its tiresome doing the towel steam routine, which causes me to fall off and only do them in dire need.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Question that I hope isn't stupid. *Are hot oil treatments only effective on clean hair? *If not then if def join this challenge but I know I would be doing them on week old hair.


 
Someone probably already answered but here goes.  

Even though I mainly use oils on unwashed hair, I also use a steam HOT a week after doing a reconstructor treatment.  For that particular week, I shampoo and then do the HOT, and then style.  Sometimes, I'll follow it with a DC, but it depends on what the hair feels like. For the most part though, I use oil on dry, unwashed hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Under my Mastex Hemp Cap with Soybean Oil.  Thought I'd finish this one up today, but may have 1 more HOT or Oil Rinse left in the bottle.


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre poo my scalp of bang w mystic raw pepper/rum oil Dc/sealed with kbb hair oil..

Oiled the rest of my scalp/JBCO mix...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

KBB hair oil (ingredients)- 
~~~~~~~~Jojoba,Avocado,Rose hip,Black seed,Carrot seed,Vit e & Essential oils..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evallusion (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

As if I'm not in enough challenges already...okay...sign me up for this one too. 

I'm down for Sealing, Scalp Oiling, mixing some wit DC's and HOTs.

My Oils:
Castor Oil (16 oz)
Coconut Oil (16 oz)
Sweet Almond Oil (16 oz)
Rosemary EO (which I add to pretty much everything)


----------



## prettyhair73 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Under my steamer with coconut oil and Shea Moisture Organic African Black Soap Balancing Conditioner...and a copy of Black Enterprise.


----------



## choctaw (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oil scalp with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil mixed with few drops of mustard oil. Moisturize and seal bantu knots with kimmaytube leave-in.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....I'm looking for some of you Lovely Ladies to Sign Up for the HOTs (Hot Oil Treatment), Oil Rinsing and Scalp Oiling Challenge Feb/April.
> 
> I have alot of Oils I am attempting to use up and basically started to incorporate Hot Oil Treatments into my Weekly Regimen.
> 
> ...


 
I want to join this challenge! I am starting to use oils this year for my scalp as well.

*Daily - Coconut Oil to seal ends*

*Weekly - Jojoba Oil for hot oil treament*

:thatsall:


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> Oil scalp with hibiscus infused coconut/almond oil mixed with few drops of mustard oil. Moisturize and seal bantu knots with kimmaytube leave-in.



How is the mustard oil working for you?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Ladies....I just finished up a Hydratherma Naturals Oil.  I love that Oil.  

I have another bottle, but will rotate back to some of my other pre-mixed oils like Hairveda's Cocosta and HV's Avsoya Oil.  Also I have the Safflower Oil from Bear Fruit Hair and Claudie Garden Hair Oil & _*Claudie's Scalp Exlir_. (contains sulfur).

I will also use JBCO.  Most of these are all for Daily Sealing except the Scalp Exlir.

The Wheat Germ, Kukui Nut, Soybean, Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides are all for HOTS & Rinses.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an overnight HOT with grapeseed oil, rinsed this morning, then followed with a cowash. Sealed with Komaza's Moku Hair Serum. Will be doing a scalp massage with Claudie's Scalp Elixir in a bit.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm going to do an oil rinse tonight with my omega 3 oil mix before I cowash with l'oreal hydrating for dry/damaged hair with royal jelly complex. My ends are acting up again.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my ends with camellia oil......



Happy hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Oiled my ends with *camellia oil......*
> Happy hair Growing!


 
You have a Wonderful Oil Collection

I looked at this one a while ago, but never made the purchase.


----------



## Lita (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> You have a Wonderful Oil Collection
> 
> I looked at this one a while ago, but never made the purchase.



Thank you! Its good as a carrier oil and pre poo too..lite but not runny..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## hannan (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

YAY! 

Alright, let's see. I've got some:
Olive Oil
Grapeseed Oil
Castor Oil
Coconut Oil

I think that's about it. I'll probably use the oilve/castor for oil rinses. Grapeseed/Coconut for prepooing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



hannan said:


> YAY!
> 
> Alright, let's see. I've got some:
> Olive Oil
> ...


 
Sounds Good & Welcome!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> How is the mustard oil working for you?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



It relieves my dry hair and scalp quickly and I like the tingle.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey HOT girls! 

I remember when I used to spray water on my strands before applying the oil on unwashed hair, the HOT results were much better. I think the water is a conduit for better penetration as opposed to merely coating. I wouldn't spray to drench it, but simply to mist. And when heated, the mist helps draw moisture. I need to return to that technique.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled & massaged my scalp last night with Jane carter Nourishing Oil 
I love this oil. I only have a few uses left, and I am on the no buy challenge


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have grapeseed oil in now for a HOT. I'm thinking about breaking out the steamer too to give that a try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> I have grapeseed oil in now for a HOT. *I'm thinking about breaking out the steamer too to give that a try.*


 
Imma try this too!



Lady Esquire said:


> Hey HOT girls!
> 
> I remember when I used to spray water on my strands before applying the oil on unwashed hair, the HOT results were much better. *I think the water is a conduit for better penetration as opposed to merely coating. I wouldn't spray to drench it, but simply to mist. And when heated, the mist helps draw moisture. I need to return to that technique.*


 
Wonder if the Steamer will do the same thing?  Imma hafta' try both techniques out.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Co-signing with Lady Esq...  I try to always HOT on at least damp hair.  I definitely will try steaming, that sounds yummy.

I oiled my scalp with castor oil/hemp oil/sulfur mix.  Moisturized then sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just rubbed on some Hairveda Avsoya Oil & a little JBCO.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma try this too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder if the Steamer will do the same thing? Imma hafta' try both techniques out.


 
Do that WITH the steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lady Esquire said:


> *Do that WITH the steamer.*


 
I will try both techniques.  1 w/da' steama' and then I'll try 1 with Water Spritz & Mastex Heat Cap.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lita (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre poo my bang JBCO mix/on length christine gant herbal oil/Dc,rinse/sealed with Hemp seed oil Combo..Very soft,smooth  hair...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Herb infused oil rinse: (herbs: henna, amla, brahmi, maka, fenugreek, hibiscus; oils: coconut, castor, mustard). Final apple cider vinegar rinse. Applied eco custard and made bantu knots.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with JC Scalp Nourishing serum. Put my mix if JBCO, Grape Seed  oil, Ylang Ylang and Cedarwood Oil. I am baggying overnight, and won't wash out the oils in the morning.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

will be washing tonight and doing an Aphogee 2 min DC (may mix a bit of BFH mango mcadamia mask in it ) then a sunflower HOT.

wondering if I should

wash
HOT
DC

or

wash
DC
HOT

not sure if it was posted earler but is there a "best practice" sequence?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> will be washing tonight and doing an Aphogee 2 min DC (may mix a bit of BFH mango mcadamia mask in it ) then a sunflower HOT.
> 
> wondering if I should
> 
> ...


 
I actually HOT, wash, dc. But for detangling purposes I know some folks wash, HOT, dc.


----------



## SimJam (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

thanks so much


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I will probably wash on Friday or Saturday. I just bought some Jojoba oil and rosemarry essential. The coconut oil is excellent for detangling and keeping the ends moist. I use it at night when I braid my hair. I have a lot of new growth now! Waiting on my sulfur to arrive!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> *I actually HOT, wash, dc.* But for detangling purposes I know some folks wash, HOT, dc.


 
This is what I do. 

HOT, Co-Wash (or Co-Cleanse), DC'er.

btw:  Just moisturized and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I wash, dc and sealed with ceramides mixture.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



SimJam said:


> will be washing tonight and doing an Aphogee 2 min DC (may mix a bit of BFH mango mcadamia mask in it ) then a sunflower HOT.
> 
> wondering if I should
> 
> ...


 
When I was relaxed I did it either way you mentioned but now I'm natural I get better results when I do my HOT before I wash.


I'm going to do my HOT/prepoo tonight using my mix.
I will try the method mentioned where you mist your hair with water and see how that goes.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I seal daily with Komaza's Moku Serum. I also did a scalp massage with Claudie's about 2 hours ago.


----------



## ThickRoot (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm not in this challenge but you ladies inspired me:  So today I did a HOT on dry hair using Olive Oil and DB Juicy Peach Kernel (I know not as sexy as you ladies' recipes). After I washed with Giovanni smooth as silk, DC'ed with SSI Banana Brulee, and applied SSI Coco-Creme Leave In.

My hair feels really good. Haven't done a hot since college, I'm gonna try to do it now twice a month.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Overnight conditioning on dry hair using whole leaf aloe vera juice mixed with rice bran oil.

ETA: rinsed in shower next morning and washed with avj diluted in warm water. Co-washed with cheap moisturizing conditioner, detangled with shower comb and denman brush, acv rinse. Applied coconut oil and used denman to distribute oil through hair. I used a turbie twist to absorb excess water and made a soft full puff with damp hair. 

Rice bran oil feels wonderful on the skin and hair


----------



## SimJam (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ok so I got home and was tried so I just did the HOT with avocado and sunflower oils(HOT wash co-wash)

my hair hated it ... I think its the avocado oil, Im vaguely remembering that I had stopped using the avocado oil on my hair from when I was relaxed (use it in my whpped shea though ) this must be why as my actually felt dry after coming from under my heat cap.

so I just washed then added some Oyin homey hemp and sat with that in my hair under the steamcap for 30 mins then used some cocotree ghee to put in some chunky twists for bed.

hair feels OK today but I think I'll DC again on sat or sunday because my hair still doesnt feel normal.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I sat around with oils in my hair all day Wednesday and into Thursday. I had some JBCO and my ceramide mix. I had planned to do my hair Wed. night but didn't. I did it last night and I warmed up some JBCO and CoCasta, put it on for a while, and then did my normal routine. My head feels good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will do a final Oil Rinse with EVOO after my DC'er and before PC treatment.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just braided my hair and rubbed some vatika frosting on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Will do a final Oil Rinse with EVOO after my DC'er and before PC treatment.*


 
Ended up not doing this

Ended up rubbing on a dab of Pure Argan Oil w/my L-I.

Moisturized & Sealed with JBCO and HV Cocasta Mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a HOT right now with grapeseed oil. Still trying to decide if I will do an oil rinse or tea rinse instead. On Wednesday I steamed my HOT. I will continue to do this on Wednesdays. My hair was shiny and I feel like the oil really penetrated.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used some Proclaim Argan Oil from Sallys to seal my hair last night. I like it, although the smell is a bit strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> *On Wednesday I steamed my HOT. I will continue to do this on Wednesdays. My hair was shiny and I feel like the oil really penetrated.*


 
Gotta Try this!  SOON.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I modified my HOT this week since I was henna-ing.  I added a bit of HOT mix to henna.  My hair came out less dry then when I use only powders.  This will be a new part of my henna.

After applying my DC I "sealed" it in with my HOT mix.  Hair came out soft and strong with a nice shine.

Now with my braids I moisturize then seal with HOT mix.  Its not heavy at all for daily sealing despite having JBCO in it.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I decided to put my Castor Oil on the back burner and use some Sweet Almond Oil to seal my hair.  This stuff is much lighter than the CO.  It feels like my hair just drank it up--in a good way.  I'm going to keep using it before I make a final verdict but so far so good.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Was in the supermarket and decided to get some grapeseed oil. Never used it before hope my hair likes it. I need a replacement for wheat germ oil. It takes forever for me to wash it out of my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> *Was in the supermarket and decided to get some grapeseed oil. Never used it before hope my hair likes it.* I need a replacement for wheat germ oil. It takes forever for me to wash it out of my hair.


 
I think you'll be really pleased with Grapeseed Oil

Please stop back in and give us a review.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> \
> 
> *After applying my DC I "sealed" it in with my HOT mix.  Hair came out soft and strong with a nice shine.*



 Vonnie, I do this more often than not. I love it. I've been using my ceramide oils, usually Safflower, and it works great. 

I just unwrapped my hair and put some Emu oil on.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Figured out today that the way I did tea rinses on my transitioning hair I can't do on my natural hair. I will continue to do tea rinses. I just need to adjust my method. Doing the HOT and then the tea rinses which I add oils to is too much. It is always important to oil your hair prior to using ayurvedic powders so I was doing what I always did. My hair is really oily now. It doesn't look oily it looks great but when I put my hand in my hair I pull back alot of oil. My hair feels great too but just too much oil. So next time I will not pre oil my hair and I will put less oil in my tea rinse and see what happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night, after I rinsed out my DC'er, I applied xtra Virgin Olive Oil and rinsed with warm water and then locked everything down with PC.

I liked it.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I applied some evco to ky scalp, massaged, went under the dryer for 30 mins, co washed, dc, and now I'm air drying with some hh ltr with some oil to seal...putting my hair in a bun...I like evco on dry hair :yum:


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 6, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think you'll be really pleased with Grapeseed Oil
> 
> Please stop back in and give us a review.



Ok so grapeseed oil is thebomb.com!! I was really lazy yesterday and I ended up prepooing for like have the day and all night  don't judge me . When I woke up my hair felt kind of weird. But as I started wetting my hair in the shower so I could put the shampoo in my hair just felt really strong.

After I washed the shampoo out my hair just felt great. I usually do a light protein treatment every two weeks but my hair just didn't feel like it need one. So I decided to let my hair dry before a dcd just to make sure I wasn't tripping. My hair felt amazing and resilient. I never got these results with wheat germ oil. Plus it doesn't have a smell really nite does it leave my tub a yellow sticky mess after I rinse it out. This is definitely a keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> *Ok so grapeseed oil is thebomb.com!! *I was really lazy yesterday and I ended up prepooing for like have the day and all night  don't judge me . When I woke up my hair felt kind of weird. But as I started wetting my hair in the shower so I could put the shampoo in my hair just felt really strong.
> 
> After I washed the shampoo out my hair just felt great. I usually do a light protein treatment every two weeks but my hair just didn't feel like it need one. So I decided to let my hair dry before a dcd just to make sure I wasn't tripping. My hair felt amazing and resilient. I never got these results with wheat germ oil. Plus it doesn't have a smell really nite does it leave my tub a yellow sticky mess after I rinse it out. This is definitely a keeper.


 
IK You'd been Very, Very Pleased with Grapeseed Oil. 

It's really nice & light. It packs a Punch.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Count me in  I've been peeking in here  and I must say what y'all are doing sounds so good! I'm thinking of beefing up my oil pre-poos to HOTs; to really maximize the benefit. Also, after all the raves I really think I need to try me some grapeseed oil  I'm am learning so much in here,this is a really great thread T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



halee_J said:


> Count me in  I've been peeking in here  and I must say what y'all are doing sounds so good! I'm thinking of beefing up my oil pre-poos to HOTs; to really maximize the benefit. Also, after all the raves I really think I need to try me some grapeseed oil  *I'm am learning so much in here,this is a really great thread T *


 
Thanks & Welcome

Come back and let us know what you'll be using and how you'll be using it!


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 6, 2011)

I oiled my scalp and sealed with my ceremide oil mix ( hemp, wheat germ, grapeseed, and peppermint extract).


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## halee_J (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

^^^ Thanks T  

In my current oil stash I have 

EVOO
Hemp seed
Rice bran 

At present I do pre-poos 2x a week and seal daily. I use any of thes oils seperately or I may mix them; depends on what my hair needs. I'm going to try a HOT this week with a heatcap, will report back


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tonight I did a hot with my MTG Sulu Max Gro. I warm the oil up and apply it to my scalp only.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



tressNdistress said:


> Tonight I did a hot with my MTG Sulu Max Gro. *I warm the oil up and apply it to my scalp only.*


 
That sounds _really_ good.

Imma hafta' try this too.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed tonight with my growth oil...my hair is doing pretty great...


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



tressNdistress said:


> Tonight I did a hot with my MTG Sulu Max Gro. I warm the oil up and apply it to my scalp only.



That _does _sound good!

I've been using hemp and castor oil in my moisturizing spray (aloe juice and a bit of Giovanni Direct) and in my scalp mix (with sulfur).  My hair is really starting to retain more moisture.  

I think I will do a HOT tomorrow, either with Vatika or grapeseed oil.


----------



## Lady Esquire (Feb 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I spent hours on both my DDs hair today.  When I was done, all I had time/energy for myself was a quick cowash with cholesterol.  Washed that out after lightly detangling.  Then oil rinsed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i just want to again thank you for strting this thread, IDareT!

just being in this reminds me to constantly do those oil rinses, when last year, i'd always forget even though i know how much good they do!

this accountability really helps!

all week, i've remarkably remembered to always do an evoo rinse when i'm in the shower and my hair is so much softer and less tangled for it!

hhj ladies!


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

btw, ladies, knowing how much we are loving working with our oils, i wanted to make sure we all took a look at this thread, too!

who's up for "washing their hair in oil" (right, no water!) and for cleansing their face with oil, too?

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...92036-yall-gonna-think-im-crazy-oil-wash.html

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ma.../6395-washing-face-olive-oil-candycane-3.html
i'm game!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been doing the oil cleansing method on my face for the last few days.  I think this is a keeper for me.  I use 50/50 castor oil and grapeseed oil.  I had a few pimples (time of the month) and they were drastically reduced by the next day and gone the day after.


----------



## grow (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> I've been doing the oil cleansing method on my face for the last few days. I think this is a keeper for me. I use 50/50 castor oil and grapeseed oil. I had a few pimples (time of the month) and they were drastically reduced by the next day and gone the day after.


 

thanks for the feedback baglady215!

i'm so glad it's working well for you,too!

i'm going to start trying it tonight. 

has anyone tried it with the lemon juice as a tonic/refresher? 
i plan to do that.
evoo, wipe clean, then lemon juice.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow, I use ACV for the toner, about 25% ACV/75% distilled water.

Here is a link that I found helpful, and there's more info in the Natural Living forum.

The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Calling All Mixtresses: Want to Ditch Your Store Bought Facial Cleanser?

Please let me know how you like it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> i just want to again thank you for strting this thread, IDareT!
> 
> *just being in this reminds me to constantly do those oil rinses, when last year, i'd always forget even though i know how much good they do!*
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Grow. 

It really does help.  Like You, I started out last year tryna' do them on a Regular, but didn't stick with it (like I should have).

This thread is helping me stay on point and my hair is loving it.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just bought myself some unrefined coconut oil. I remember why I love this stuff so much. Used it for a pre-shampoo treatment last night and my hair already feels much better. Time to go wash my hair.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night I sprayed my hair with AVJ, and sealed with a mix of Amla, avocado, and grapeseed oil. It leaves my hair soft but I can't stand the smell of the amla oil. I am not sure if I will repurchase it when it's done, or only use grapeseed oil. After I washed and conditioned my hair, I rubbed some EVCO and its now air drying. My hair feels amazing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

HOTS/Oil Rinse with my growth oil...


----------



## NJoy (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

It's been a couple weeks since I've been able to give my hair some tlc.  I finished off my DC session with an oil rinse with EVCO/EVOO/AVJ mix.  Also used Hot Six Oil for sealing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just sealed with Hairveda's Cocosta Oil. 

Won't replace this wonderful smelling oil tho' (unless it's on a really good sale) Will just stick with JBCO.erplexed I will replace Hairveda's Avsoya Oil.

And you Ladies are absolutely right! The Oil Rinse after the DC Session is thebomb.com


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I was going to do an oil rinse this morning before I left for work,so I applied my omega 3 oil blend(cold pressed olive,avocado and flaxseed oils) to dry hair,as well as dabbing a bit of Bee Mine sulfur serum on the parts between my cornrows.I covered my hair with a plastic cap.Weeeellllll,I forgot about it,and didn't feel like going directly outside with wet hair,so I didn't rinse it out when I showered.
I tied a thin scarf over the cap,and am wearing my black wool beret over it. Make-up is looking good today to distract.
I'll rinse it out tonight and maybe do a homemade steam treatment with some aphogee 2 minute. I don't know about the steam,because I'm lazy today.erplexed. I'll definitely rinse the oils out tonight though.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with Sweet Almond Oil yesterday.  This stuff is so light but too much can be really "oily".

Today, I went back to my Castor Oil because its 19 degrees here and my hair was feeling a bit crispy.  Nothing can coat my strands like some Castor oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Checking in...On Saturday I Pre poo with jojoba & aloe vera oil..DC/Sealed with Argan & Emu oil....Soft hair & smooth ends...

*My computer was out for 2 days....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Massaged my scalp with JC Scalp Nourishing Serum


----------



## Ltown (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tuesday, wash and applied Hydratherma hair growth oil.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have been wearing bantu knots that were sealed with coconut/almond oil for 5 days. I moisturized for the first time today with rose water, infusium 23 and castor oil. The coconut/almond blend and bantu knots held moisture and hair is soft. I will do a twist out tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Applied Hydratherma Naturals Hair Lotion & Sealed with HTN Hair Oil


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Poking my head in...

I think I'm going to try my first oil rinse tonight.  I'll be using JBCO, Coconut, Amla and Olive.  After reading a couple of post from Sareca's thread I'm feeling motivated!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Going to moisturize then seal with my ceramide HOT mix.  

Tonight I'm going to HOT on wet hair.  Wanna see if I can tell the difference since I normally HOT on dry hair.  I'll unbraid a few braids to see.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp last night with JC Scalp nourishing serum. I only have one use left, then I will use the red pimento oil(hate the smell)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



lolita1987 said:


> Oiled my scalp last night with JC Scalp nourishing serum. *I only have one use left*, then I will use the red pimento oil(hate the smell)


 
That's Great Lo!  You've almost used something up!

That's Exciting!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

argan oil was delivered today ... I think I will co-wash tonight and use it to seal ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Spritz on some Hydratherma Follicle Booster, apply a little HTN Lotion and Seal with HTN Oil.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Great Lo!  You've almost used something up!
> 
> That's Exciting!



Oh yes! The no buy challenge has helped keep me in check! I haven't finished a product in years! LOL I either get tired of my stash and throw a bunch of things away, or give away my products. It feels good to actually use the products and see how my hair really like them. This serum will def. be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



lolita1987 said:


> Oh yes! The no buy challenge has helped keep me in check! *I haven't finished a product in years! LOL I either get tired of my stash and throw a bunch of things away, or give away my products. It feels good to actually use the products and see how my hair really like them*. This serum will def. be a repurchase.


 
Word.:werd:  I know what you mean.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with grapeseed oil.  My hair feels so soft!


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

mixed my growth oil in with my DC tonight


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Braided my hair tonight using coconut oil and a blend of avocado, castor and EVOO, plus my sulfur scalp treatment. Ordered my MSM capsules the other day. I am gonna grow long and strong this year!!!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

for the past week i keep forgetting to use my oil
but tonight i will saturate my hair in evoo and then rinse and co wash in the morning.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night I wet my hair used komaza curl coconut moisturizer/applied Soy Butter on length sealed with Argan-Meadowform oil seed mix...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Etherealsmile (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

For anyone interested, here is an excellent website to buy oils at wholesale prices. I've used them before and their service is excellent. I'm placing a new order for grape seed oil and i'm not sure I can find better than $35 for 1 gallon of oil

NDA Wholesale Grapeseed Carrier Oil


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll be using these HOTs

Vatika
Jojoba
Coconut
JBCO
Sweet Almond
Claudie's Mix
Wheat Germ


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a HOT on wet hair with my ceramide mix.  I'm going to try this way for the rest of the time I have my braids in.

Will seal with the ceramide mix after my leave in.

Having the braids in is really letting me use my oils.  I' not really a daily sealer, but the braids allow for it and rarely get greasy/oily.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT with a mix of oils. I think there was Amla, JBCO, Garlic, Hemp Seed, and CoCasta. Needless to say, it kinda stank but felt good. When I did my DC, I added a little Safflower oil, too. Nice...


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Did a HOT on wet hair with my ceramide mix. I'm going to try this way for the rest of the time I have my braids in.
> 
> Will seal with the ceramide mix after my leave in.
> 
> Having the braids in is really letting me use my oils. I' not really a daily sealer, but the braids allow for it and rarely get greasy/oily.


 
How do your hair feel after it dry from wet oiling?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night I did a HOT with grapeseed oil. First with a plastic cap for 2 hours then I got under the steamer with it. I left it in and did an overnight dc with Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque to which I had already added gleau oil . My hair feels like butter today. I will oil again with grapeseed tonight, rinse in the morning, followed by a cowash. I will also be using Claudie's Elixir and doing a scalp massage tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will do a HOT tomorrow night with Extra Virgin Olive Oil under my Mastex. 

Will DC after that.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Applied after poo, and dc ceramides mix and vatika frosting,


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> How do your hair feel after it dry from wet oiling?



Initially it felt softer.  It isn't fully dry yet so I can't make a finally decision.

I do think I'm going to try it more often after I take the braids out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Finished Up a Hairveda Cocosta/JBCO Mix I mixed up.

Won't replace the Cocosta. Will just stick with JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hot oil treatment on my bang/Argan DC/Rinsed with TW/BF leave-in/Sealed with Meadowform,Jojoba mix....(Just the bang today)..

The rest of my scalp I used JBCO,Camellia,Jojoba, Eo mix
On the length Soy Butter/coconut moisturizer....



*Mega Care (Oil treatment) Ingredients-sweet almond oil,lemon oil,wheat germ oil,grape seed,jojoba,vit e & rosemary extract....very smooth application/rinsed well too! ITS A KEEPER.....





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> **Mega Care (Oil treatment) Ingredients-sweet almond oil,lemon oil,wheat germ oil,grape seed,jojoba,vit e & rosemary extract....very smooth application/rinsed well too! ITS A KEEPER.....*Happy Hair Growing!


 
.............


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> .............





 

...You can find it at your local BSS...Cheap too!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

^^^ What do they look like?

Nevermind...  Mega Care Jojoba Oil 2oz

I see these all the time and walk right by them.  Lita which one did you get?


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> ^^^ What do they look like?
> 
> Nevermind...  Mega Care Jojoba Oil 2oz
> 
> I see these all the time and walk right by them.  Lita which one did you get?



baglady215..Mega Care (Vitamin E Oil)...

*I use to walk by them too/ I said oh well it wont hurt & it didnt...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

^^^ Thank u!  I will definitely pick this up next time!


----------



## Lita (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> ^^^ Thank u!  I will definitely pick this up next time!



Keep me posted...I only used it as a hot oil treatment...Let me know how you use it & what you think!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Cream of Nature shampoo
rice bran oil rinse with scalp massage
wash & detangle with skala conditioner
acv diluted in catnip tea leave-in rinse
oil scalp and seal ends with hemp seed/argan oil blend
soft fat bantu knots for twist out tomorrow


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed with my growth oil after a quick cowash today.....


----------



## grow (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

wow, the oiling going on here is really inspirational!

thanks @baglady215 for the link! i found lots of good recipies that i can't wait to try!

thanks to the awareness this thread is giving me, i must testify that i have been much more open to ps'ing lately.

for example, i've had a week where i haven't had to be around colleagues much so i've been not only keeping the oil on, but also covering my head with a plastic cap, black scarf and cute hats, so i've been "wearing" my oil treatments around town all week!

this is an exceptional alternative to the baggy bun, which i love, but bunning does require that i do something to my hair, unlike wearing a hat (i've kept my hair oiled in braids underneath).

when i finally do get around to styling my hair to wear it out, i'm sure it will be much healthier because i've never felt my hair stay consistently as soft as it is now!

happy oiling ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Relaxed Later on today.

Applied Pure Keratin Oil to Previously Relaxed Hair.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just did a HOT with EVCO on dry hair for 30 mins.

Now I'm dc'ing with elasta qp soy oil deep conditioner. I really like it. It makes coming this hair a breeze!

Let me head on over to the roller setting challenge since I will finally be doing a set today


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oil rinsed today with grapeseed and olive oil after a cowash. Bought some sweet almond oil yesterday. Don't really know what I'm going to do with it yet. It was on sale so.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just took off my scarf and put some Emu and Jojoba on. I hope I can get away with not leaving the house again today. If so, I'll soak my hair in JBCO for my prepoo. My new ceramide oils should be here today so I'll make a new mix and probably add it to my DC.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil rinse today with some vatika oil that I had previously added some of my omega 3 blend to. I really needed that today. I was having some slight breakage from something stupid that I did.
It's mostly gone now. My hair feels almost normal again. It dried really soft too. I moisturize with Oyin hair dew,and sealed with the vatika/omega 3 blend. Very nice results,and my ends feel good too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tonight:

Dried  using Pure Argan Oil
Moisturized & then Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did another pretreatment with coconut oil and washed my hair. I love that stuff! It really helps to combat the dryness of the medicated anti-dandruff shampoo that I'm using right now. Used the samples I bought from Brown Butter Beauty and Qhemet afterward. AOHC mixed with OHHB puts my hair in moisture heaven.


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night I moisturize my hair with komaza coconut milk/rice bran oil on the ends/poppy seed on the length to seal...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Last night I moisturize my hair with komaza coconut milk/rice bran oil on the ends/*poppy seed* on the length to seal...Happy Hair Growing!


 
How interesting & unique.... (Poppy Seed oil)


----------



## Lita (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> How interesting & unique.... (Poppy Seed oil)



It works very well on damp or soaking wet hair...At least for me....It washes out easy & doesn't weigh the hair down..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## halee_J (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ok, so I did an o/n pre poo treatment with hempseed + EVOO. I applied a little more EVOO in the morning and did an oil rinse with hot water in the shower; then proceeded to wash and DC as usual. I love it!  I've done o/n pre-poos before but the oil rise makes a difference. My hair was even easier to detangle, so much so that as I was under the shower I could feel the shed hairs gliding out under the running water! . My hair is noticeably shinier, even before as it was airdrying with no product, I saw shine, like that gloss you get after a fresh henna tx. I will do this again in in 1 week.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a prepoo with AV juice/castor oil/grapeseed oil.  Sealed with hemp oil.

Oh, and I added some grapeseed oil to my body wash and my lotion.  Soft silky skin! (My skin HATES winter.)  I  grapeseed oil!  It has been working wonders on my hair, my face, and now my body.  Getting ready to pick up a gallon of this stuff!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> Oh, and I added some grapeseed oil to my body wash and my lotion. Soft silky skin! (My skin HATES winter.) I  grapeseed oil! It has been working wonders on my hair, my face, and now my body. Getting ready to pick up a gallon of this stuff!


 

baglady215

IA:  Grapeseed is the Truth. 

I hate I never replaced iterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 12, 2011)

Prepood and detangled with grapeseed and sweet almond oil.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have a couple tablespoons of mustard oil in my henna paste. The paste is still soft under the plastic cap after several hours and no drips ... kewl


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So after looking at Sareca's op in the oil rinses thread I realized she was oiling on wet hair. I didn't feel like getting in & out of the shower more than once today so I dampened my hair with a spray bottle, oiled my hair with grapeseed oil, put on a plastic cap for two hours, rinsed then cowashed with Mozeke's Avocado Cleansing cream. Results . My hair is soft and with very defined coils & curls.

Will be oiling my scalp in a bit with Claudie's Scalp Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Shay72

When I use my Heat Cap (I do it on dry hair). However, when I've been doing those Warm/Hot Water Rinses, I've been doing it after Cowashing or DCing.

I think when I try it under the Steamer, it will be on freshly cowashed (or poo'ed hair).


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled rinsed my bang last night with poppy seed cowash it out with nourish conditioner/yes to carrots dc/komaza leave-in/sealed with jojoba,rice bran mix....fluffy soft,moisturize blinging bang...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I bought some Hot Six oil for the first time!

Friday night I warmed up the oil and applied it to my scalp and hair. The next day I rinsed, cleanse, DC, rollerset. 

My hair was easier to detangle. And the final results are super soft hair that feels like silk.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am about to rub EVCO on my freshly co-washed hair. I will massage my scalp with Red Pimento before bed tonight.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I been using vatika oil heavy while out of town so much that I left juice on the leather seats at the airport. Reminded me of jheri curl juice on the couch in the movie Coming to America

Just flatiron and oil with HTN growth oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I added some gleau oil to sitrinillah. I've got a plastic cap on now. Will take it off and steam in a bit.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I been using vatika oil heavy while out of town so much that I left juice on the leather seats at the airport. Reminded me of jheri curl juice on the couch in the movie Coming to America



you were going hardcore with eau de Vatika?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I been using vatika oil heavy while out of town so much that *I left juice on the leather seats at the airport. Reminded me of jheri curl juice on the couch in the movie Coming to America*
> 
> Just flatiron and oil with HTN growth oil.


 


choctaw said:


> *you were going hardcore with eau de Vatika?*


 
..........


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> ..........


 

Oh Choc you had to pull it out the video, good one my scalp is still sore from the pimento oil burn and vatika was cooling and dripping


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my entire scalp with JBCO,Jojoba,Camellia,peppermint eo,ginger eo, & lavender eo mix......Damp the ends with water Sealed with rice bran....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Lita 
@choctaw
and others..................

I saw some White Truffle Oil today (at TJ Maxx...in the Spice/Oil area) has any one tried?

I know PhilipB and Alterna has a White Truffle DC'er w/White Truffle Oil.

It sounded really good, but I passed because I am trying to use up some of the oils I have.

I'll wait to see if either of you (or anyone else) has tried????


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

*You ladies are on your stuff. I wish I was as knowledgable as most of you!! I'm newly natural so learning what my hair loves!! The only oil that i'm using religiously right now is my JBCO.  Any other suggestions for thinning edges?? I thought my edges were LOST never to be returned, but i've been using JBCO for about 3 months now (I've used it daily for the last month) and i am seeing hair starting to grow in. I'm truly impressed.

  Oil's are so easy for me to apply. I think this is what my hair was missing. I did an oil rinse with Coconut oil today and JBCO. My hair feels so nice and soft. I love my natural hair. The only thing that just saddens me are my edges. If my edges weren't in such bad condition I would actually wear my TWA out. 

 What other oil can you ladies suggest to help thicken and grow out my edges and nape?? EMU oil is already on my list(trying to find a good brand)....Any other oil suggestions would be great *


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

* How do you ladies even know what oils to use? Some of these oils i would've never thouhgt to ever put in my hair!!*


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> @choctaw
> and others..................
> 
> ...



I have never tried it...But,if you do..PLEASE give a review...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SimJam (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

gonna add some hair dew to the ends of my twists and seal with castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair

You may want to try some Rosemary Oil to help your edges as well as JBCO. (I couldn't use the Rosemary...I had a reaction from it even mixed with other Oilserplexed) some use Eucalyptus and I know there are many others.  Simple Extra Virgin Olive is also good too.

I currently use Claudie Scalp Exlir and Claudie Temple Balm Rejuvenator (as a Growth Aid).  I also use Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil.

Some of the Ladies also use Red Pimento Oil.  You have alot of Options.

Keep us Posted.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> @choctaw
> and others..................
> 
> ...



Aramco oughta hire you to pimp their oil reserves!! 
I went to TJ yesterday but I forced myself to pass by the conditioners and oils and just buy some shampoo because I'm scraping the bottom of my last 2 bottles. TJ had sesame oil which I already have. I sincerely doubt that I would have left white truffle oil on the shelf


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> *Aramco oughta hire you to pimp their oil reserves!! *
> I went to TJ yesterday but I forced myself to pass by the conditioners and oils and just buy some shampoo because I'm scraping the bottom of my last 2 bottles. TJ had sesame oil which I already have. *I sincerely doubt that I would have left white truffle oil on the shelf *


 
choctaw

....................

And they had several bottles too.  

This challenge is really helping me to concentrate on using up oils.  I just could not allow myself to get it.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Oh Choc you had to pull it out the video, good one my scalp is still sore from the pimento oil burn and vatika was cooling and dripping



I am sorry to hear that the pimento oil irritated your scalp. I am glad that the vatika is giving you some relief and thank you for posting your experience with the pimento oil.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @choctaw
> 
> ....................
> 
> ...


 
I've seen it too for some time now but I've always heard truffles with chocolate so didn't know what could be in that oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with my mix and put away my hair for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

If Ya'll can think of any Oils to Help GrowingHealthyHair with her Edges, other than the ones I named, please let her (us) know.

Thanks!


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> growinghealthyhair
> 
> You may want to try some Rosemary Oil to help your edges as well as JBCO. (I couldn't use the Rosemary...I had a reaction from it even mixed with other Oilserplexed) some use Eucalyptus and I know there are many others.  Simple Extra Virgin Olive is also good too.
> 
> ...



If you decide to use Eucalyptus eo..Use in a small amount because it can cause headaches......


Happy Hair Growing!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> growinghealthyhair
> 
> You may want to try some Rosemary Oil to help your edges as well as JBCO. (I couldn't use the Rosemary...I had a reaction from it even mixed with other Oilserplexed) some use Eucalyptus and I know there are many others.  Simple Extra Virgin Olive is also good too.
> 
> ...




Thanks so much. I will try those oils. Is this a good website for oils??

Essential Oils, Aromatherapy, Candle, Soap, Cosmetic & Spa Supplies


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Thanks so much ladies. I'm so excited, that my edges are filling in!!


----------



## chebaby (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i oiled overnight with evoo and then oiled again with it today beforei shampooed.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chebaby said:


> i oiled overnight with evoo and then oiled again with it today beforei shampooed.




I oiled today too


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oh Yeah: Mustard Oil is suppose to be good too 

@growinghealthyhair


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> If Ya'll can think of any Oils to Help GrowingHealthyHair with her Edges, other than the ones I named, please let her (us) know.
> 
> Thanks!



Fro my edges I use JBCO,peppermint,camphor,black radish eo.....Apply it at night..

*Sulfur if your not sensitive to it.....

*If you are sensitive to sulfur try the black radish eo...It contains natural sulfur...Or use mustard seed oil it also contains natural sulfur...l...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Fro my edges I use JBCO,peppermint,camphor,black radish eo.....Apply it at night..*
> 
> *Sulfur if your not sensitive to it.....
> 
> ...


 
Lita

This sounds Delish!

Chile....You know You Will Mix Up some Potions!  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Fro my edges I use JBCO,peppermint,camphor,black radish eo.....Apply it at night..
> 
> *Sulfur if your not sensitive to it.....
> 
> ...




All of these oils sound so great. I'm going to check out some websites to see if i can find these oils. Any of you ever heard of this website.

Essential Oils, Aromatherapy, Candle, Soap, Cosmetic & Spa Supplies


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> This sounds Delish!
> 
> Chile....You know You Will Mix Up some Potions!  Sounds wonderful.



Potions 

......


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair...I buy some of my oils from.... Garden Of Wisdom
thy ship pretty fast too!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Potions*
> 
> ......Happy Hair Growing!


 
Girl... You Know You Will Whip Up something in a minute!

And everything is so unique.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> Thanks so much ladies. I'm so excited, that my edges are filling in!!



Sesame oil (light one) available at Indian grocers is good for hair growth.

Mustard oil is another good oil available at Indian grocers (warning: contains sulfur and warms the scalp). Buy the smallest bottle and test on your skin. Some people have allergic reactions.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I sealed up with some SSI Pumpkin Defrizz before I went to bed. Woke up with it nice and soft and smooth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed for tonight with Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

* These are a few oils I was thinking of purchasing..>What do you ladies think??


Camphor Essential Oil 3.3 oz
Argan Carrier Oil 3.3 oz 
Avocado Carrier Oil 16 oz 
Evening Primrose Organic Carrier Oil 16 oz 
Kukuinut Carrier Oil 3.3 oz
Ricebran Carrier Oil 16 oz 
Flax Seed Organic Carrier Oil 16 oz 
Camellia Seed Carrier Oil 16 oz 
Hemp Seed Organic Carrier Oil 16 oz
Almond Sweet Virgin Carrier Oil (Spain) 16 oz
Meadowfoam Carrier Oil 
Grapeseed Carrier Oil 
Tea Tree Australian Essential Oil 
Aloe Vera Gel Juice - Raw Material *


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

How do you seal your hair exactly?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> *How do you seal your hair exactly?*


 
Apply your Moisturizer (_usually a water-based lotion or cream_) Then lightly apply some oil over it to seal your Moisturizer in.

I usually do my whole head although you can also just seal your ends.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

about to an oil rinse buuuuuuuuut imma spray my hair with a little water first (heard it helped better absorb the moisture a bit...)


----------



## choctaw (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I've seen it too for some time now but I've always heard truffles with chocolate so didn't know what could be in that oil.



You are right, the truffles are always the flavor added to the chocolate or oil in this case. If the brand was Tourangelle, it was sunflower oil infused with truffles. I would use that one for cooking. I love Tourangelle plain sunflower oil for oil pulling (cleaning teeth, gums).


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 14, 2011)

Used my sister's special Shea/coconut oil and essential oil mix on my hair and the sulfur and oil mix on my scalp. I'm getting a lot of growth but won't reveal until March 31st. 

Doing braid-out chignons daily and keeping the ends moist with coconut oil.


----------



## FoxyMoxie (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I warmed MTG Sulu and applied it to my scalp. Then I deep conditioned and flat ironed. My hair is shiny and full of body.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

ChocTaw, and T here is my research on white truffle oil and to anyone else interested!


Truffles are one of the world's most complex and mysterious foods. Truly exceptional truffles (almost all of which from Italy) are costly, perishable and hard to find, but truffle oil captures the essence of Italy's best truffles without the expense. 

This truffle seasoning, made with extra virgin olive oil and a slice of real white truffle, is a flavorful enhancement for steak, pasta, fried eggs, mushroom dishes and cheese. 

This olive oil is infused with the exotic flavor of white truffles sometimes know as the "fruit of the woods" and comes in small bottles because a little of its very strong truffle flavor goes a long way.

A few drops of the truffle olive oil will give the final touch of class to an unforgettable dish. Drizzled over a sliced loaf of warmed bread, it makes an unusual, deeply flavored variation of garlic bread. 

It is an excellent ingredient of the "primit piatti" or first course, particularly with risotto, pasta and fish dishes or just pour a few drops on a simple salad. Truffle oil is often poured at the table, so that the full aroma can escape and do its thing on your guest. 

What is a truffle? 
A truffle is a fungus that grows 3-12 inches below the ground at the base of certain trees and can only be located by pigs or dogs. Of the nearly 70 known varieties, the most desirable are black truffles (often from Umbria) and white truffles (from Piemonte). Fresh truffles are generally available from late fall to midwinter. 

 Truffle oil is a high-quality olive oil that has been infused with the flavor of either white or black truffles. It has an earthy flavor and is used sparingly to give a burst of flavor to savory dishes. It is as difficult to describe the taste of white or black truffle oil as it is to try to differentiate them, but both are earthy, savory, and robust. The white oil is likely to have a bit of a peppery taste. The source and quality of the oil used has a substantial impact on the taste, as well. 

The best use for truffle oil is summed up in one word — drizzle. It is drizzled over mashed potatoes, slices of fresh bread, risottos, frittatas, foccacia and pizzas, asparagus, bowls of pasta, fancy salads (preferably including scallops), thick soups, and mushroom ragouts and sauces. Beyond the drizzle, it is used (sparingly) to make vinaigrettes for fancy salads or other vegetable dishes. Finally, once you get a handle on the taste, experiment by adding a little truffle oil to some of your favorite dishes. You may well find that the best use for your oil is one of your own creations. 


So in a nutshell it's olive oil I'm pass on that one for the hair


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I always forget to come in here and update . Well I just finish prepooing with aloe vera juice and evoo. Once I am finish shampooing and deep conditioning I will oil my scalp with castor oil. This is the regimen I do every week. Although I oil my scalp 2-3x a week with castor oil


----------



## choctaw (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Rinse: hibiscus fenugreek tea
Oil rinse and scalp massage: rice bran oil
co-wash and detangle: Tigi Bed Head conditioner
oil scalp: coconut oil mixed with few drops of argan oil
Apply eco custard and make celie braids


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Massaged my scalp with Red pimento Oil


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

still doing scalp massages although not with added oil due to build up...still using my growth oil..


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I started to oil my hair up with some grapeseed oil,then I got curious about an argan oil blend that I bought as a facial moisturizer. The base is argan oil and lavender water. it has some other really good ingredients. No cones and no fillers. I slathered it all over my hair,and I'm going to sleep with a plastic cap on tonight. Will rinse in the morning.


----------



## Lita (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night I Dc my bang (only),leave-in,used essential oil nutrients on my scalp,sealed with rice bran/jojoba mix....My bang feels like it belongs to some-one else...The roots feel like velvet...NOT ONE STRAND OF HAIR CAME OUT!

Essential Nutrients oil treatment ingredients-Ceramides,Coconut oil,Olive oil,Vit A,B & E..
Its a small tube you apply it to your scalp 1-2x's a week...OPTIMUM CARE CERAMIDE TREATMENT FOR DRY SCALP...Cons-It has a STRONG perfume scent.....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yardgirl (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll do an oil rinse with Vatika Oil on Thursday


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled up my hair with my mix of CoCasta,  Hemp Seed, Rice bran, and Safflower oils. I'm gonna wash this afternoon.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed my hair with grapeseed oil last night. Sealed this morning with Komaza Moku Serum.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with grapeseed oil after my leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Protein L-I and Sealed with HTN Oil.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hi Ladies!

So last week was a bust.  I had deadlines out of the ying yang, so I didn't get to try the oil rinse.  However, I got bright and early on Sunday morning and gave it a try.  I used JBCO, castor oil, coconut oil, almond oil, mustard oil, olive oil, and peppermint oil.  I mixed them all together, and heated them up in the microwave.  After I cowashed, I applied the oil and sat under my steamer for 30 minutes.  Then I hopped in the shower and rinsed it out, and applied a little Hair One.

Me likey!  I will definitely be doing that one again.


----------



## choctaw (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I heavily oiled dry hair with mustard oil. Will rinse, shampoo, condition, etc. later today.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have mustard oil on my scalp since last night & hemp seed mix on the length..Leaving it on all day..

Hemp seed mix is by North American Hemp Co. ingredients-hemp seed,sunflower seed,coconut oil,olive oil & orange oil....*I have been using this for a while/it does wonders as a deep treatment & to seal...

*You can find it locally...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, where do you find all this good stuff???

I used my new ceramide oil mix to coat my hair after I applied my DC. I also used it to seal my leave in before drying. My hair dried so soft and strong and shiny. I'm really liking the addition of the rice bran oil to my mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> *Lita, where do you find all this good stuff???*
> 
> I used my new ceramide oil mix to coat my hair after I applied my DC. I also used it to seal my leave in before drying. My hair dried so soft and strong and shiny. I'm really liking the addition of the rice bran oil to my mix.


 
@Lita 
@choctaw
@Brownie518

Isn't that the truff???

These 2 Ladies always manage to come up with some _unique_ combos. They are the Oil-Divas for sure. They know their Stuff. 

I am constantly amazed at what they are able to come up with for an Oil Regimen.

Keep up the Good Work Everyone!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> @choctaw
> @Brownie518
> 
> ...



I just found the one Lita mentioned, the hemp mix, on Amazon. I need to ask her how much she pays for it.


----------



## hannan (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been slackin' ova heeya!

I *will* pre-poo with coconut oil on Saturday and I'm going to add castor oil to whatever I dc with. 

All of these fancy oils in here!  Dang, guys.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am about to steam with Mega-Tek, Coconut and a little moisturizing Aphogee conditioner...We'll see how it turns out. I've been keeping coconut oil on the ends and don't have a split end in sight, thank goodness!! Trying to make sure I keep those strands moist. 


Off topic...I just got Chicoro's book in the mail yesterday. I was curious about her "methods". Detangling and moisture seem to be the focus.


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Lita, where do you find all this good stuff???
> 
> I used my new ceramide oil mix to coat my hair after I applied my DC. I also used it to seal my leave in before drying. My hair dried so soft and strong and shiny. I'm really liking the addition of the rice bran oil to my mix.



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^




I'm always on the look out for good quality products (oils,butters,conditioners etc) because I look for my Mom & Aunts too...They live out of state so I try to help them out...

*If I order on line I try to find sellers with good turn over policy & great customer service....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I just found the one Lita mentioned, the hemp mix, on Amazon. I need to ask her how much she pays for it.




Brownie518

Hi! I paid $8.99 for my bottle..I brought it from duane reade...Its good to catch the sells..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Stella B. (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hummmm..I am loving all these oil combinations in here!
This morning I oiled my scalp with Vatika oil, mixed with a little Wild Growth oil that I've had* forever* but didn't know what to do with it.  Figured this would be a good way to get me started using it. The smell wasn't too bad, and my scalp seemed to like it. I sat with it on my scalp after a little head massage, covered with my heat cap for 10 minutes. Before bed tonite, I'll moisturize my strands with a little spritz mix, and leave-in.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi! *I paid $8.99 for my bottle*..I brought it from duane reade...Its good to catch the sells..
> 
> ...



 Hmph! I see the 6+ ounce for 17.11...what the?? 

ETA - found it for half that...Phewww!!!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



prettyhair73 said:


> I am about to steam with Mega-Tek, Coconut and a little moisturizing Aphogee conditioner...We'll see how it turns out. I've been keeping coconut oil on the ends and don't have a split end in sight, thank goodness!! Trying to make sure I keep those strands moist.
> 
> 
> Off topic...I just got Chicoro's book in the mail yesterday. I was curious about her "methods". Detangling and moisture seem to be the focus.



prettyhair73 Yes,moisture,detanlgling is the key & adding healthy products helps to maintain 

 *I carefully detangle/add moisture/seal with oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Hmph! I see the 6+ ounce for 17.11...what the??
> 
> ETA - found it for half that...Phewww!!!!



Brownie518

$17.11 NO WAY 

....You can also try drug store.com



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized the hair after poo with HTN tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized Tonight with Hydratherma Naturals (HTN) Follicle Booster, Protein L-I & Hair Lotion.  

Sealed with (HTN) Oil.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I want to try an oil rinse.

To my oil divas:  Do you do it like the oil rinse thread says (poo or CW, rinse, oil, rinse, DC, etc.) or do you do something different?  What are your fav oils for rinsing?

TIA!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night oiled scalp with Claudie's Elixir.

Sealed ends with Komaza's Moku Serum this morning.

Tonight oiled with grapeseed,put on plastic cap for about 4 hours, then steamed. Put some dc on top to stay on overnight.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi! I paid $8.99 for my bottle..I brought it from duane reade...Its good to catch the sells..
> 
> ...


 


Brownie518 said:


> Hmph! I see the 6+ ounce for 17.11...what the??
> 
> ETA - found it for half that...Phewww!!!!


 

I went to their website for retailer and it suppose to be at CVS too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with HTN Oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> I want to try an oil rinse.
> 
> To my oil divas:  Do you do it like the oil rinse thread says (poo or CW, rinse, oil, rinse, DC, etc.) or do you do something different?  What are your fav oils for rinsing?
> 
> TIA!



baglady215 I dont oil rinse to much..I do pre poo a lot...For the oil rinse..I like poppy seed,sweet almond oil & grape seed...It washes out very nice...Leaving a lot of shine..poppy seed seems to make it look & feel fuller... 

*To pre poo I like rice bran..It seems to give more protection to the ends (makes them very smooth & gives it a healthy appearance...I like strong roots (red pimento oil)..& a host of others for pre pooing.. 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @baglady215 I dont oil rinse to much..I do pre poo a lot...For the oil rinse..I like poppy seed,sweet almond oil & grape seed...It washes out very nice...Leaving a lot of shine..poppy seed seems to make it look & feel fuller...
> 
> **To pre poo I like rice bran..It seems to give more protection to the ends (makes them very smooth & gives it a healthy appearance.*..I like strong roots (red pimento oil)..& a host of others for pre pooing..
> 
> ...



I just started using the Rice Bran and its . I'm glad I got the 16oz. I need to take a look at the poppy seed oil.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I just started using the Rice Bran and its . I'm glad I got the 16oz. I need to take a look at the poppy seed oil.



If you try the poppy seed..Let me know how you like it...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Moisturized Tonight with Hydratherma Naturals (HTN) Follicle Booster, Protein L-I & Hair Lotion. *
> 
> *Sealed with (HTN) Oil.*


 
This has been my Regi Twice a Day lately.

So, I just finished this.

Will do a HOT tomorrow with Soybean Oil. Should finish that up and may hafta' add some EVOO with it. 

Next to use up: WhGO.

By the end of April, I want to have my Oil Stash down to a sensible amount. And maybe try 1 or 2 new oils.

*OR* Repurchase Avacado, Grapeseed & Hempseed which I used early on, loved and never replaced.


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Deep conditioning with Aphogee 2 min and then deep conditioning with BFH Banana and Avocado Mask. Will co wash with Ginger Orangel Cleansing Condtioner. I will use Elucence MB as my leave in, oil my scalp with castor oil, moisturize with QB BRBC and seal with evoo!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oil rinsed with sweet almond and coconut oil after my cowash. 

For those of you who use rice bran oil, does it have a smell?? I'm trying to get my oil stash up but if I can't take the smell of something I won't use it.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> Oil rinsed with sweet almond and coconut oil after my cowash.
> 
> For those of you who use rice bran oil, does it have a smell?? I'm trying to get my oil stash up but if I can't take the smell of something I won't use it.



LuvlyRain3..The one I use does not smell...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 17, 2011)

Lita what brand do you use?


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I pre poo my scalp with strong roots (red pimento oil mix with mustard seed) Dc with nexxus/BF desert leave-in/essential ceramide oil on scalp/rice bran on length/avocado butter on ends...Hair feels & looks very rich in texture 

*The next 2 days my hair will be up in a braid/twist bun/my bang will be out as always.....
Thats why I added the avocado butter to the ends.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita 

Thanks for posting about the Rice Bran Oil.  I was curious about that one too.

Thanks for being so helpful.  Especially since you have a wealth of knowledge when it comes to Oils & Thangs......


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Thanks for posting about the Rice Bran Oil.  I was curious about that one too.
> 
> Thanks for being so helpful.  Especially since you have a wealth of knowledge when it comes to Oils & Thangs......



Your Welcome! I'm still learning about hair-care & products...Thats why I love how we share information with each other/SO WE ALL CAN LEARN TOGETHER!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Your Welcome! I'm still learning about hair-care & products...*Thats why I love how we share information with each other/SO WE ALL CAN LEARN TOGETHER!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Lita

Me Too!

I like it, because it's a laid back thread and Ladies can come in, post, share, relax ...... no worries!

I've learned so much too about how to use those oils that had been just sitting around. 

I had some great oils, but didn't know quite what to do with them.erplexed

So, this thread has been very helpful.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair Thank YOU for starting this challenge!  I love this thread!


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So, I'm still experimenting with Sweet Almond Oil and so far I have nothing but positive results with it.  For the past week, its the ONLY thing I've used on my toddler's 4a hair and it's great.  I love the sheen and it leaves her hair soft.  My hair is in mini twists and its the only product I'm using as well.  So far so good.  Nice sheen and my hair isn't crunchy.  Whoop dee doo.


----------



## Lita (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> Lita what brand do you use?



LuvlyRain3...I order the one from Garden Of Wisdom.com...They have a wide selection of oils...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm going to oil my hair up with my vatika/omega 3 blend tonight. I guess I'll leave it on and rinse in the morning. The weather has been good,and I'm so taking advantage of it. I think I'll add some castor to my ends as well.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Where is a good place to purchase jojoba oil online? This is getting tough.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



OsnapCnapp! said:


> Where is a good place to purchase jojoba oil online? This is getting tough.


 
 I purchased mine at Amazon.com.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir last night. Sealed this morning with Moku Serum. I got the Komaza Moku Hair Oil yesterday. Very light oil. Smells really good. I haven't tried it yet. I'm thinking since it is so light (my hair is thick) I will add it to stuff rather than oil rinsing, doing hots, or sealing with it. IIRC the ingredients are: coconut oil, kukui oil, meadowfoam seed oil, and sunflower oil.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> I pre poo my scalp with strong roots (red pimento oil mix with mustard seed) Dc with nexxus/BF desert leave-in/essential ceramide oil on scalp/rice bran on length/avocado butter on ends...Hair feels & looks very rich in texture
> 
> *The next 2 days my hair will be up in a braid/twist bun/my bang will be out as always.....
> Thats why I added the avocado butter to the ends.....
> ...


 
How is the pimento oil for you? It burn me pretty bad!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Been sealing with my ceramide mix daily.  Did a HOT on wet hair with the mix and my hair felt wonderful.  Even in braids I can feel the improvement in my hair with the increased usage of oils.

Looking forward to what my loose hair will look like next week after all this extra care its gotten.


----------



## Meritamen (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I washed my hair last Monday having forgotten to do the pretreatment with oil - there was a big difference. My hair was very knotted and was a pain to detangle, I ripped through my hair from being inpatient. So pretreatments or oil rinsing is a must for me now. *_sigh_* I find that the closer I get to SL the less I can get away with NOT doing.
Anyway, because of my incredibly dry and very picky scalp I have been oiling it with Qhemet's Amla Nourishing Pomade which I like because it doesn't have much of a smell and it doesn't make my scalp feel coated or look shiny like old fashion grease does. I plan to do this 1 or 2 times a week and see which works better for me. It has really helped with the itchiness I have been having lately.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sitting with my HOT/ prepoo right now then will wash, dc and oil rinse later.


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> How is the pimento oil for you? It burn me pretty bad!



Ltown Sorry that happened to you..Did you use Strong roots by JBCO or just red pimento oil by itself?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



OsnapCnapp! said:


> Where is a good place to purchase jojoba oil online? This is getting tough.



OsnapCnapp!

mountain rose herbs.com   

iherb.com  

new directions.com  

camden grey.com  

from nature with love.com  

garden of wisdom.com  



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I have order from all the above/oils,butters etc..good quality products..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Ltown Sorry that happened to you..Did you use Strong roots by JBCO or just red pimento oil by itself?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I used the strong root and only a little, it probably was also the lemon oil it the mix too.


----------



## Lita (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I used the strong root and only a little, it probably was also the lemon oil it the mix too.




Ltown

I think it was the lemon too..With lemon oil you have to use small amounts....

*Its great as a growth aid if you add a little to your oil mix (lemon eo)..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening Oil Beauties!

Sitting here under my Steamer.  May do a warm oil rinse after my DC Session.

And will use Pure Argan Oil w/my Leave-In and then apply a little HTN Oil during my Moisturizing & Seal routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Thank YOU for starting this challenge! I love this thread!*


 
baglady215  :luv2:

Thanks Girl.  I'm glad.  I enjoy it too!

AND.........everyone seems to be getting such great results!

It has totally given me a new appreciation for "Oils" and the results you can get from incorporating them into your regular Regi.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a warm water Oil Rinse with Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides last night after DC'ing/Steaming.  Very nice.

M&S today with HTN products.


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I did a warm water Oil Rinse with Burdock Root Oil with Ceramides last night after DC'ing/Steaming.  Very nice.
> 
> M&S today with HTN products.



IDareT'sHair My scalp loves burdock root & nettle mix with oils/Scalp & hair feels so good..
*Burdock root aids in growth too!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair My scalp loves burdock root & nettle mix with oils/Scalp & hair feels so good..
> **Burdock root aids in growth too!* Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

IK (bolded).  

I found a (premixed) Burdock Root oil with Ceramides   It's very nice.  

I bet 'nettles' and maybe some 'horsetail' would really be dabomb in there too.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> IK (bolded).
> 
> ...


 


Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair My scalp loves burdock root & nettle mix with oils/Scalp & hair feels so good..
> *Burdock root aids in growth too!
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, nettle, burdocks good for hair and skin. I infuse my ceramdies oils with skin tea mix, that has (burdock, nettle, hibiscus, clover, dandelion, yellow root, grape root, green tea).  I didn't like the taste but mxing with oil for hair so much better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Yep, nettle, burdocks good for hair and skin.* I infuse my ceramdies oils with skin tea mix, that has (burdock, nettle, hibiscus, clover, dandelion, yellow root, grape root, green tea)*. I didn't like the taste but mxing with oil for hair so much better.


 
Ltown

Girl.....This sounds really, really good!


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> IK (bolded).
> 
> ...



Camden Grey.com   Nettle is pretty nice its infused with EVOO...The burdock root is nice too!
Both are infused with EVOO....Nice & Soft..

I purchase the 2 oils from there..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Camden Grey.com Nettle is pretty nice its infused with EVOO...The burdock root is nice too!*
> *Both are infused with EVOO....Nice & Soft..*
> 
> I purchase the 2 oils from there..Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

_*off to check camden grey*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Hmp. 

I may hafta' treat myself to those next week.

Decent prices....


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> _*off to check camden grey*_



IDareT'sHair Keep us posted if you try it!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Keep us posted if you try it!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lita

Girl.........You know I will.  They both sound very nice.

Especially since they are infused with EVOO


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl.........You know I will.  They both sound very nice.
> 
> Especially since they are infused with EVOO



IDareT'sHair

At one time my hair & scalp didn't like EVOO now it does 

.....

I wonder if its because my hair is getting healthier or may-be its just changing...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *At one time my hair & scalp didn't like EVOO now it does **
> 
> ...


 
Lita

Really???? WOW That's interesting....(bolded)  

Well.....Your Hair looks Gorgeous in your Avatar.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> At one time my hair & scalp didn't like EVOO now it does
> 
> ...


 
Lita, my hair didn't like evoo either but that was when I was relax. I've not tried it since being natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> *Lita, my hair didn't like evoo either but that was when I was relax. I've not tried it since being natural.*


 
Ltown
Lita

WOW!  Ltown That's interesting.

What were both of your Findings?


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Really???? WOW That's interesting....(bolded)
> 
> Well.....Your Hair looks Gorgeous in your Avatar.



Thank You! I'm still trying to get it as healthy as I can/trying to thicken it up too...lol


I hope I can keep my healthy hair practice up,because summer  is approaching & I visit my parents during that time/they complain that I use tooooo much water for them 

...Whats a girl to do...lol






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> @Lita
> 
> WOW! Ltown That's interesting.
> ...


 
T, it's been years since I've tried evoo but someone told me to use it after my poo and this was way before lhcf my hair was hard after rising. Everything don't work on all hair! Now this ceramide mix of mine have been great on wet hair, so has vatika. castor oil 

I brought some ghee butter from indian shop, wonder if it good for something? I got it because DLewis used it. Let me search


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Lita, my hair didn't like evoo either but that was when I was relax. I've not tried it since being natural.



Ltown  Glad I'm not the only one...If you have any on hand give it a try/never know...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ltown
Ghee is really good if your moisture deprived..You can leave it on over night for a good treatment/or if you need a pick me up..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Ltown
> Ghee is really good if your moisture deprived..You can leave it on over night for a good treatment/or if you need a pick me up..
> 
> 
> ...


 

Good to know! I found the thread.  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=189613&highlight=ghee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I wonder if QB CTDG does similar things as pure Ghee?  I love QB CTDG!


----------



## Lita (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder if QB CTDG does similar things as pure Ghee?  I love QB CTDG!




IDareT'sHair

Both are excellent products..However,Qb ctdg..You can leave in with-out a smell but,the ghee is more of a creamy tex then QB & better as a pre poo/or conditioning treatment...
*The QB doesn't have a greasy feeling & you dont have to mix it with any-thing for the smell...
*The ghee you can always use it for food...

*I still love my QB CTDG 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

M&S'ed with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just oiled up my hair with my ceramide oil mix, getting ready for my wash later.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So I did a tea rinse, cowash, and oil rinse today. I'm glad I'm only doing that 1x/wk. All that time in the shower is too much for me. That's why I had to stop detangling in the shower bc I was getting impatient. Anyways my hair feels really soft, is well defined, and my hair clumped together nicely. Just oiled my scalp with some Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my HTN M&S'ing.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled down my hair with ceramides mix.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil rinse with grapeseed oil


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed with water and my growth oil after a particularly dry week..


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix and sealed with hemp oil.


----------



## AlliCat (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp and ends with melted vaseline in preparation for my relaxer tomorrow


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will be oil rinsing followed by a cowash in a bit. Will be using grapeseed oil.


----------



## halee_J (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I added EVOO to my henna mix last thursday and followed up with an EVOO oil rinse. I liked it, hair was smoother and easier to detangle


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

yesterday: prepoo with con and castor oil, shampooed, deep condition, use leave in and then oil my scalp. Follwed with QB BRBC and sealed with castor oil.

today: m&s with QB BRBC AND evoo


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did the moisture prepoo today.  It was a bit messy for me but I know now how to do it and how not to.  Next time I will mix it in a spray bottle.

My hair was sooooooo soft and shiny afterward.  I used the last of my HOT ceramide mix for my oil and then Vatika Oil for my coconut Oil.  I left it on for 30 minutes under the heat cap.  Rinsed and did prepared my hair for Aphogee 2 step.  I could still feel the benefits after rinsing the Aphogee.

I'm a lil heavy handed so my hair was a lil greasy even after a light pooing.  

Definitely incorporating this weekly into my reggie.  I'm so in love with my hair right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Did the moisture prepoo today. It was a bit messy for me but I know now how to do it and how not to. *Next time I will mix it in a spray bottle.*
> 
> *My hair was sooooooo soft and shiny afterward. I used the last of my HOT ceramide mix for my oil and then Vatika Oil for my coconut Oil. I left it on for 30 minutes under the heat cap. Rinsed and did prepared my hair for Aphogee 2 step. I could still feel the benefits after rinsing the Aphogee.*
> 
> ...


 
@Vonnieluvs08

Thanks for sharing this Vonnie in the Oil Thread 

I was lurking at work and was hoping you'd post this here.

It's great to be in love w/your Hair!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

How often do any of you ladies hot oil your hair?

Is every week too much? I was considering this since I have started hot oiling with Jojoba Oil but I was wondering if doing this every week was too much or not enough. I tend to have a dryer scalp.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair

I think this will be my new way of HOT.  

I was basically doing this before when I'd rinse my hair then apply oil.  Now instead of water I'll use Aloe vera.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AvaSpeaks said:


> How often do any of you ladies hot oil your hair?
> 
> Is every week too much? I was considering this since I have started hot oiling with Jojoba Oil but I was wondering if doing this every week was too much or not enough. I tend to have a dryer scalp.



I HOT every wash day which is 1-2 times a week and my hair has thanked me for it.

My only minor problem was being heavy handed with oil, which meant drippies and sometimes oily/greasy hair.  However I'm natural with dry hair and scalp and HOT has been a help esp for the fall/winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AvaSpeaks said:


> How often do any of you ladies hot oil your hair?
> 
> *Is every week too much? I was considering this since I have started hot oiling with Jojoba Oil but I was wondering if doing this every week was too much or not enough. I tend to have a dryer scalp.*


 
AvaSpeaks

I've been doing it one a week (in one form or another)  I also have dry scalp/skin etc.....


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am still using my sulfur/oil mix. The oil includes coconut, EVOO, avocado, and jojoba. Plus some other stuff. It tingles when I apply it but I am getting growth. I may be nearing two inches this far, January had about 3/4 to a full inch and this month has seen much of the same growth.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I HOT every wash day which is 1-2 times a week and my hair has thanked me for it.
> 
> My only minor problem was being heavy handed with oil, which meant drippies and sometimes oily/greasy hair. However I'm natural with dry hair and scalp and HOT has been a help esp for the fall/winter.


 
Are you HOT before you wash or after?

As for my other oil, I have been faithfully sealing with the Coconut Oil after I moisture my hair with my Leave-In. So far, my ends have been extremely soft and moist and feels full in my fingers.

I think my hair loooooves stroking my hair when I am putting the leave-in cream on it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

AvaSpeaks

I HOT on dry hair or rinsed hair before I wash.  I don't use poo often so I don't HOT for the extra moisture before using poo.  

You can HOT before or after.  It's all based on your personal preference and what you hair likes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals i.e. Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Hair Lotion and their Fabulous Hair Oil!

This is my Winter Regi twice a day.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oil rinsed with grapeseed oil. I've been an oil rinsing fool since I've been home and I have had time to do it. My hair is already soft so now it is sooooooooooft. I sealed with Komaza's Moku Serum. I will be oiling my scalp with Claudie's Elixir in a bit.


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I saw a new oil mix at the bss that I want to try badly. I might swing through and pick one up tomorrow. It has coconut and avocado as the main oils,and also had lemongrass,basil,and some other nice oils added in. The bottle was pretty small,but I will buy it just to try it out.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Does anyone do HOTs daily before daily co washes?


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



MsEveMarie said:


> Does anyone do HOTs daily before daily co washes?


 
When I am home and have time I will or if I remember I will do an overnight hot, rinse it out in the morning and follow up with a cowash.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> When I am home and have time I will or if I remember I will do an overnight hot, rinse it out in the morning and follow up with a cowash.



Yay! Thnx now I don't feel too crazy about wanting to do it. I just started this tonight and ran across this forum while sitting under my heat cap. This heat cap feels sooo good (nice and relaxing), I just want to treat myself to this every night (that is if I don't get too lazy). I also want to use up my oils and quench my super dry hair....I just hope this doesn't have the "too much of a good thing" effect on my hair


----------



## destine2grow (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am deep conditioning with ORS hair mayo, followed by BFH Banana and Avocado Mask. Will co wash with BFH Ginger Orange Cleansing Con, use Elucence MB con as my leave in.
I am going to oil my scalp with castor oil, moisturize with QB BRBC and seal with EVOO.


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with hemp oil and a little shea butter on my ends.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

im about to do a scalp massage/oil with my growth oil and tie it down for tonight..


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night..I pre poo (bang only) on scalp mustard,garlic oil & black radish mix...on length soybean,broccoli seed oil mix/rinsed/Dc/use leave-in/sealed with sunflower oil....On the rest of my hair/spritz with water/sealed with soybean oil....*Bang is soft,fluffy & lite..

*Noticing my hair likes poppy seed oil mixed in DC...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Morning!

I wanted to share my little DC concoction that I came up with for DD and myself.

I combined the following in a blender:

4 over ripe avocados (I couldn't bring myself to through them out)
Honey
Aloe Vera juice
Olive oil
Almond oil
Peppermint oil
Coconut conditioner (some cheap brand I can't seem to recall this morning)

I set the blender to "smoothie" mode and let it do its thing. Once that was done, I slathered it on our freshly washed hair and got under the steamer for 45 minutes each. After that we did a rinse, and I proceeded to blow out and straighten DD's hair with my Instyler, and I threw my hair back in a bun. 

Both of us have the softest hair! I'm definitely going to have to use this little treatment again.

I think the next oil I'll experiment with is the grapeseed oil.  Maybe I'll do an oil rinse this weekend.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just oiled my hair with a mix of Hemp Seed, Wheat Germ, and Rice bran oils.


----------



## beebellkel (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Not sure if this is was asked and answered but...Is it WISE to a hot oil treatment a week before a relaxer?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Yesterday I moisturized and sealed with Shea Rinse and a new ceramide mix.

My hair feels a lil oily today so I may start sealing every other day.

I'm going to tie my hair up for the day and see how it feels tonight, then decide.


----------



## grow (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beebellkel said:


> Not sure if this is was asked and answered but...Is it WISE to a hot oil treatment a week before a relaxer?


 
that's a good question op!

i never tried it, but am curious to know what the others think.....hmmm


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beebellkel said:


> Not sure if this is was asked and answered but...Is it WISE to a hot oil treatment a week before a relaxer?



beebellkel When I was relaxed I would use vo5 hot oil treatment a week early/for extra strength...I dont know if they still make vo5 hot oil/Thats the one I used..Many,many moons ago 

 & I still got great results..

*If you decided to do a treatment a week before/use lite oils..

*NO SULFUR...Keep us posted.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with hemp oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my HTN Regimen.  Moisturized & Sealed with HTN Hair Oil.

Will do a HOT or Oil Rinse this weekend.


----------



## beebellkel (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @beebellkel When I was relaxed I would use vo5 hot oil treatment a week early/for extra strength...I dont know if they still make vo5 hot oil/Thats the one I used..Many,many moons ago
> 
> & I still got great results..
> 
> ...


 
Thx! I was thinking of using BBD KING light keala oil as a hot oil treatment which includes 12 oils and fortified with walnut,grapefruit and avacado oil

Sounds good?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Going to do a cowash and oil rinse with grapeseed and evoo.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I will be steaming with grapeseed oil tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> I will be steaming with grapeseed oil tonight.



Hey, Shay! 

I swore I had some grapeseed oil...? I'm gonna get some of that, some Walnut, and some Poppy Seed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Shay!
> 
> *I swore I had some grapeseed oil...? I'm gonna get some of that, some Walnut, and some Poppy Seed. *


 
Shay72
Brownie

Yeah...Grapeseed is the Business.  I ran out and never replaced.

Lemme know about Walnut & Poppy.  I hear Broccoli Seed is really good too. Lita mentioned that one too.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> @Brownie
> 
> Yeah...Grapeseed is the Business.  I ran out and never replaced.
> ...



See, this right here (the bolded!). Lita knows all the good stuff!!!  Gets me every time.  

 That Broccoli Seed oil sounds really good!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

My HOT is keeping me from doing my hair 



Just the thought of having to deal with the oily mess is making me cringe. However, I will pull through lol Just not tonight


----------



## Lita (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> See, this right here (the bolded!). Lita knows all the good stuff!!!  Gets me every time.
> 
> That Broccoli Seed oil sounds really good!



Brownie518 

 The broccoli seed is really good/I wish I could use it as a leave-in (smells a little/texture feels like a serum/smooth) but,it rinse's out clean/leaving behind soft tangle free shiny hair...To combat the scent you can add it to your conditioners..I use it with apricot  oil/Talk about extra soft hair...*A little goes a long way 

...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## divachyk (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beebellkel said:


> Not sure if this is was asked and answered but...Is it WISE to a hot oil treatment a week before a relaxer?





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yesterday I moisturized and sealed with Shea Rinse and a new ceramide mix.
> 
> My hair feels a lil oily today so I may start sealing every other day.
> 
> I'm going to tie my hair up for the day and see how it feels tonight, then decide.


I HOT last week and I'm due for a TU this week. I did clarify on Sunday though so that pretty much ridded the oil. I was too nervous to let the oil stay in my hair.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Well I need to get some grapeseed oil...Will do this weekend!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Decided to moisturize and seal last night.

My hair didn't feel as oily after my nap and shower so I said "why not".

My twists aren't frizzie so I guess once a day m&s is okay.

All those oils the ladies were talking about sound nice.  I know they have a few at the natural store and definitely at WF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals (Lotions and Oil)


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used BFH Tapestry Leave In and sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals Oil...


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in I will be using coconut oil, jbco and aphogee oil to seal and oil my scalp.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing my prepoo with my mix tonight.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sealing ends with Grapeseed and coconut oils tonight.


----------



## Lita (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

pre poo scalp (just the bang) mustard seed,garlic,broccoli,black radish & eo mix..miss jessie creme de la curl poo (wash)....RedKen real control mask (Dc)...Darcy pumpkin seed conditioner (to rinse)...Sealed with rice bran,apricot mix.....

The rest of my scalp I used Jojoba,Camellia,JBCO,Peppermint eo & Spearmint eo mix..spritz ends/water,Seald ends with JBCO..

*This weekend I will Pre poo,Wash & Dc my entire scalp/hair..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with vatika oil (love the bling this oil gives )


----------



## againstallodds (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have been doing a HOT w/ coconut oil the last 3 weeks and my hair has loved me for it.
I dampen my hair with water, apply the CO with a applicator bottle, cover with plastic cap, and then wrap my turbie twist around my head. After and hour I jump in to wash my hair and my hair feels great. 

I think I'm going to pick up some grapeseed oil this weekend and keep my eye on JBCO castor and coconut oil.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealing my ends, and massaging my scalp with EVCO.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh yeah, I did massage some coconut oil on my scalp. I am alternating between it and the sulfur oil mix every other day.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ladies my hair feels like silk! I mean the combination of my leave-in cream AND putting Coconut Oil on my ends has been the best thing for my hair in a long time! I mean seriously, my hair feels so light and the ends, the ends, the ends!!! 

I mean my hands are in love with stroking the hair shaft that even my fingers are having little orgasms when the coconut oil hits their tips.......


----------



## halee_J (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a pre shampoo oil rinse yesterday with EVOO


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did the moisture prepoo again yesterday but used my new ceramide mix. I let it steam in the shower for 15min, then did an oil rinse with the ceramide mix after my cowash.

I sealed yesterday with Avosoya over KCCC since I was doing a modified WnG.

Definitely seeing a difference in my hair with all this oil use.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's last night. Seal my ends with Moku Serum on a daily.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

For the ladies who oil rinse, how do you do it?

I'v never done it but want to give it a try.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



cherry.a said:


> For the ladies who oil rinse, how do you do it?
> 
> I'v never done it but want to give it a try.


 
I do it one of two ways:

I wet my hair, oil it, put on a plastic cap for a few minutes or a couple hours or overnight depending on what I have going on, then I rinse, and follow with a cowash.

Or I do a ayurvedic tea rinse, cowash, apply oil, then rinse


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



cherry.a said:


> *For the ladies who oil rinse, how do you do it?*
> 
> *I'v never done it but want to give it a try.*


 
@cherry.a

Lately, I've been doing it post DC'ing. I'll rinse my DC'er out, Apply oil and rinse with warm water.

Also, I'll do it before DC'ing. Same process. Apply Oil. Rinse w/warm water, DC and proceed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got tired of wearing this scarf (and I felt like playing in my hair) so I sprayed some Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster, applied some of the lotion, and oiled up the the oil. Its now in a messy bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I got tired of wearing this scarf (and I felt like playing in my hair) *so I sprayed some Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster, applied some of the lotion, and oiled up the the oil. Its now in a messy bun.*


 
@Brownie518

This feels soooooooooooooooo GOOD

This is my Regi, right now, twice a day.  Oh yeah, and I use the Protein L-I


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Okay so I used that oil that has coconut,avocado,lavender,lemongrass,basil,and clary oils in it. It smoothed my end very nicely. The smell is a bit too lavender-y though. Just a tad bit overkill. I will pre poo with it overnight and do a co-wash tomorrow morning to test it again. So far I've used it to seal both wet,and dry hair. Nice results both times.


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*





*Just want to share...

Since starting creamide & oil challenge (pre pooing 3x a week) on bang..

I notice that my bang hold curls better/very soft & silky/looks fuller too! At least to me..

Pix 1 is now..
Pix 2 challenge begin...

I have on the same cloths so you can see the difference..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Your hair definitely looks fuller. So nice and silky, too!!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair Brownie518  Thank you both very much..Thats why its a good idea to take pixs/Feeling your hair is one thing but,seeing the change (pix) really makes a difference...I hope I can keep it up..


* I owe the bling to LHCF ladies...Thanks for being supportive..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Tell me more about mustard oil, and your prepoo with garlic, please???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Lita

  

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Lita
> 
> Tell me more about mustard oil, and your prepoo with garlic, please???



Hi! Mustard oil is rich in sulfur (I cant use the other sulfur products people use) but this one works for me..Anyway its very moisturizing on the hair & scalp with-out product build up (A+) for me..It can have a slight warm feeling when you rub it in & I like that/Makes you hair feel & look like pure silk 

 with out being greasy..

*My pre poo mix is Mustard,Garlic oil,black radish,broccoli. & eo's.*Mostly Mustard & Garlic...
The garlic oil you can find at your local market /Just buy fresh garlic & blend then add to your mix..I got lazy & brought the garlic oil instead...

*Roland Garlic oil...
*KTC Mustard oil..
Or you can order online at  Garden Of Wisdom.com I get my Broccoli & Black radish oils from there too! *Black radish & Broccoli have high amounts of sulfur..

*The eo's are spearmint & peppermint..

*I do use straight Mustard oil on my parts & around my bang..Great results

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Thanks, Lita!! The mustard oil sounds good. 


...i got the garlic oil instead, too!


----------



## Lita (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Brownie518   Keep us posted!




Happy hair Growing!


----------



## hannan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Currently pre-pooing with grapeseed oil. I haven't pre-pooed in a looooooooOOOOOooooong time.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've fallen off the wagon the last week or so. I'm about to to a HOT in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Squirted a little Kukui Nut Oil in my Henna Mixture right before applying.  I find that, that extra dash of Oil in the Henna Mix gives it a little kick!


----------



## grow (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@JayAnn0513, i admire your honesty.

i fell off the wagon too, but the knots i've been getting at detangle time have surely reminded me to get back with it!

so right now i've got mustard oil in a dc i've left on my hair since last night.

@IDareT'sHair, thanks for that tip! i will henna this monday and so many ladies have said "do not put oil in your mix or it will not take to your hair".
i'm only using the henna for its strengthening qualities and to act as a base for the indigo, so it's not so easy to understand why the oil is such a bad thing. it's good to see that someone else uses it successfully!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair, thanks for that tip! i will henna this monday and so many ladies have said "do not put oil in your mix or it will not take to your hair".
> i'm only using the henna for its strengthening qualities and to act as a base for the indigo, so it's not so easy to understand why the oil is such a bad thing. it's good to see that someone else uses it successfully!


 
@grow

I add a squirt of Oil right before I apply it to my hair (after the dye has fully released). Just a Splash -- not much.

I've been doing this well over a year and it works fine. I use to add Amla Oil (to darken the stain as many have suggested) but I ran out and never replaced it. Alot of Ladies use Amla Oil w/Henna to darken the stain. Here's some of the ones I've used:

Amla 
Wheat Germ
Soybean
EVOO
Kukui Nut
*whatever's close by*

Not much. Just a bit. I gave this tip to @Vonnieluvs08 and she has been doing it as well.


----------



## grow (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

girl thank you sooooo much!

IDareT'sHair

i think i finally understand what the difference is!

i must be careful to put the oil in LAST, not just mix it in with the ingredients like i do with my other ayurvedic powders!

what you said about "waiting for the dye to release" is what put the light bulb on for me!

NOW it makes sense.....i CAN use the oil, i just have to be careful to mix it in at the very last minute!

i really appreciate your bringing clarity to that issue and also the list of good ones to add. whew, now i believe i'm good to go!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@grow

Yup. I do it as my last step.

I squirt the Oil in & stir a little right before I put on my Gloves.


----------



## natura87 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT last night with VF and Sunflower Oil. I finished the bottle of SO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Finished Up my Henna/Indigo.  After I rinsed my Indigo out, I slathered my Hair in Safflower Oil and did a warm water Oil rinse. 

(Especially after reading JJamiah post about how 'dry' her hair was after Indigo'ing. 

Although I've never had that 'problem' after Henna/Indigo it made me want to try a warm water oil rinse after the Process.  And Safflower Oil is one of those Ceramides packed Oil.

After the Warm Water Oil rinse, I put my DC'er On and am now Steaming.


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  when I did use henna I put Amla & Coconut oil in/right before I put the henna on my hair...I still use other powders & do it the same way...Excellent results...*I no longer use henna...




Last night I sealed with Sesame & Pumpkin seed oil mix



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @grow *when I did use henna I put Amla & Coconut oil in/right before I put the henna on my hair.*..I still use other powders & do it the same way...Excellent results...*I no longer use henna...
> 
> Last night I sealed with Sesame & Pumpkin seed oil mix...
> 
> ...


 
grow
Lita

IA 

That little addition of Oil(s) really gives it that extra littl' somethin'

That Pumpkin Oil sounds good Lita.  Thanks for posting that site.  Wisdom something....they had some really nice sounding Oils & great prices.


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> grow
> Lita
> 
> IA
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yes, the extra oil helps with moisture (keeps your hair from drying out)

*Pumpkin seed oil....I really like it ...I think its better to use for wash & go's/Twist outs..Because it helps define your waves 

 (even at the roots) a little goes a long way..I can be heavy handed  times 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Getting ready to Dry.  Will apply my L-I and a Little Pure Argan Oil. 

After drying, I will M&S with Hydratherma Lotion & Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita  (And all the other Ladies)

Hey Girls...I can't remember????  

How many of you use the Tangle Teezer???

*I specified Lita right now, because she's on & in this thread*


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Dare, how do you like steaming?? I'm interested in trying it out one day.


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita  (And all the other Ladies)
> 
> Hey Girls...I can't remember????
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I was using it & it really did help with tangles..I gave it to my Mom because she always has a house full of grandchildren..

*I used it on dry hair most of the time/Wet hair I use fingers & shower comb..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair I was using it & it really did help with tangles..I gave it to my Mom because she always has a house full of grandchildren..
> 
> *I used it on dry hair most of the time/Wet hair I use fingers & shower comb..
> 
> ...



Lita

I had just finished using mine and wondered how many Ladies in Our Challenge is using the Tangle Teezer.

I Love it!  Although it has been getting some "Mixed" Reviews from some of the _Natural_ Ladies.  

By me being "Relaxed" It's been all Good.

I still Detangle first with something else.  Today I used my Super Detangler Bone Comb I just got in the mail yesterday.  

I don't have enough Hair for all that comb tho'.

Has Your Mom said anything about using it on the Grandbabies "dry"?

I have never used it on my Dry Hair.


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair My Mom uses it on dry hair (grandchildren) for her its the truth..because they don't cry when she combs/little ones hair & very little hair shed....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair *My Mom uses it on dry hair (grandchildren) for her its the truth..because they don't cry when she combs/little ones hair & very little hair shed*....Happy Hair Growing!



That's exactly what I wanted to know.  If it worked just as well (with Tangles & Sheds) on dry hair as it does Wet.

Thanks Girl.

Lita


----------



## Lita (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Give a review..When you use it .. Thanks..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I will be oiling my scalp with Claudie's Scalp Elixir in a bit


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Feb 26, 2011)

Co wash with herbal essence hello hydration oil rinse with castor oil


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> *Dare, how do you like steaming?? I'm interested in trying it out one day.*


 
@growinghealthyhair

You should absolutely try it out one day. 

I think you'd love it.

It definitely makes your Conditioner perform better and puts your Moisture On Point.

For Me, it was definitely the best hair care purchase I've made in my HHJ. 

It has been a Good Investment.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> I had just finished using mine and wondered how many Ladies in Our Challenge is using the Tangle Teezer.
> 
> ...



T, I use it on dry hair it and it is the truth, like Lita said!!  Smooths everything right out. I really liked it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> *T, I use it on dry hair it and it is the truth, like Lita said!! * Smooths everything right out. I really liked it.


 
@Brownie518
@Lita
(and others)

Okay. Interesting. I've never thought about trying it on dry hair. 

Did ya'll read the Manual?erplexed I didn't (of course).

I thought it was just suppose to be used on 'damp' hair.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @growinghealthyhair
> 
> You should absolutely try it out one day.
> 
> ...




What kind do you have?? I've been researching a few.


----------



## Evallusion (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Mixed some coconut oil in with my Cholesterol for a nice DC.


----------



## JayAnn0513 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

That HOT I did last night was just what my hair needed. I rinsed ( no poo or condish) it out this morning and my hair still feels fab. I'm goint to Poo and condish w/ the Nexxus Split End Mender Line before I hit the sack tonight. I think I might do a pony set so I'll seal with one of my many oils after I apply my lacio lacio  then roll it up.


----------



## chelseatiara (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed my pin curls tonight with my growth oil..


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Still sealing ends nightly except Wednesdays with Coconut Oil.

On Wednesdays, that's when I do my HOT with Jojoba Oil and seal the ends and hair shaft with the Jojoba Oil. I have decided to this weekly.


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair and Lita,

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THESE IMPORTANT TIPS!!!!

i'm going to do the 2 step henna then indigo tomorrow and was also surprised when i read JJamiah experienced dryness. also because i know she is really wise with keeping the protein/moisture balance (a fine art i am still in the process of learning), so i must proceed with caution.erplexed

that safflower oil sounds yummy! but the warm water rinse? does that mean you rinse your hair in warm water before putting the safflower oil on or that you mix them both in an applicator bottle to apply them?

i'm thinking of putting a pinch of mustard oil in my henna and yes, it will only be done once my gloves are on and i'm ready to apply! (THX!)

i think i still have some pumpkin seed oil, if it hasn't expired! (i had some amla oil, but just found it expired in dec. 2010 and i don't know if there's a grace period with this stuff) maybe i can put the pumpkin seed oil with the ceramide oil to do my dc once i'm done with the henna/indigo?

those folks at garden of wisdom really need to put expiration dates on their oils, too.
i got the amla oil from "of a simple nature" in the uk, and at around the same time, i ordered a small portion of the same from garden of wisdom, so i can only assume that if the one from "of a simple nature" says it exprired, i guess the one from the gaarden of wisdom did too, though without the date on it, i would still like to use it just to finish it up.

ok, i know this is not a good question to ask (lol!), but has anybody ever used expired oil on their hair? like what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## Urban (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> @IDareT'sHair and @Lita,
> 
> ok, i know this is not a good question to ask (lol!), but has anybody ever used expired oil on their hair? like what's the worst that can happen?



I wouldn't use it. By the time an oil has expired, the container could have gathered enough moisture for microbes to grow. But usually by then, the oil has turned nasty and smells rancid.


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow Are you using the safflower oil just as a rinse or just to seal? If you are using it as a rinse/hot water 1st/warm water 2nd...If you are sealing with it..Last step when hair is still damp..

*If your oil has a off smell dump it ASAP! 
*If it has a expiration date on it (rancid) dump it  ASAP!

*Buy some fresh oil!

*Thats why I keep it stored in/cool dry place..Last LONGER...



Happy Hair Growing!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair  You can use the tangle teezer on damp & dry hair...I say do what works for your hair...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Urban and Lita, thank you for the sound advice! (i didn't even think about microbes and all...)

i don't smell any rancid odor or see any discoloration of the oil, but if expired oil is not ok just the same, i better dump it.

has anyone ever used oil from garden of wisdom that is over 1 year old? i ask because they don't even put expiration dates on theirs, but maybe that's because they make theirs with special preservatives, so they don't expire?

oils ii buy at the supermarket (like coconut oil, evoo, sunflower oil, ecc.) don't have expiration dates on them, so i'm assuming not ALL oils expire?

thanks Lita for the safflower oil directions!


----------



## Lita (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  You can call or email Garden Of Wisdom & ask! 
*The oils I have from them are not a year old..

As for the supermarket..They have a longer shelf life..But,still give the sniff & touch test...lol




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, i'm gonna do just that, thanks!

and while i'm at it, i'm going to see if i can find out why they don't just put expiration dates on their oils.

i guess the supermarket oils don't come with expiration dates because they feel people will most likely go thru the bottle before it expires. at least that's the way it is here in italy...we use evoo in the meals too much and too quickly for it to be around long enough to expire. lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> What kind do you have?? I've been researching a few.


 










This exact one.  1 hour timer etc........I bought mine in 2009.


----------



## cherry.a (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did my first oil rinese last night using coconut oil, then i moisturized my hair with pantene daily oil cream and sealed my ends with coconut oil. My hair is so soft and shiney.


----------



## rosalindb (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> IDareT'sHair and Lita,ok, i know this is not a good question to ask (lol!), but has anybody ever used expired oil on their hair? like what's the worst that can happen?


Personally I would still use them but it is up to you. I have a few oils that have expired and am using them in body oil concoctions to use them up. They still smell absolutely fine just like when I first bought them, still I just use them on myself and do not include these in concoctions that I share with friends.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a prepoo with aloevera/wgo, then I used HTN afterward as seal today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my HTN Moisturizing & Sealing Regi today.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oil rinsed yesterday with shikakai oil and today I will be rinsing this grapeseed oil out of my hair in a hour.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Been spritzing my Wash n Go with aloe/ceramie mix.

Will do a HOT tomorrow after Cassia/Henna treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my HTN Regi :  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Heading to the bathroom to do my daily moisturizing my twists with my leave-in cream and sealing with coconut oil.....


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I think I will try some castor oil on my scalp.

Also,I really like that new oil blend that I bought with the avocado,coconut,lavender,etc. I believe its by sof'n free,but I'm not positive.
It definitely has staple potential. I want to keep using it for a few more weeks before I welcome it to my collection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



ladybeesrch said:


> I think I will try some castor oil on my scalp.
> 
> Also,I really like that *new oil blend that I bought with the avocado,coconut,lavender,etc.* I believe its by sof'n free,but I'm not positive.
> It definitely has staple potential. I want to keep using it for a few more weeks before I welcome it to my collection.


 
ladybeesrch

That combo sounds Delish!  You said "etc"

What _other_ oils are in there? 

That sounds delightful.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey, ladies. Nothing new, just doing my daily seal up with either my ceramide mix or Hydratherma Naturals oil. I think I'll do a HOT on Wednesday with some Safflower oil.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair

Lol! 
It's this stuff here.  http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/3MSP091210KA1105.htm
Other than the oils listed on that site,it has lavender,lemongrass,basil,frankincense,bergamot,and clary oils,and bhterplexed. I dunno what's up with the bht,but other than that everything else is an oil. The bottle is so small though. That's the only site I've seen it on,but I got it locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Lol!
> It's this stuff here. http://www.beautyofnewyork.com/shopping/3MSP091210KA1105.htm
> Other than the oils listed on that site,it has lavender,lemongrass,basil,frankincense,bergamot,and clary oils,and bhterplexed. I dunno what's up with the bht,but other than that everything else is an oil. The bottle is so small though. That's the only site I've seen it on,but I got it locally.


 
@JerriBlank

Thanks JB! (btw Like your new screen name).

I was 'lurking' at work and was like: What the Debil??? 

Cool!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Came Home and Just Felt Like Doing My Hair.erplexed  It was just "One Of Those Days"  

So I slathered it in Coconut Oil did a Warm Water Rinse, quick Co-Cleanse, Protein Treatment and DC'er/under Steamer.

Will do my HTN Regi and will M&S with HTN Lotion & Oil.  Will also use a little Pure Argan Oil with my Leave-In under Dryer


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> Thanks JB! (btw Like your new screen name).
> 
> ...



Hahahaha! Thanks girl!


----------



## Lita (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre poo entire head..with mustard & garlic mix/wash keracare sulfate free poo/Dc,Darcys pumpkin conditioner 40min/TW-leave-in..Sealed with rice bran,pumpkin seed,medowform in the front & sunflower oil in the back...*Hair is in 8 braids...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Evallusion (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in my first sew-in, so the only oil I'll be using is Sweet Almond Oil for my scalp...for like the next 8 weeks (if I can hang that long).


----------



## Ltown (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a washing last night sealed with hydratherma hair growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will M&S a little later with HTN Lotion and Oil


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been sealing all week with either hemp oil or vatika oil. I want to do a HOT tomorrow!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Since I was planning to wash, I soaked my hair in a warmed mix of Wheatgerm, Hemp seed, Rice bran, and CoCasta. I'll probably add some HS and RB to my DC later.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Did my HTN Regi :  Follicle Booster, Protein L-I, Lotion & Oil





WOW. I see i'm going to be stocking you. You always catch my eye.

What is HTN regi?


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oh and I just ordered a 16oz.  argan oil from camdengrey. I've never ordered argan from them,and I hope their product is comparable to the others that I've tried. No matter what oils I experiment with, none have performed as well as argan oil on my hair. I'm going to be using said argan oil for a bit of everything.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Double post.


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> Oh and I just ordered a 16oz.  argan oil from camdengrey. I've never ordered argan from them,and I hope their product is comparable to the others that I've tried. No matter what oils I experiment with, none have performed as well as argan oil on my hair. I'm going to be using said argan oil for a bit of everything.



wow the stuff is so cheap on this site!!! too bad im over my hair spending money limit


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Missed my weekly HOT with Jojoba oil. Might do it today or just wait till next Wednesday, I don't know...


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Steamed with grapeseed oil last night. Sealed with Moku serum this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> WOW. *I see i'm going to be stocking you. You always catch my eye. What is HTN regi?*


 
@growinghealthyhair

Lately, I've been using Hydratherma Naturals. So,twice a day, I apply Follicle Booster, Protein Leave-In, Growth Lotion & Growth Oil.

Here: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...htSqAQ&usg=AFQjCNFjzNu4x5W-5IwYHyBKjwDQ5PSByQ 



JerriBlank said:


> Oh and I just ordered *a 16oz. argan oil from camdengrey. I've never ordered argan from them,and I hope their product is comparable to the others that I've tried.* No matter what oils I experiment with, none have performed as well as argan oil on my hair. I'm going to be using said argan oil for a bit of everything.


 
@JerriBlank

I have this too. Let me know how you think it _compares _to the others you've tried. It's totally different in Color/Smell than the bottle I got from HennaSooq

Thanks


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre pooing with my mix tonight.


----------



## Lita (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp..Jojoba,JBCO & eo's mix..Moisturize hair with TW leave-in/Hair back in braids..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair are you serious?
Ugh I knew that price was too good to be true! I normally pay $30+ for a 4oz bottle,and that is considered a steal. Okay I'll let u know,and also,how much did you pay for the one you have from hennasooq? TIA!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair are you serious?
> Ugh I knew that price was too good to be true! *I normally pay $30+ for a 4oz bottle,and that is considered a steal.* Okay I'll let u know,and also,how much did you pay for the one you have from hennasooq? TIA!


 
@JerriBlank

That right there (bolded)

Now, I'm not saying Camden Grey's is bad or anything....it was just 'different'.   

That's why I am curious what you think.

ETA:  I'm talking more about Color & Smell.  Not performance.  It performs the same.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> That right there (bolded)
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair
I was watching it for about a week,before I finally bit the bullet and bought it. I was thinking that maybe it is refined (versus organic or unrefined),or maybe they watered it down just a tad with some other oil.
The price is just soooooo low.erplexed
I think I just got a shipping notice from them(it doesn't say what company shipped it and I made a few purchases this week),so hopefully it gets here soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I was watching it for about a week,before I finally bit the bullet and bought it. I was thinking that maybe it is refined (versus organic or unrefined),or maybe they watered it down just a tad with some other oil.
> *The price is just soooooo low*.erplexed
> I think I just got a shipping notice from them(it doesn't say what company shipped it and I made a few purchases this week),so hopefully it gets here soon.


 
@JerriBlank

That's what I thought too.  I got mine during BF.

I can't wait to hear what you think. HennaSooq's was a wee bit darker and had a definite smell (of some sort).

This one is very light in Color (no smell at all) but....overall, I think they work the same.

The weight on both were about the same. Very lightweight


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, okay,this sounds exactly like some refined argan oil that I bought a few times.
That makes me feel better,because while I stiill do prefer the unrefined stuff,the refined version worked well too. Matter of fact,I loved it before I tried the unrefined. I can deal with that. Why don't they just say that though?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

M&S'ed with HTN Lotion & Oil


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @growinghealthyhair
> 
> Lately, I've been using Hydratherma Naturals. So,twice a day, I apply Follicle Booster, Protein Leave-In, Growth Lotion & Growth Oil.
> 
> ...



You're gonna have me broke  lol.  

Hey, how do you do the mentions?


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Mar 4, 2011)

What kinds of results do you get when you use castor oil to oil rinse and/or hot oil treatment?


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



chayilproverbs31 said:


> What kinds of results do you get when you use castor oil to oil rinse and/or hot oil treatment?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF



chayilproverbs31  As a hot-oil..I do add a little jojoba to thin it out a bit (because its a thick oil) rinse with hot water/warm before I'm done/co-wash..Extremely soft hair with-out the greasy look/feel...If I co-wash after/do a lite conditioner treatment/5min..If I shampoo after/do a Dc treatment 40min...(the same results)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Living out of a suitcase for a few weeks makes short list of hair care products. Oil rinses with sunflower oil from grocery store. Using castor oil from local pharmacy to oil scalp and seal lends. I packed Giovanndi SAS conditioner and picked up a Tigi Moisture Maniac conditioner. I also have a ball of black soap to clarify. I alternate co-washes with oil rinses and hair is detangled, smooth and surviving New York City winds. I might sneak a trip to kalustyan


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> You're gonna have me broke  lol.
> 
> *Hey, how do you do the mentions?*


 
growinghealthyhair

You type "@" and then the person's screen name.  You hafta' spell it  correctly or it won't go in.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair

Did this work????

SN: How do you like the HN follicle booster?? I'm considering it...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> Did this work????
> 
> SN: *How do you like the HN follicle booster?? I'm considering it...*


 
@growinghealthyhair

Yep.  You Got It! Worked perfectly.

Personally, I love it. It smells good and it works great. These products have really been working famously for me.

I've put errthang else aside and using this line strictly for my Daily Moisturizers.

I said I would keep using these products faithfully until June and the re-assess. But so far, I am loving them.

For my DC Treatment tomorrow, I'm going to Steam and Mix the Protein DC'er with the Moisturizing DC'er. First time trying this out with these DC'ers.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a hot then oil rinse with grapeseed on Friday followed by a cowash. Will be doing the hot & oil rinse, followed by a tea rinse, then cowash today. Again I used grapeseed oil. I will most likely finish my grapeseed oil this weekend so I will move on to my Sweet Almond Oil. 

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's elixir on Thursday night.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Still using HTN as seal, using ceramides mixes as prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a Warm Water Oil Rinse this morning with Safflower Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Finished Up a Hairveda Cocosta Oil.  _*Won't replace this one* _ 

Love the smell and the Oil, but really trying to minimize my Oil Stash.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been slacking lately. did an oil rinse today with grapeseed oil before my dc.


----------



## grow (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

ladies, i am so excited about an oil i just made!

well, there's a thread about thinning and shedding that said coffee oil was good to prevent these things from happening, so i made some!

then, since i've always loved garlic oil, onion juice and hot pepper (cayenne) oil,  i got a large jar and filled it with coffee beans, cinnamon (they said that was good too and the dominican conditioners always use it as an ingredient), red hot peppers, a sliced up onion, and a head of garlic!

i covered it in evoo and put it in hot water to "cook" for about 8 hrs.

when it was done, i strained it, then put it in a dark glass container to which i added essential oils. (rosemary, lavender, cedarwood, thyme, sandalwood, peppermint)

i love love love it!

now i'm just trying to figure out a way to make it more of a "pomade" for easier application.

by chance, i found that when i throw evoo and melted coconut oil into a plastic container, i end up with a spreadable pomade of both! 

this cuts down on the dripping usually associated with using oils and i can slather more on.

but when i tried to mix the coconut oil with my latest homemade oil, it remained drippy...which could also be because of the liquids from the eo's. but if i throw it in the fridge, it does get solid until i take it out, whereas the evoo/coconut oil batch i indirectly turned into a pomade, can sit at room temperature and remains the consistency of soft ice cream.

any tips on how to thicken up this new batch that's got the eo's in it?
i'd love to spread that on my scalp every day without having to go back and forth from the kitchen, lol!

thanks and hhj ladies!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow That mixture sounds amazing and POTENT!

I'm sure Lita choctaw Ltown can possibly tell you how to make a pomade out of your mixture.  

I was thinking Emulsfying Wax or maybe Shea Butter would give you the base you need (But Chile....I ain't no Mixtress)

But those Ladies are all good at creating things.

But I gotta give it to you --- that right there sounds GOOD.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiling right now with HTN.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Elixir. I'm so proud of how consistent I have been with it. I have been doing it 3x/week since January. I think I've only missed 1 or 2 days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Elixir. *I'm so proud of how consistent I have been with it. I have been doing it 3x/week since January. I think I've only missed 1 or 2 days.*


 
Shay72

Great Job Shay. 

This thread is helping me stay consistent too.  I have found new ways & a new appreciation for Oils.  

I really like doing a warm water Oil rinse.

I still want to keep my Oil stash low and this is helping me use them up.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Great Job Shay.
> 
> ...


 
I want to buy more oils but my oil stash has never been huge. I plan to replace grapeseed and now I'm also interested in hemp seed,rice bran, sunflower, and safflower oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> I want to buy more oils but my oil stash has never been huge. I plan to replace grapeseed and now I'm also interested in *hemp seed,rice bran, sunflower, and safflower oils.*


 
Hempseed is Excellent. Safflower is good too.

I'd like to try Rice Bran and maybe Walnut Oil as well.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> grow That mixture sounds amazing and POTENT!
> 
> I'm sure Lita choctaw Ltown can possibly tell you how to make a pomade out of your mixture.
> 
> ...




I never made pomade just oil or spritz but T, you are right Grow will need something to thicken, maybe anthem gum or cornstarch.

I'm prepoo scalp and hair with aloevera/wgo


----------



## Lita (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  You got a GREAT mix going...When I mix things up/make into pomade.I add it to my avocado butter in a separate container ..If you have Shea butter/or or any kind of absorbing butter around/add it to that/it should work out very well...Vegetable wax will work too..

*If you have a pomade sitting around that needs a boost add some of your tonic..
*That way/you have different options of use..(spread it out)



*For my christine gant mixed greens pomade/I added some of my scalp tonic (to the mixed greens)/It has given it a great boost/with smoothing qualities..(No more dripping on cloths) 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiling for tonight with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oil rinsed with grapeseed. I finished it so my next oil rinse will be with Sweet Almond oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> I want to buy more oils but my oil stash has never been huge. I plan to replace grapeseed and now I'm also interested in *hemp seed,rice bran, sunflower, and safflower oils*.



All great oils, Shay72 !!! 

I just ordered 2 of Claudie's Montego Bay oil 

Ingredients: Infusion of herbs with Camellia Seed Oil, Cranberry Seed Oil, Argan Oil, Broccoli Oil, Emu Oil, Sea Buckthorn, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Marula Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Macadamia Oil, Brazil Nut Oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sunday-night-I re-moisturize my hair with Taliah Waajid (detangler) oiled my scalp with Treasured Locks (hair balm) I added my JBCO mix to it/Sealed with Hemp seed/Applied CG pomade on ends contains (Sweet almond oil,Safflower & WGO) my scalp feels refreshed & my hair feels soft..

*Treasured Locks (herbal hair balm) ingredients-rosemary,sage,nettle,oatstraw,burdock root,horsetail,peppermint,lemongrass & lavender flowers in coconut oil,shea butter,olive oil & tea tree...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

thanks ladies for your comments on my homemade oils!

@IDareT'sHair, @Ltown, @Lita, the support is really helpful because i read about all these fabulous oils on the market (and just love it when folks list the ingredients of the products!) but am weary of sending away for products.

when i first joined last year, it was fun getting new stuff in the mail all the time, but now it's a bit tiresome. wherever i can, i want to cut down on that and save my ordering for things like AO products cuz i KNOW i cannot make that type of conditioner. (nor the indigo, nor ayurveda powders, etc...)

i like the ideas you ladies have put forth and have to be careful because whatever i put in there will go on my scalp so i want to give it the healthiest "food" i can find.

that's why i'm hesitant about cornstarch and even the avocado butter has me wondering: what's in avocado butter, besides maybe avocado oil?
(anybody got any ideas why butters are solid?)

i'm afraid the waxes or things like it (the gum) might clog my pores. 

Lita, lucky you to get that treasured locks line! i love them! but they don't even ship to europe, what a pity.
that idea you have to use this tonic in other things has got me to thinking!
yes, this should go in with my conditioners, in ayurvedic pastes, i bet it might even work in tea rinses, too!

thanks ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Sunday-night-I re-moisturize my hair with Taliah Waajid (detangler) oiled my scalp with Treasured Locks (hair balm) I added my JBCO mix to it/Sealed with Hemp seed/Applied CG pomade on ends contains (Sweet almond oil,Safflower & WGO) my scalp feels refreshed & my hair feels soft..
> 
> *Treasured Locks (herbal hair balm) ingredients-rosemary,sage,nettle,oatstraw,burdock root,horsetail,peppermint,lemongrass & lavender flowers in coconut oil,shea butter,olive oil & tea tree...
> 
> ...


 
Lita, you got some great goody I like that treasure lock pomade got to make sure there is no lemon oil. I used komaza conditioner and it irriated my scalp even more. I wonder why lemon oil is so strong, I've used stuff with lemongrass? What in your scalp tonic, I'm still healing from the pimento burns?


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Lita, you got some great goody I like that treasure lock pomade got to make sure there is no lemon oil. I used komaza conditioner and it irriated my scalp even more. I wonder why lemon oil is so strong, I've used stuff with lemongrass? What in your scalp tonic, I'm still healing from the pimento burns?



*Sorry to hear about your scalp burns-Try not to put any-thing harsh on your hair right now-Scalp needs to heal..Use something healing like/little coco butter/little JBCO/very healing & soothing...

Ltown Yes,lemon oil 

..Lemongrass is much better.. *I like lemon oil (very small) amount /like 1 drop..


My Scalp Tonic's-

Scalp tonic-Jojoba oil,Camellia,JBCO,Broccoli,Eo's-lavender,peppermint,ginger & camphor..
Scent a little spearmint....

Pre poo-Mustard,Garlic,Apricot,Black Radish,Broccoli & eo's..

*I have a custom blend on its way from GOW-Nettle,Burdock & Coffee oil....


Happy Hair Growing


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow Avocado butter-some companies use veg wax to add tex/others soy bean oil & veg wax...

*The tonics I use/I add to everything..ex-Dc/Rinse/Paste & Hair Balms...This way I can stretch the product & be consistent at the same time...

*With summer coming (I will downsize my tonics & oils)....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, thank you for mentioning the hair balms to put the homemade tonic in! i totally forgot about that! gotta get it in those others you mentioned too!

that custom blend you have sounds delicious!!!

i've never tried camphor eo before.....i bet it's tingly all over....yum!

Ltown, i'm so sad to hear of your scalp.
Lita's advice is really good because those soothing oils really help.
maybe you can open up some vitamin e capsules to get that pure healing in there, too.
i sure hope it gets better soon. (you are low manip, right? the least to do with the hair and scalp right now, the better)


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Sorry to hear about your scalp burns-Try not to put any-thing harsh on your hair right now-Scalp needs to heal..Use something healing like/little coco butter/little JBCO/very healing & soothing...
> 
> @Ltown Yes,lemon oil
> 
> ...


 
Great tonic and advice! I've used lemon oil before with no problems but the body changes. thanks



grow said:


> @Lita, thank you for mentioning the hair balms to put the homemade tonic in! i totally forgot about that! gotta get it in those others you mentioned too!
> 
> that custom blend you have sounds delicious!!!
> 
> ...


 
Grow, I'm not doing much with the hair but thanks!


----------



## Lita (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow   Yes,the camphor gives a nice tingle all over (only need a small amount) too!





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Ladies......

I was lurking in this thread today at work....I am really liking the Vibe up in this piece and our willingness to help each other out with Oils & Information to help us on our Journeys.

This is a nice place to kick back & post. (Drama-Free)

Anyway, I'm getting ready to seal with HTN Oil and finished my Evening M&S w/HTN Follicle Booster, Lotion, Protein L-I.

I think next wash day I'll do another warm water Oil Rinse w/Safflower Oil or the Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Use HTN to seal today.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i added evoo to my jar of kbb hair mask last night and my hair felt amazing. its been a long time since ive added oil to my conditioners. next im going to add hemp oil to it because im all out of evoo(been using it up by pre pooing with it).
since im out of evoo i will now be pre pooing with coconut oil.

oils i have on hand right now are:
coconut oil
hemp oil
black currant oil
rose hip oil
and a tiny bit of vatika frosting


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey ladies! Still sealing with Coconut Oil everyday on those ends. I also use it along the hair shaft as well.

I use my oil on my hair after I moisturize. So in other words, I'm sealing on "dry" hair. Anybody else does this?


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AvaSpeaks said:


> Hey ladies! Still sealing with Coconut Oil everyday on those ends. I also use it along the hair shaft as well.
> 
> I use my oil on my hair after I moisturize. So in other words, I'm sealing on "dry" hair. Anybody else does this?




yupp I do


----------



## Adonia1987 (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with a mix of argan and EVOO oil.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> All great oils, Shay72 !!!
> 
> I just ordered 2 of Claudie's Montego Bay oil
> 
> Ingredients: Infusion of herbs with Camellia Seed Oil, Cranberry Seed Oil, Argan Oil, Broccoli Oil, Emu Oil, Sea Buckthorn, Meadowfoam Seed Oil, Marula Oil, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Macadamia Oil, Brazil Nut Oil


Sound good, why is her site or products not listed.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I bought some Wild Growth Oil, it smells like that old school "dog mane" stuff people used to put in their hair. But it's very light and bearable so I am alternating applying it with the sulfur oil.


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  Forgot to mention..Been adding Emu to my oils & pomades/it gives it a perfect kick...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

that's great news, Lita!

thanks, i think the emu can help thicken my homemades too.....i need to replenish my stock of it and when i do, i'm gonna try some of that camphor, too!


----------



## Lita (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  Keep us posted....




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Funny you guys should mention emu oil,as I was just in whole foods on Sunday looking for it. The associate said they don't carry it. I asked was there a specific reason why,and she went off into this long spiel about it being derived from an animal and...
Anyhoo,
 Also,that argan oil from camdengrey is definitely refined. I had a few drops of of the unrefined stuff,so I did a test on two different parts of hair. Like I already knew,the unrefined outperformed the refined on my hair. The refined is definitely not bad,but I won't be repurchasing after it is used up. It still makes my hair feel silky and soft,just not as much so as with the unrefined stuff. I still have big plans for the refined argan though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> Also,that argan oil from camdengrey is definitely refined. I had a few drops of of the unrefined stuff,so I did a test on two different parts of hair.* Like I already knew,the unrefined outperformed the refined on my hair. The refined is definitely not bad,but I won't be repurchasing after it is used up. It still makes my hair feel silky and soft,just not as much so as with the unrefined stuff.* I still have big plans for the refined argan though!


 
@JerriBlank

I felt the same way. Definitely different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Speaking of Emu Oil:  The Hydratherma Naturals Oil has Emu in it.  I forget where it is listed on the ingredients tho'.  And I think the Hair Lotion does too.

Early in my HHJ I had a bottle of Pure Emu.  I think I paid about $25.00 for 2 ounces I think.  It mighta' been 4 ounces maybe.

Just finished my HTN Regimen for the evening.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, oh yes ma'am.
I opened the bottle,and the smell hit me full on. Definitely not the nuttier scent that the other stuff has. Like you said though,the performance I still good. I'm not mad that i tried it. At least now we know,right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair, oh yes ma'am.
> *I opened the bottle,and the smell hit me full on. Definitely not the nuttier scent that the other stuff has. Like you said though,the performance I still good.* I'm not mad that i tried it. At least now we know,right?


 
JerriBlank

Where were you getting yours from?


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled the scalp and hair with vatika frosting!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> *Oiled the scalp and hair with vatika frosting!*


 
@Ltown

That Sounds really, really good Ltown  

I love that Stuff.  It should help to soothe your Scalp too.  (hopefully).


----------



## Ltown (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> That Sounds really, really good Ltown
> 
> I love that Stuff. It should help to soothe your Scalp too. (hopefully).


 

It does feel good they need to put that stuff in bottle it melts so fast and for me it's hopeless to apply. I'm almost done but I may get some from the hv sale. I got that one from the grab bag.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> *It does feel good* they need to put that stuff in bottle it melts so fast and for me it's hopeless to apply. I'm almost done but I may get some from the hv sale. I got that one from the grab bag.


 
I like to use it after a Fresh Relaxer.  It feels sooooooo good.  If it's 50% off I may buy another Jar too.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i ordered some pure argan oil and some sunflower oil. im excited about these


----------



## FabuLocks (Mar 8, 2011)

prettyhair73 said:


> I bought some Wild Growth Oil, it smells like that old school "dog mane" stuff people used to put in their hair. But it's very light and bearable so I am alternating applying it with the sulfur oil.




I've used wild growth hair oil for many years. It does a good job with growing the hair!


**Covered Jewel**


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have been sooo delinquent in posting in this thread! But last night I oiled my scalp with my mix of CO, JBCO, VIT E, & peppermint oil! Going to do an HOT with coconut oil before I wash my hair on Friday!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I have been sooo delinquent in posting in this thread!* But last night I oiled my scalp with my mix of CO, JBCO, VIT E, & peppermint oil! Going to do an HOT with coconut oil before I wash my hair on Friday!


 
beautyaddict1913

Hmp.

You have been very deliquent!

Glad you're back.  Keep up on your HOTs and your Oil Regi.

Hi Girl.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, I searched Amazon.com,and came across Watt's beauty. They had great reviews so i tried,and subsequently fell in love with them. Their prices have went up about a dollar since I last purchased from them,which is no biggie to me since they have good deals,imo. Their oil is the same quality as Josie Maran, if not better, and waayyy cheaper. I'm going back to them.
How much did you pay for argan from hennasooq?


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm going to mix a buttload of this argan oil into my vatika oil and oil my scalp and hair all the way up. I absolutely hate putting in my own braids,and halfway through I'm always asking myself why I do this.
Now there is a big arse patch of undone hair in the middle of my head. Thank goodness for my berets! I need to finish this up tonight though. So I'll finish braiding,then oil my hair and scalp with that mix. I'll rinse it out in the morning with  some herbal essences. Some new one that I got from Target. I'll add some Oyin dew to my braid spray and seal with argan oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I searched Amazon.com,and came across Watt's beauty. They had great reviews so i tried,and subsequently fell in love with them. Their prices have went up about a dollar since I last purchased from them,which is no biggie to me since they have good deals,imo. Their oil is the same quality as Josie Maran, if not better, and waayyy cheaper. I'm going back to them.
> *How much did you pay for argan from hennasooq?*


 
@JerriBlank

About 30 Bucks for 4 ounces


----------



## janda (Mar 8, 2011)

I haven't been posting regularly but I am sealing with WGO every night and either EVCO or JBCO in the morning.
JerriBlank I'm going look up that Argan oil. I'm going broke trying to keep up with my Josie Maran addiction.  I can't be without it.


----------



## againstallodds (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I purchased grapeseed oil this week. It's such light oil. I can't wait to try this out as a HOT!


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

On 3/6/11- I took out my braids/oiled scalp/re-moisturizes hair/sealed with hemp-seed/applied christine gant pomade on ends..

*Last-night -3/8/11-I took out my braids/comb & finger combed hair/re-moisturize/sealed with rice bran & sesame seed oil....I LOST 14 HAIRS TOTAL...Not bad/for 3 days..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just oiled up with some JBCO. I'm gonna leave this for a while and wash later.


----------



## Priss Pot (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @JerriBlank
> 
> About 30 Bucks for 4 ounces



Whoa!  From www.OilsByNature.com I got 16oz for like around $35.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Priss Pot said:


> Whoa!  From www.OilsByNature.com I got 16oz for like around $35.



Wow they have some good deals on this site. 

Has anybody ever tried black cumin seed oil? Sounds


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did an over night HOT with coconut oil, then rinsed with WEN fig cleansing conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> Has anybody ever tried *black cumin seed oil? *Sounds


 
LuvlyRain3

I think Lita and/or choctaw Might Use this One.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Moisturize and Seal with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> Wow they have some good deals on this site.
> 
> Has anybody ever tried black cumin seed oil? Sounds



LuvlyRain3 I have used it before/leaves your hair soft but,didn't detangle..The tex reminds me of sesame seed oil..(Sesame seed) detangles...That is why I keep sesame in my rotation..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 9, 2011)

Lita I always wanted to try sesame seed oil but I'm allergic


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just oiled my edges with JBCO & EMU mix..Feels so nice & smooth...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



LuvlyRain3 said:


> Lita I always wanted to try sesame seed oil but I'm allergic



LuvlyRain3 

 What a bummer,sorry to hear that...But,you can still use the Black Cumin Seed oil...Keep us posted..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey ladies!  I've been so busy.  I miss u guys!

Doing an overnight DC with AOWC mixed with castor oil


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been so busy. I miss u guys!
> 
> Doing an overnight DC with AOWC mixed with castor oil


 

Hello


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Steamed with sweet almond oil last night. Then did an overnight dc with Komaza's Intense Moisture Therapy. I'm about to go wash it out now. I will seal my ends with Moku serum.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



baglady215 said:


> Hey ladies! I've been so busy. I miss u guys!
> 
> Doing an overnight DC with AOWC mixed with castor oil


 
baglady215

Glad you're back BagLady!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just finished up my HTN Moisturize & Seal.

Will do an Oil Rinse tomorrow (wash day) with either Safflower or Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides.  Both of these are almost finished.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been applying my coconut oil to the ends and I bought some Wild Growth Hair Oil and I have my own mix of grapeseed, EVOO, castor and coconut. I alternate applying it to my hair with the coconut or use them together.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am going to oil my hair with sweet almond oil, put on a plastic cap for a hour, rinse,then follow with a cowash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a nice HOT the other day with Safflower Oil.


----------



## grow (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

ladies, what do you think about the difference with oils that are "cold-pressed" as opposed to oils that aren't?

...just interested in knowing if it really makes a difference for our hair or not.

thanks ladies!

hhj!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

^^ Good question...I'd like to know, as well...


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just ordered some Walnut, Emu,and Argan oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pulled out the Mastex Heat Cap.  Doing a Safflower Oil HOT under my Mastex.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I want to steam tonight but I am so sleepy...long day, I'm just gonna braid it and oil it and steam tomorrow! Smooches!!


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lat night-Pree poo with Camellia,Jojoba on length/On scalp pepper oil mix/KeraCare sulfate free poo,wash/Dc/Rinsed (Mizani renew strength capsule fiber repair on 1 side)/other side Nioxin #8 rinse/Sealed with Sunflower oil/Christe gant pomade on ends...

*Dc on 1 side with Deity deep conditioner (jar) rinsed with Mizani strength caps/roots & ends-2 hairs came out..*Results smooth hair,NO TANGLES....

*Dc on other side with RedKen real control (jar) rinsed with Nioxin #8 on roots & ends 2 hairs came out....Results silky smooth hair with body,NO TANGLES..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I just ordered some Walnut, Emu,and Argan oils.



Brownie, are you going to mix the walnut with anything? I have mine mixed with other oils but never paid attention to smells and thickness so I don't have any left to really get idea of smell or thickness of  any of my oils because I just quickly mixed them together to get the benefits of ceramides.

TIA


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Brownie, are you going to mix the walnut with anything? I have mine mixed with other oils but never paid attention to smells and thickness so I don't have any left to really get idea of smell or thickness of  any of my oils because I just quickly mixed them together to get the benefits of ceramides.
> 
> TIA



Ltown Walnut oil smell is very lite (soft nut scent) you have to put it right to your nose/thats how lite the smell is/For texture/smooth serum & a cross between hemp seed & sunflower/Not to lite,Not to heavy..Just right....

*I hope you dont mind the hijack

 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Ltown Walnut oil smell is very lite (soft nut scent) you have to put it right to your nose/thats how lite the smell is/For texture/smooth serum & a cross between hemp seed & sunflower/Not to lite,Not to heavy..Just right....
> 
> *I hope you dont mind the hijack
> 
> ...


No problem  Lita i regret mixing them all because I want to narrow down my oils, it been good experience and I'm getting the benefits but I don't need all them oils.  I still have alot of this mix still to use up.


----------



## Lita (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> No problem  Lita i regret mixing them all because I want to narrow down my oils, it been good experience and I'm getting the benefits but I don't need all them oils.  I still have alot of this mix still to use up.



Ltown 

 I'm narrowing down too...Just going to keep oils I use for sealing & pre pooing...It been really fun finding out how & what different oils do...

*It helps when your looking at the ingredient list/back of products 




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I agree @Lita

My plan is to use up alot of Misc. Oils. I'll keep a few on hand but won't overdo it (again). 

I will pick up some Grapeseed Oil after I use up most of what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my HTN Regi and Sealed with HTN Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled with amla last night and slept with a plastic cap, rinsed this morning, did a tea rinse, and followed up with a cowash.


----------



## chayilproverbs31 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oiled scalp & hair w/ castor oil last night will rinse today 


Sent from my iPhone4 using LHCF


----------



## chebaby (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

last night i slathered my hair in coconut oil and htn oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Brownie, are you going to mix the walnut with anything? I have mine mixed with other oils but never paid attention to smells and thickness so I don't have any left to really get idea of smell or thickness of  any of my oils because I just quickly mixed them together to get the benefits of ceramides.
> 
> TIA





Lita said:


> @Ltown Walnut oil smell is very lite (soft nut scent) you have to put it right to your nose/thats how lite the smell is/For texture/smooth serum & a cross between hemp seed & sunflower/Not to lite,Not to heavy..Just right....
> 
> *I hope you dont mind the hijack
> 
> ...



Ltown - I'll do what I usually do...I'll mix some of it but first I'll try it on its own, see how it does solo.  

Lita - Thanks for the info! And, please, always hijack.  You have the best information. Always appreciated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I was just sharing w/ @Brownie518 how much I am enjoying doing these HOTs and Warm Water Oil Rinses.

My hair is incredibly shiny and I'm using up alot of oils that were just collecting 'dust'. It's been a good ride.

We started early (like January) and we've all been pretty consistent with it. 

I even think my Ends have also improved from "Sealing".

This is a Great Thread _*cough cough*_ I mean It has really helped My Hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> I was just sharing w/ @Brownie518 how much I am enjoying doing these HOTs and Warm Water Oil Rinses.
> 
> My hair is incredibly shiny and I'm using up alot of oils that were just collecting 'dust'.  It's been a good ride.
> 
> ...



It IS a great thread, T!!  I think a lot of us are benefiting from using the oils in different ways and from all the great info being shared here. I know its definitely helping my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> It IS a great thread, T!!  I think a lot of us are benefiting from using the oils in different ways and from all the great info being shared here. *I know its definitely helping my hair*.


 
Brownie518

Girl Me Too! 

My hair isn't nearly as 'dry' this Winter.  It was a good move for the Winter.  

And I am seeing results.

I'm using up oils.  And getting my Ceramide Fix w/some of the Oils.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl Me Too!
> 
> ...



 Same here. My hair and scalp are definitely better this winter. None of the normal winter dryness issues. My scalp especially.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I agree. Using oils had tremendously changed my hair. I didn't realize it until I compared my pictures.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> *I agree. Using oils had tremendously changed my hair. I didn't realize it until I compared my pictures.*


 
That's Great News growinghealthyhair

I think I bought them but didn't pull them out because I really didn't know what to do with them. 

I didn't want to Mix them in my Conditioners (which is ok...I just never do it) 

but....using them for Hot Oil Treatments and Warm Water Oil Rinses and Sealing and other things have been a Big Bonus for My Hair this Winter. 

I feel My Moisture Levels are better and like I said, not as 'dry'.  And it is Naturally more Shiny -- not a "Greasy/Oily" Shine, but a Natural Shine.

Glad you're seeing Positive Results too Girl.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisture is so important for black hair. Natural oils are the secret potion we have been missing out on for years. Coconut is my fave and I use it every single day no matter what. I really see a difference, especially in the ends. I haven't seen any split ends since last year!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



prettyhair73 said:


> Moisture is so important for black hair. Natural oils are the secret potion we have been missing out on for years. *Coconut is my fave and I use it every single day no matter what. I really see a difference, especially in the ends. I haven't seen any split ends since last year!*


 
prettyhair73

That's Great!  Yeah, Coconut Oil is really good. 

Coconut
Olive
Avacado

Are the only 3 oils that have the ability to penetrate the Hair Shaft.  So, that's really good news & great results.

Hmp.  Maybe I'll do a HOT w/Coconut Oil next wash day.


----------



## Adonia1987 (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Today was my wash day. I did Chicoro's AVJ prepoo and DC with OH HH. I used this conditioner when I was transitioning and it was a staple of mine. A friend of mine gifted the HH and BSP for my bday. I loveee it! Why did I ever stop using it? lol

I rubbed my hair with EVOO and its airdrying now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



lolita1987 said:


> Today was my wash day. I did Chicoro's AVJ prepoo and DC with OH HH. I used this conditioner when I was transitioning and it was a staple of mine. *A friend of mine gifted the HH and BSP for my bday. I loveee it! Why did I ever stop using it? lol*
> 
> I rubbed my hair with EVOO and its airdrying now.


 

@lolita1987

Nice Friend  &  Great Gift 

Happy B-Day!

I love the Honey Hemp too.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair

Yes. My hair has benefited greatly.  Thats the only thing I can think of.  This is mostly what I do. I use oil in some for or fashion!  Just so many uses!!  Just went down to Whole Foods picked up a few things there!


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a bit of search and destroy on about a quarter of my hair. I am very pleased that I had only one or two splits. Mostly I had a few single strands knots. The condition of my hair has benefited tremendously since joining LHCF.
Before rebraiding I dampened my hair, applied Qhemet's AOHC and then sealed with apricot kernel oil. This stuff smells so good and is very light... a nice change from coconut oil which I love to death. lol I can see this oil would be great to use to keep pressed hair conditioned without weighing it down.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair
Oil rinsing has made a difference in the defining of your curls. I noticed that with my hair also .


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

washed my hair and deep conditioned with organics hair mayonnaise my hair is still damp in box braids so im about to seal with my growth oil and start getting ready for church


----------



## choctaw (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> LuvlyRain3
> 
> I think Lita and/or choctaw Might Use this One.



I have not used this oil ... yet ...


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> growinghealthyhair
> Oil rinsing has made a difference in the defining of your curls. I noticed that with my hair also .





Shay72 

I agree. I couldn't believe it at first.  I guess it's because my hair has NEVER been this healthy or moisturized.  I didn't even think my hair had any curl to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Yes. My hair has benefited greatly. Thats the only thing I can think of. This is mostly what I do. I use oil in some for or fashion! Just so many uses!! Just went down to Whole Foods picked up a few things there!*


 
growinghealthyhair

Nice Comparison Shots!  I can definitely tell.  Looks Amazing  Okay what did you pick up at WF?



Shay72 said:


> @growinghealthyhair
> *Oil rinsing has made a difference in the defining of your curls. I noticed that with my hair also *.


 
Shay72

Shay, again, Your Avi is Blingin'.  Them Afro Puffs are on "Shine"



growinghealthyhair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> *I agree. I couldn't believe it at first. I guess it's because my hair has NEVER been this healthy or moisturized. I didn't even think my hair had any curl to it*.


 
Very Good Shots!  Great Before & After Shots


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> Shay72
> 
> I agree. I couldn't believe it at first.  I guess it's because my hair has NEVER been this healthy or moisturized.  I didn't even think my hair had any curl to it.



growinghealthyhair Love the before & after..Great Progress 

..Your curls look so defined..Love it!



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

To OP-Thanks for starting this Thread 



*This winter is the first time in a while that I did not have dry,flaky & itchy scalp & I notice the improvement in the health of my hair..HUGE IMPROVEMENT 

 my ends even look better..

*Today I re-moisturize my hair BF/finger comb/applied oil to scalp TL/sealed with rice bran,sesame seed/christine gant pomade on ends...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice Comparison Shots!  I can definitely tell.  Looks Amazing *Okay what did you pick up at WF*?



IDareT'sHair

This is my first time EVER going into wholefoods, I've been wanting too for so long and finally got around to it. I didn't buy much because I wasn't sure of what all they had and didn't want to just get wreckless and let my addiction take over lol.  I did purcahse:

The big jug of Aloe Vera Juice
Aloe Vera Gel 

(My hair Loves Aloe)

JoJoba Oil

Whey Protein

Avocados (I've been making these awesome smoothies)

Peppermint Oil 

Neem Oil

Flax Seed Oil

Raw Honey 

And hmmm I think that's it??  There's so much more that i wanted!!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> growinghealthyhair Love the before & after..Great Progress
> 
> ..Your curls look so defined..Love it!
> 
> ...




Lita 

Thanks so much 

I was here before lurking and didn't really take heed to any of the advice here like I should have , but now I"m actually taking the advice and it's working for me!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita 

And Thank You for all your assistance and answering all our questions.  

You have been a big Help and a Huge Support to make this Thread Successful.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Thats what I'm so amazed by. MY ENDS.  I've NEVER had nice looking ends unfortunately. Now they're gorgeous.  I'm so ready to take down my PS and REALLY get to my hair!!  I have a Dermatologist appointment in April regarding my nape area. It just stays so dry. Nothing i can do stops that, which is why (I think) i'm not retaining any growth there at all. You'd think i shaved :-(


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair

You will be able to Nurse your Nape back to health too.  Just be patient.  Look at the amazing progress you've already made by a few simple steps.

You will turn that around too.  Maybe a little JBCO?  Have you tried that?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair

Yep! I use JBCO as well. And it just stays so so short. Sometimes it looks like it grows but then I'll notice its back short again.  SO I assume it's breaking off :-( Been using a satin shower cap instead , (because maybe it's also the friction of my scarf)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed today with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil. Will rinse in about 30 minutes. I think the oil rinsing is helping with my perimeter. I've thought it was 4B what I'm finding is it is    4A too and slowing and surely is starting to show itself.


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> And Thank You for all your assistance and answering all our questions.
> 
> You have been a big Help and a Huge Support to make this Thread Successful.



Awwwww...THANK YOU!

*I'm glad to be a part of it..We are all learning from each other...Trail & error/but,its worth while......I love how friendly the  environment is here........



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Yep! I use JBCO as well. And it just stays so so short. Sometimes it looks like it grows but then I'll notice its back short again.  SO I assume it's breaking off :-( Been using a satin shower cap instead , (because maybe it's also the friction of my scarf)



growinghealthyhair  I agree with IDareT'sHair JBCO is really good/for extra you can add peppermint,camphor & emu to it..See if that works.....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Awwwww...THANK YOU!*
> 
> **I'm glad to be a part of it..We are all learning from each other...Trail & error/but,its worth while......I love how friendly the environment is here........*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Everybody's Participation has been a Huge Help.  And the Results for everyone has been amazing.  

I'm thinking about what I'll use next wash day. 

Maybe try to use up my Safflower Oil.


----------



## grow (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i just did my second henna yesterday (a gloss), got the indigo on now and when i finish, i plan to oil rinse with mustard oil!

i already dc'ed overnight last night after the henna, so i don't want to dc again today.

i chose mustard because y'all got me hooked on it now!

that stuff is amazing! it really softens more than i ever knew it could do!

i might throw some sesame in with it for the detangling purposes....

has anyone tried washing thier hair in just oil?

hhj ladies!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Running late as usual but Saturday I did an HOT with coconut oil and safflower. Yesterday, my hair was still braided so I spritzed with Taliah Wajiid PMB and sealed with safflower oil....Trying to use up my coocnut oil, I will stick to HV Vatika frosting, and I will be re-purchasing safflower oil...its one of my hair loves!


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

This is one of my favorite threads of all time...

tis all


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

janda,I was looking for alternatives to Josie Maran after my first purchase.
Just way too high! I hope you find something soon!

I'm going to see about these ceramide rich oils,and try some walnut oil next. I am soooooo tempted to oil rinse with these braids,but I just know they'll slip out and i will be pissed! I'm going to oil them up tonight though. I'm not sure with what yet. My ends love oils!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Decided to do my Hair Tonight.  No reason, just wanted to.  

Right now, I'm doing a HOT with Ceramide packed Safflower Oil.  Will Cowash in a few.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled hair (mainly ends) with Sally's Argan oil


----------



## chebaby (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i need to pick me up some sweet almond oil, more evoo since im oil and some avocado oil. i havent used avocado oil in more than a year so i cant even remember if i liked it. i remember it was a tad bit heavy. i was using it in my pre poo treatments.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Ltown - I'll do what I usually do...I'll mix some of it but first I'll try it on its own, see how it does solo.
> 
> Brownie, I still have walnut left and a little of all the oils common mistake for a PJ don't know what she got.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Brownie518 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ltown - I'll do what I usually do...I'll mix some of it but first I'll try it on its own, see how it does solo.
> ...


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Yesterday pre poo my bang with Brahmi oil 4hrs/wash bang BF cotton poo/Dc bang pistachio con 1hr/put nioxin#8 on roots before rinse/on roots applied sesame seed & sealed length canola oil....silky full bang..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

yes, that sesame seed oil is the business!!!

i'm so glad i read about it on here, because i'd never really considered it before....just like with the mustard seed oil.

and i can get them both locally and inexpensively at the indian stores! what a blessing!

well, last night's oil rinses, cw'es, and oil washes got my indigo out very very well.

i bagged overnight and had damp hair this morning and unlike most mornings when it would dry to be crispy, it dried soft and supple.

AMAZING given the fact that i did a henna and an indigo! i've heard so many complain of the dryness, i expected it to be crispy, like usual, so i'm very relieved to find how well these oils work.

the more i implement them into my entire haircare system, the better my hair feels!

hhj ladies and thanks again for all the helpful advice!


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

grow  Yes,I love Sesame seed oil on the roots & length..But,mostly applied to my roots (excellent at providing scalp health) also,has great detangleing abilities...(HELPS WITH SHEDDING)

*The + side I can find it locally too 

 


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, thanks!

it's good for shedding, too?!

there's yet another tidbit i didn't get the first time! (i only got the part about it helping detangle and given the chunkiness of henna/indigo, knew i needed detangling assistance)

so now i have yet another good reason to keep it in the rotation!

why didn't i get that before....hmmm....it's like my brain can only abosrb a certain amount of new information at a time.

thank goodness we repeat things ladies because all this new information takes a while to sink in!

oh, and a few pages back, i gotta also congratulate and thank op for putting up pics of  natural hair pre oil rinsing and after 1 month of oil rinsing!!!

those pics speak thousands of words! .....and yes, her curl definition, especially on the ends, became much more pronounced!

beautiful results!!!!

(has me wondering....now exactly how many oil rinses was she doing a week?)

hhj ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have sweet almond oil in with a plastic cap on. Will rinse and follow up with a cowash.


----------



## grow (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i was reading in a thread where someone said oil is protein.

have you ladies ever heard that?

t.i.a.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> i was reading in a thread where someone said oil is protein.
> 
> have you ladies ever heard that?
> 
> t.i.a.


 
Grow that was a big topic in ceramides thread. Oil is not a protein but nuts are protein in their original shape so some make mistaken that for oils being protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Next Wash Day, I'll pull out either EVCO or EVOO and my Mastex Heat Cap.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey yall, havent checked in for a while, and I wanted to update since I tweaked my regimen a bit and added new products.  This evening I did a clarifying ACV/water rinse, and this was my first time doing that EVER.  My hair loved it!  Hair felt so clean and my curls were more defined, without applying shampoo!  (Usually I apply diluted shampoo to my scalp and hair, but this time only applied to scalp to cleanse away all the oil/sulfur).

Followed up the ACV rinse with Roux Porosity Control (gr8 results), Nexxus Phyto Organics Babassu Mud Hair Revitalizing Trtmnt (protein), Shea Moisture Deep Trtmnt Mask (moisture), then left in a cheapie--White Rain Cuke/Melon Cond.  This was my first time leaving in a conditioner and not rinsing it out...and I like the results! (I got the cue to try this from CelinaStarr, who is my hair inspiration)!  I was going to do an oil rinse after the left in cheapie cond, but I like to add my oils after my leave-in creams so the creams can penetrate first, and the oils are to seal them in.

I applied my MTG oil mix to my scalp, as well as Megatek, and massaged in.  Then, applied hemp seed, Shikakai, Amla, and Hot 6 oils to hair after leave-in creams were in (yep, all of em, cuz my hair loves oil).  Combed thru (very little hair shed/lost in detangling), gelled back into wet bun, and thas it.  This will be my regimen weekly for everything except the Roux.  I will do Roux every other week to once a month, and alternate doing oil rinses every other week.  

So far I've been using grape seed, hemp seed, Hot 6 Oil, and ayurvedic oils...but I'm waiting on an order of sweet almond, avocado, jojoba, and safflower oils.    The PJ is surely creeping back up after being suppressed forcefully for the past 4 years!  I was doing good...[sigh]


----------



## Lita (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a overnight pre poo with Brahmi oil.....On Entire Scalp (Hair)....On ends JBCO & Wheat germ oil..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Monday morning I oiled my scalp with my vatika/omega 3,6,&9/ argan oil blend. I meant to wash it out that night,but ended up sleeping in it and rinsing it out the next morning. I co washed with Oyin honey hemp condish. My hair felt good,so I didn't use a moisturizer until later that night. I'm taking these durn three quarters head full of braids down too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Jewell said:


> *The PJ is surely creeping back up after being suppressed forcefully for the past 4 years! I was doing good...*[sigh]


 
Jewell

Glad you're back.  Thanks for posting.

Keep the PJ-ism at bay.


----------



## cherry.a (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I washed my hair with WEN tea tree oil, air dried then moisturized my hair and scalp with Pantene oil cream and sealed with JBCO.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i want to start oiling my hair lightly like 2-3 times a week. probably with coconut oil. but i dont know if thatll weigh my hair down and mess up my braid out. ill try tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> Monday morning I oiled my scalp with my vatika/*omega 3,6,&9*/ argan oil blend. I meant to wash it out that night,but ended up sleeping in it and rinsing it out the next morning. I co washed with Oyin honey hemp condish. My hair felt good,so I didn't use a moisturizer until later that night. I'm taking these durn three quarters head full of braids down too.


 
JerriBlank

I had this Oil before and I absolutely Loved it.  It was an Essential Fatty Acids Oil (Omega 3,6,9) I got from Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, I mix that oil in everything!!! I got mine from whole foods. What ingredients were in yours if you remember?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I mix that oil in everything!!! I got mine from whole foods. *What ingredients were in yours if you remember?*


 
JerriBlank

I don't.erplexed (at bolded)  But it's prolly still on the Mountain Rose Herbs website.  I think Olive Oil was the base in it tho'.  I loved it.

Glad to know you can pick it up at Whole Foods.  Once I determine what I'm keeping (as far as Oils) I may pick this one up again.  

I can tell when I love something, I use it up fast.  Like my Grape Seed, Avacado and Hemp Seed oils (which I've never replaced)


----------



## Meritamen (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm doing an overnight pre-shampoo treatment with my medicated scalp oil. I put some of the Cholesterol that you can get from Sally's mixed with some coconut oil on my hair. Will wash it out tomorrow morning and oil my scalp with either the Qhemet Amla Pomade or the Heavy Cream.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

About to oil my hair with sweet almond oil then steam with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> *About to oil my hair with sweet almond oil then steam with it.*


 
Shay72

Hey Shay, how are you doing this?  Are you doing it on dry hair OR are you doing it on freshly co-washed hair?  

How are you Steaming in your Oils?


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair, I mix that oil in everything!!! I got mine from whole foods. What ingredients were in yours if you remember?



JerriBlank - do you know what brand that EFA oil mix is, by any chance??? Thanks!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Jewell What does the Roux do for your hair??  Nice regimen!



Jewell said:


> Hey yall, havent checked in for a while, and I wanted to update since I tweaked my regimen a bit and added new products.  This evening I did a clarifying ACV/water rinse, and this was my first time doing that EVER.  My hair loved it!  Hair felt so clean and my curls were more defined, without applying shampoo!  (Usually I apply diluted shampoo to my scalp and hair, but this time only applied to scalp to cleanse away all the oil/sulfur).
> 
> Followed up the ACV rinse with Roux Porosity Control (gr8 results), Nexxus Phyto Organics Babassu Mud Hair Revitalizing Trtmnt (protein), Shea Moisture Deep Trtmnt Mask (moisture), then left in a cheapie--White Rain Cuke/Melon Cond.  This was my first time leaving in a conditioner and not rinsing it out...and I like the results! (I got the cue to try this from CelinaStarr, who is my hair inspiration)!  I was going to do an oil rinse after the left in cheapie cond, but I like to add my oils after my leave-in creams so the creams can penetrate first, and the oils are to seal them in.
> 
> ...


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with evoo oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

After my 14 hr pre poo (plastic cap/hat) with Brahmi on scalp & JBCO,Wheat germ on length/wash Keracare sulfate free poo/Dc with RedKen 1hr/Nioxin #8 con on scalp 2min/Rinsed with BF Pistachio con..Sealed with Argan & Sesame seed oil..Then applied a little Sesame,Brahmi oil on my scalp....

*Nioxin smooth silk.to blow-dry & lite flat ion...I have 2 upcoming events....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been using castor oil to heal the scalp and it's working fast but it's sticky to the hair. I infuse some nettle/horsetail in coconut,evoo and avacodo oil on monday will start using that soon.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hot six oil had been my go to this week. I finally got my sunflower oil and argan oil and I'm going to pre poo with it tomorrow. Might mix it with some evoo.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Brownie518, Olivado Omega Plus.The ingredients are only cold pressed olive,avocado,and flaxseed oils though. You can probably make that. . I know I wouldn't get the measurements right,so I just buy it.


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I so fell off of this  See this is what happens, I see progress and then for some reason, I get ahead of myself and fall off the wagon!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Hey Shay, how are you doing this? Are you doing it on dry hair OR are you doing it on freshly co-washed hair?
> 
> How are you Steaming in your Oils?


 
If I remember I dampen my hair first then apply the oil but this rarely happens so it is on dry hair. I am getting under the huetiful steamer with nothing on my head and just the oil in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Getting Ready to do my evening Hydratherma Regi.  Spritz in Follicle Booster, apply Protein L-I, Lotion and seal everything in with HTN Oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just oiled up with Claudie's Montego Bay Oil  

Last night I did a HOT with my ceramide mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> *I just oiled up with Claudie's Montego Bay Oil*
> 
> Last night I did a HOT with my ceramide mix.


 
@Brownie518

Hi Ms. B!

How's that Montego Bay Oil? Sounds good. 

What all is in that? (If you don't mind me askin'?)


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Hi Ms. B!
> 
> ...



Hey, girlie!!! 

I have it sitting right here:

Camellia seed oil, Cranberry seed oil, Argan oil, Broccoli seed oil, Emu oil, Meadowfoam seed oil, Marula oil, Castor oil, Jojoba oil, Brazil Nut oil, Macadamia Nut oil, Seabuckthorn oil, Burdock root oil, Horsetail, , and Oatstraw..... So glad I got 2!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girlie!!!
> 
> I have it sitting right here:
> 
> *Camellia seed oil, Cranberry seed oil, Argan oil, Broccoli seed oil, Emu oil, Meadowfoam seed oil, Marula oil, Castor oil, Jojoba oil, Brazil Nut oil, Macadamia Nut oil, Seabuckthorn oil, Burdock root oil, Horsetail, , and Oatstraw..... So glad I got 2!!*


 
Brownie518

All That Sounds Delish!

_*note to self:  make a claudie list*_


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @Brownie518, Olivado Omega Plus.The ingredients are only cold pressed olive,avocado,and flaxseed oils though. You can probably make that. . *I know I wouldn't get the measurements right,so I just buy it*.



JerriBlank - thanks! And I feel you on the bolded. 

I found some Vega EFA oil blend that I might get...it has Ingredients:
Organic Hemp Seed Oil, Organic Flax Seed Oil, Antioxident Oil Blend (Organic Green Tea Seed Oil, Pomegranate Seed Oil, Black Cumin Seed Oil, Black Raspberry Seed Oil, Blueberry Seed Oil, Cranberry Seed Oil), Organic Pumpkin Seed Oil, Organic Coconut Oil


----------



## Jewell (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair

Thanks for the props! The Roux makes my hair smooth, easy to detangle, and I also believe it keeps the ph at a normal level (about 4.5), from what I gather on the bottle.  I like to also use it to keep the porosity down.  

My hair is not usually porous, but increased porosity means your hair's cuticles don't lie down, and it easily loses moisture, becomes tangled, may be prone to breakage, and easily matts.  Also, high porosity can lessen shine.  

The Roux just makes my hair smooth and shiny, less tangled, more moisturized (increases the amount of water my hair holds and the amount of moisture retained); the shine is almost as if I put in a cellophane rinse in it.  I like to apply Roux every other week, minimally.  I can tell the difference in moisture retention b/c my hair holds much more water and soaks a towel after applying Roux, whereas normally without applying Roux during a wash, it does not seem as_ saturated_ with water, if that makes sense. 

Really, Roux is made for reducing pH and optimizing results for color, perm, and relaxer applications, but it can be used on virgin/natural hair, and gives great results from what I hear!  It certainly is da truth on mine!   HTH!


----------



## Jewell (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Rec'd my macadamia nut oil yesterday in the mail (so excited).  Moisturized with my Shea Moisture CES, Care Free Curl, leave-in mix (bunch of cheapie conditioners mixed with HS 14-N-1, S-Curl, CFC Gold, and water in a spray bottle), then sealed my hair with Shikakai oil and the macadamia nut oil.  The macadamia nut oil is very light, does not have a scent.

Oh, and since I love grapeseed oil so much, I already have a 2 oz bottle, but the lurking PJ just couldn't help snagging a 500 mL bottle of grapeseed oil yesterday!  The unit price is cheaper than getting the small bottles.  It's for cooking, hence the large bottle, but that is going right on this head as a HOT. lol   ...and I might use a little to sautee' some chicken. Also got some "Nutrioil" soybean oil for cooking, but yall know the kitchentician will be adding some to my hair products!


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Today-Hot oiled my bang with Macadamia & Poppy seed/sulfate free poo wash-out/Dc with Moroccan mask 15min/applied Nioxin#8 con on scalp/Rinsed with BF Pistachio con/TW leave-in....Sealed with Sesame & Argan oil...Full,Fluffy,Soft bang....

*On my entire scalp oiled with Brahmi/on the rest of my hair sealed the ends with Sesame & Argan oil.....

*Macadamia is excellent as a hot oil treatment....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## beana (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oil rinsed with Sweet almond oil yesterday and my flat iron job was so silky, it made my natural hair color look extra rich. I will continue to do this. Its only and extra 2 mins in my routine and the results are major.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> Hey, girlie!!!
> 
> I have it sitting right here:
> 
> Camellia seed oil,* Cranberry seed oil*, Argan oil, Broccoli seed oil, Emu oil,* Meadowfoam seed oil, Marula oil,* Castor oil, Jojoba oil,* Brazil Nut oil, Macadamia Nut oil, Seabuckthorn oil, Burdock root oil, Horsetail, , and Oatstraw*..... So glad I got 2!!





Brownie518

How do you ladies know which oils are ok to use in our hair? Some of these oils I would've never thought to use!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair

That's a pre-mixed hair Oil from Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. She has several Oils, including the Scalp Exlir and the Beautiful Oil (which I have but haven't tried)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening HOT HEADS!  

Tonight, I did a Warm Water Oil Rinse with Burdock Root Oil w/Ceramides. I am under my Steamer now DC'ing.

I will finish up with a Little Argan under the dryer and then M&S with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> How do you ladies know which oils are ok to use in our hair? Some of these oils I would've never thought to use!!



growinghealthyhair - I thought the same way, until I started looking at threads like this. Lita and other ladies have mentioned some of these oils and others I have read about on sites like New Directions, Oils by Nature, etc. Others I just google. 
I can already tell that I am going to loooove this Claudie's Montego Bay oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just oiled my hair with some of Claudie's Montego Bay oil...just sitting around with it in a messy bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Yeah @Lita @Ltown @choctaw rosalindb are some of our Resident _Oil Heads_. 

They know Oils well and are very knowledgable and helpful.:notworthy

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Lita (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah @Lita @Ltown @choctaw rosalindb are some of our Resident _Oil Heads_.
> 
> They know Oils well and are very knowledgable and helpful.:notworthy
> 
> Thanks Ladies.



IDareT'sHair



 Your Welcome!  I love sharing & learning at the same time..IT'S A LOT OF FUN...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lita

You've been a Tremendous Help.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Hair Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an HOT/pre=poo with safflower and coconut oil earlier....just massaged my scalp with a mix of jbco/CO/vitamin E oil/peppermint oil and Im steaming with it...feels great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

beautyaddict1913

That sounds really delish Beauty!  Imma hafta' Steam with some Oils soon.  

I might make that part of my Summer Regi (Steaming w/Oils).  I have got to use up these Oils.

I really like that Warm Water Oil Rinsing alot too.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

The castor oil I used made me itch really bad don't know if that is a reaction or detox, since its know for drawing out toxins too but won't use that.  I use oil mix of evoo, cocnut and avacodo instead much better.


----------



## grow (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ltown, sad to hear the castor oil gave the itchies.
maybe it was just that brand?
perhaps you can try dilluting the castor oil with some other lighter oils like sesame or almond.


i've got my homemade onion, garlic, coffee bean, cinnamon, hot pepper, eo's infusion on my head now.

but guess what ladies?

i'm thinking about making an oil infusion (y'all know i love making oils, lol!) with henna!

has anybody ever tried that?

i've been searching it (although this search feature isn't as good as the one they had on here last year, so the info is more difficult to find, in my opinion) and read somewhere that this brand (?) called Vatika is already made with henna in it.

any Vatika uses who can testify as to its effectiveness?

i'm thinking whether it's a brand like that one, or a homemade infusion, it should be good for strengthening the hair roots.
i don't need the coloring effects (i indigo).


thanks for any info y'all can share!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> Ltown, sad to hear the castor oil gave the itchies.
> maybe it was just that brand?
> perhaps you can try dilluting the castor oil with some other lighter oils like sesame or almond.
> 
> ...



grow, it was jbco so it possible.  I'm stick with regular oils that I used before.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i finally got to my hair this weekend. prepooing with grapeseed, sunflower and argan oil right now. this is my first time mixing these ingredients. i get good results with grapeseed oil alone so hopefully i get good results with the mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals this morning.

Will do the same Regi this evening before bed.


----------



## baglady215 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Started oiling my scalp again with my sulfur mix (hemp, castor, vatika, sulfur powder).

Plan to do a HOT at some point this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got into something that didn't agree with my Scalp so I had to do a Quick Cowash. 

I'll do an Warm Water Olive Oil Rinse after I rinse this DC'er out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

M&S with cocasta oil


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will oil my ends either tonight or tomorrow morning. or both


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oh and I'm using One n Only Argan Oil to seal


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tonight I washed & Dc my bang/Sealed with Rice bran & Sesame seed...On the rest of my scalp oiled with Brahmi & re-sealed (my length) with Rice bran & Sesame seed/applied Njoi creations pomade on ends...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Hi Lita!  

Missed You Girl!  Glad You're Back


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hi Lita!
> 
> Missed You Girl!  Glad You're Back



IDareT'sHair



 I missed you guys too!

*I was away on a Religious Retreat with my Sisters...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lita

Glad You're Back!  I hope you had a Blessed Time


----------



## divachyk (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, hope you had a blessed and joyous time. Please drop me a PM when you have a moment (no rush). I would love to hear about the retreat.


----------



## Lita (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair divachyk  Yes,I had a blessed time....We went to a Amish Village & to see a play about Joseph....

*To see in person how the Amish live is breathtaking,Simple but fulfilling..How they appreciate nature & life itself....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I dc'ed yesterday,and before I washed it out, oiled my hair with coconut oil,and let it sit for thirty minutes w/ my foil cap on. I don't know what it's called,but I like it. I didn't think I would like coconut oil on its own like that,but I do. Glad I tried it.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> I dc'ed yesterday,and before I washed it out, oiled my hair with coconut oil,and let it sit for thirty minutes w/ my foil cap on. I don't know what it's called,but I like it. I didn't think I would like coconut oil on its own like that,but I do. Glad I tried it.




JerriBlank - I do that a lot, also. Put the oil on top of the DC.  It works great for me, too!!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

 Brownie518, I've never used coconut oil before,buy my mom bought it and gave it to me. I've never really oiled hair that had dc on it already,but this challenge makes me think of new ways to use oil. I'm very happy I did that!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I stroke it rich with avacodo oil yesterday at TJ max 100% pure oil forr $6.99 and another for $9.99 I had to get them all, it's hard to find it locally. I oil my scalp with (coconut,avacodo,evoo).  My dd has very dried scalp and I have her using the mix too!

Brownie518, have you use the walnut oil yet?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So I am on staycation next week and will probably make a trip to WF. Does anyone know if I can get sunflower, safflower, and hemp seed oil there? I'm not trying to go to a bunch of different places. TIA.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturizing & Sealing with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I stroke it rich with avacodo oil yesterday at TJ max 100% pure oil forr $6.99 and another for $9.99 I had to get them all, it's hard to find it locally. I oil my scalp with (coconut,avacodo,evoo).  My dd has very dried scalp and I have her using the mix too!
> 
> @Brownie518, have you use the walnut oil yet?




Ltown - Hey! Yes, I did a HOT with it the other day and also used it to seal. I love it!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have  been using my new oil mix with the Argan, Emu, Walnut, Hemp and it is really making my hair feel so good. Nice and soft. I put a little on after taking off my scarf.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> So I am on staycation next week and will probably make a trip to WF. Does anyone know if I can get sunflower, safflower, and hemp seed oil there? I'm not trying to go to a bunch of different places. TIA.



Shay72  Yes,WF should have it in the cooking section (foods)......Or you can try a natural store in the cooking section....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Eisani

Girl....Come On Over Here with Us and Use up them Oils!

This is the Thread/Challenge for You!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a pre poo with Mahabhringraj oil/applied Brahmi paste mixed with Pumpkin seed oil & TW con 15min/Rinsed with BF Cotton cleanser/Dc with Argan Moisturizing con on length & Nioxin #8 on scalp 20 min..My hair feels soft & full....Sealed with Sesame & Argan oil/On scalp Brahmi oil....Njoi Creations pomade on ends..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Lita.... I am loving those BFH Cleansing Conditioners....

What do You think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ladies....I received a couple PM's from Ladies that would like to see our HOTs (Oil Challenge) continue for a 2nd Leg.

Are you all interested in Oiling May - July?

Let's Discussed.  I still have Oils to use up, so I'm all for going another 3 months.

What do you all think?


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies....I received a couple PM's from Ladies that would like to see our HOTs (Oil Challenge) continue for a 2nd Leg.
> 
> Are you all interested in Oiling May - July?
> 
> ...




im in!!! i think this would be good for my summer growth spurt


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Lita.... I am loving those BFH Cleansing Conditioners....
> 
> What do You think?



IDareT'sHair Yes,I'm loving them too..I was thinking about may-be using the yarrow cleanser/rinse/then seal with oil/No Dc...Just to see how my hair would respond...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies....I received a couple PM's from Ladies that would like to see our HOTs (Oil Challenge) continue for a 2nd Leg.
> 
> Are you all interested in Oiling May - July?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  I'm in..This way I will use all my oils..(For Sure)


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Yes,I'm loving them too..*I was thinking about may-be using the yarrow cleanser/rinse/then seal with oil/No Dc...Just to see how my hair would respond...*
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
@Lita

Interesting Lemme Know if you try it. The Yarrow and the Cotton Marshmallow both are very Moisturizing. Not sure how this would work.



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I'm in..This way I will use all my oils..(For Sure)*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

We'll see what a couple more Ladies think and then we'll do May 1st through July 31st.


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, great idea! I'm so in. 
Also,is anyone that recently started oil rinsing noticing that sealing with an oil is not as necessary as before? I sure am! It's crazy,but now I am only faithfully sealing with an oil once a day instead of twice! I love that!


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Interesting Lemme Know if you try it. The Yarrow and the Cotton Marshmallow both are very Moisturizing. Not sure how this would work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Girl....Come On Over Here with Us and Use up them Oils!
> 
> This is the Thread/Challenge for You!


 these mentions are tickling me. I looked around like, where am I? I feel like I walked into an intervention.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Eisani said:


> these mentions are tickling me. *I looked around like, where am I? I feel like I walked into an intervention*.


 
@Eisani

Girl, Go On Pull those Oils out. 

We're ALL Committed to use up our Oil Stashes. And everyone has great recipes and uses for Oils. 

So....Come On In! We'll have that Stash down by Fall.

Girl...We Uses Some Oils Up in Here!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oiling my scalp with grapeseed oil feels really good ...


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Since IDareT'sHair summoned me, I'll be unofficially participating. I'll incorporate my oils as I always have into my conditioners as well as do pre-poo's, scalp massages, sealing and HOT's. The oils I need to use up are *clears throat* :

Jojoba
Olive
Sunflower
Sunflower/jojoba/olive/almond blend
Almond
Wheat Germ
Avocado
Grapeseed
Argan
Rosehip
Broccoli Seed
Shikakai
Amla
Brahmi
Bringheraj
Black Seed
Kukui Nut
AvoSoya
Cocasta
Carrot Seed
Cinnamon
JBCO
Regular castor
Vatika Oil
EVCO
8 bottles of KBB hair and massage oils 
A couple more I won't mention, but you get my drift. I have some to work through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Eisani

Welcome!  :welcome3:


Girl.....We'll have you Oil-Free in No Time.

_*it actually isn't as bad as i thought it would be*_


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Welcome!  :welcome3:
> 
> ...


Thank you! Those were off the top of my head boo. I still haven't gone to the attic :crazy:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Eisani

Your Hair is Soooo Amazing! It looks sooo shiny.  

Are you sure You Ain't Be Oilin' All this Time?   .....


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Welcome Eisani and nice hair


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my hair and scalp (focusing on edges and ends) with JBCO.


----------



## Lita (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Eisani 

 and WELCOME!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Since I like that oil over dc so much,I'm trying something similar again. I applied ors replenishing pak to my hair,and let it sit,no plastic cap,no heat. I then mixed coconut oil,plus revisited the ultra sheen moisture blend oil and mix it with the coconut oil and apply over the condish. My hair feels really good again! I love when my hair feels healthy like this!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Used Hair Conditioner today to twist and seal my 2 strand twists! No joke


----------



## choctaw (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Eisani said:


> Since IDareT'sHair summoned me, I'll be unofficially participating. I'll incorporate my oils as I always have into my conditioners as well as do pre-poo's, scalp massages, sealing and HOT's. The oils I need to use up are *clears throat* :
> 
> Jojoba
> Olive
> ...









 ok ... the truth?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQTj5OzQMy8&feature=related


----------



## Eisani (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Eisani
> 
> Your Hair is Soooo Amazing! It looks sooo shiny.
> 
> Are you sure You Ain't Be Oilin' All this Time?   .....


Thank you!  No, not oiling on the regular. Not doing anything on the regular anymore, but I'm determined to get back into things.

Ha choctaw, I know I ain't the only one!

Prepoo'd w/Vatika Oil. Well, prepooing because I'm too tired to wash it out tonight. I'll do it in the morning.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

This evening I oiled my crown and nape with my jbco/peppermint oil mix and did an oil rinse with safflower oil. All 3 of the aforementioned oils are staples for me! 
I want to try emu oil, kukui nut, macadamia nut seed oil, flax seed oil, and argan oil! 
I am currently trying to use up my coconut oil so that I can switch to vatika frosting by fall madness in September!


----------



## choctaw (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

My hair is twisted in bantu knots after a coconut oil rinse.


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just oiled my edges & parts with JBCO/I do this every morning.....

At night I oil my edges & parts with Brahmi....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Eisani  No,your not the only one...You should see my oil COLLECTION...





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

choctaw - 

So I have been using grapeseed on its own to see how I like it and I love it!  It makes my hair feel really nice. I just oiled my hair with it and I'll let it marinate til I wash later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

choctaw   Girl......You need to quit!

Eisani  Chile....truthfully, I thought that list would be much worse.

_*hmp.  i know she didn't list errthang*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening Queen Hot Heads! 

Ya'll are the _Smokin' Hot Bomb_ (like this girl always says at work)

How's everybody's evening?

I'm getting ready to do my evening HTN Regi. Moisturize & Seal w/Lotion & Oil.

This weekend will do a HOT or a Rinse w/Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## Eisani (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair you gon' quit actin like you know me lol! I cowashed this morning after prepooing overnight w/the Vatika Oil. I sealed with KBB jojoba hair oil and Qhemet Castor & Moringa serum.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Still using my coconut oil on ends/scalp and my coconut, EVOO, Grapeseed, Castor oil and essential oil mix. I got my (Natural) hair flat-ironed today and it is super shiny and straight. I mean my hair is REALLY soft and shiny and has grown so much from all the TLC. I think I will meet my BSL if I keep using my oils and protective styles.

Pic
vvv
But it doesn't do the length justice!!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I have not HOT in two weeks! However, my 2 strand twists still looks like I just done them, thanks to sealing with plain ole' hair conditioner! Who would had thunk it....


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tonight I oil rinsed with safflower oil. Almost done with the bottle I have! I bought another bottle at the grocery store Monday. I think I may step my oil game up pretty soon here. I will probably use a lot more oils in June! Going to stalk the oils website! Talk to yall tomoro!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Eisani said:


> Since @IDareT'sHair summoned me, I'll be unofficially participating. I'll incorporate my oils as I always have into my conditioners as well as do pre-poo's, scalp massages, sealing and HOT's. The oils I need to use up are *clears throat* :
> 
> Jojoba
> Olive
> ...


 

Wow, i feel better about my 5 oils,  are some of these mostly EO I have alot too.?


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my edges & parts with JBCO-morning....
Applied Njoi-Creations pomade on ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Eisani said:


> @IDareT'sHair *you gon' quit actin like you know me lol!* I cowashed this morning after prepooing overnight w/the Vatika Oil. I sealed with KBB jojoba hair oil and Qhemet Castor & Moringa serum.


 
Eisani

Girl....Hursh! 

Hmp.

PJ Know PJ


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed ends with Argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled edges & parts with Brahmi..Rubbed a small amount of Sesame seed & Argan oil thru my hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Have you tried the Shea Moisture brand shea butter spray with Argan oil. It smells soooooooo good!! 



Lita said:


> Oiled edges & parts with Brahmi..Rubbed a small amount of Sesame seed & Argan oil thru my hair...
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



prettyhair73 said:


> Have you tried the Shea Moisture brand shea butter spray with Argan oil. It smells soooooooo good!!



prettyhair73  I have not tried that...Is it moisturizing?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Lita They call it a "reconstructive elixir" for hair that's dry/damaged hair. It has Argan oil, sea kelp and Shea butter. I just loooove the scent. 

I've been co-washing with their conditioner too, and I purchased a shampoo as well. 



Lita said:


> @prettyhair73  I have not tried that...Is it moisturizing?
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled edges & PARTS with JBCO-Morning......

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an impromptu oil rinse with olive oil this morning before work.  My hair feels so soft!  It's amazing what a little oil can do...

Here are some pix I posted in another thread this morning:


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Did an impromptu oil rinse with olive oil this morning before work.  My hair feels so soft!  It's amazing what a little oil can do...
> 
> Here are some pix I posted in another thread this morning:



Ms_CoCo37 Not only does it look soft/looks nice & fluffy too!




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Ms_CoCo37 Not only does it look soft/looks nice & fluffy too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lita, Thanks! I really need to try incorporating these rinses more regularly. It was so much easier to detangle this morning.

BTW, your hair is to die for!


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Lita, Thanks! I really need to try incorporating these rinses more regularly. It was so much easier to detangle this morning.
> 
> BTW, your hair is to die for!



Ms_CoCo37



 Awwww,Thank You!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Eisani (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Wow, i feel better about my 5 oils,  are some of these mostly EO I have alot too.?



I didnt list my eo's 

Cowashed w/Aussie Moist, oiled my scalp n sealed w/Cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Lovely Ladies.....

Sitting here under my Mastex Heat Cap with some EVOO doin' a HOT. Used up a EVOO.  I have another Bottle tho'. 

Will Co-Cleanse with BFH Yarrow, do a Reconstructor and DC w/Steam.

Will finish up with Pure Argan Oil and a little HTN Oil.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

My hair loves oil!  It has grown a lot just since my BC.  I've been oiling my scalp with my MTG oil mix and Megatek (alternating one on one day, one on the other) every other night, applying macadamia, grapeseed, hemp seed, coconut, Ayurvedic oils as needed to seal over my moisturizers.

On a mission to stock up on oils & butters of all kinds and varieties for body, hair.  Haven't done a HOT in a while, but thas on the list for nxt wk.

The retention is def. on point!  I will be WL by summer 2012 if this keeps up along with PS'ing!  

Thank ya Lord for LHCF and the other natural hair sites!  Learning new hair care techniques is such fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Jewell

Beautiful Testimony Jewell.  I hope we all reach our Hair Goals.

Thank you so much for sharing that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre-pooing with the last of my mix tonight.


----------



## chebaby (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i have some rose hip seed oil, hemp seed, coconut and black currant seed oil i will be mixing in my deep conditioners.
i am already have success with kbb mask mixed with hemp and evoo.


----------



## Lita (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Re-moisturize my bang BF leave-in & little water/Brahmi on scalp/Sealed with Sesame seed oil..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Still oiling with HTN and evoo,evco, avc.


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will oil my hair with sweet almond oil and leave in overnight


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just SATURATED my hair with EVCO, EVOO & Safflower - doing an overnight HOT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

M&S with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i finally found some Vatika oil!!!

ok, i won't tell you how many stores i had to go to to find it, but i'm sooooo happy i did because after putting it on my dry hair, it melted my tangles in a flash!

plus it smells good, too!

vatika is gonna have to stay in my regular lineup, lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@grow

Glad you found it Grow. Did you go to an Indian Store? How will you use it ?

Will you use it for sealing?


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Will oil my hair with sweet almond oil and leave in overnight


 
Didn't do that after all . Got up this morning put some shikaki oil in and doing a HOT right now. Will rinse, do tea rinse (fenugreek & kalpi tone), and follow with a cowash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a HOT the other day with Safflower oil. Very nice. 
Last night I oiled my hair with Grapeseed oil and left it for a while, before washing. Grapeseed is a new favorite.


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @grow
> 
> Glad you found it Grow. Did you go to an Indian Store? How will you use it ?
> 
> Will you use it for sealing?


 
honey, i went to the indian store, the cinese store, the turkish store and finally found it at an international food store.
(of course, going to all the other stores, i picked up lots of other goodies, hehehe!)

what i did was put some in the palm of my hand (had to put the bottle in hot water to melt it first...thick stuff) then i patted that into my hair which was parted down the middle. (to make sure i get the roots of the crown....one of my driest, toughest spots)

in the future, i'd like to apply it to the scalp directly because of all of those healthy ingredients it has.

i'm only baggy bunning, so at 13 weeks into my stretch, i think i'll seal with jbco, because it's heavier.
maybe after i perm, i'll be able to seal with the vatika, but i haven't tried it yet. 

oh, and guess what y'all?!

i made some shikakai oil yesterday with evoo, mustard, coconut and sesame oils in jar of 7 tbsp of shikakai!

i also got some bay leaves, curry leaves, cloves, dried gotu kola, and cinnamon sticks thats all marinating in individual jars with evoo!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@grow

WOW Grow! You are becoming Quite the Mix-Master! What a Mixtress!

Let us know the results of your latest "Recipe".


----------



## grow (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, thank you sugar!

this started because of bare necessity, having such a difficult time finding the oils here and being tired of ordering everything online.

now, i'm enjoying them all at the same time because what i do is:

after they are infused, i get an applicator bottle and a funnel and put 3 tbsp of all my infused oils in (like maka, coffee, brahmi, fenugreek, nettle, horsetail, etc.),  then i put my other store bought oils in (like the jbco, wgo, mustard, etc.).

so i mix them all together in one convenient bottle.
if i need one specific oil, it's in it's own container, otherwise i get this applicator bottle and spritz it into my dc's, on my scalp at night, in my ayurvedic pastes, as my oil rinse etc.

it's actually this thread that got me doing that because there are so many ways the ladies use the oils and i love all these oils too much to favor just one! lol!

hhj ladies!


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Question, how are you guys doing the thing were you say AvaSpeaks and it connects to the link? What exactly are you guys doing?


----------



## AvaSpeaks (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AvaSpeaks said:


> Question, how are you guys doing the thing were you say @AvaSpeaks and it connects to the link? What exactly are you guys doing?


 

Ha ha, nevermind!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AvaSpeaks said:


> *Ha ha, nevermind! *


 
AvaSpeaks

    

Good Girl!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

After my wash day routine I M&S with hemp oil. I'm going to go back a few pages to see what mixes you ladies raved about to try since I'm out of my usual mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



curlyhersheygirl said:


> After my wash day routine I M&S with hemp oil. I'm going to go back a few pages to see what mixes you ladies raved about to try since I'm out of *my usual mix*.


 
curlyhersheygirl

What's in your "Usual" Mix?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @curlyhersheygirl
> 
> *What's in your "Usual" Mix*?


 
Coconut, evoo and hemp oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my Hydratherma Naturals Regi for the Evening M&Sed with Lotion and Oil


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in!  Im doing a HOT w/ that Cholesterol hot oil tube.  I'm doing them weekly.  I already wash and condition my hair daily.  So on a weekend night I'll put the hot oil on as a pre-poo.  I really hope they're good at nourishing the hair.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just did an oil rinse with sweet almond and sunflower oil.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just massaged my scalp with my mix of CO/JBCO/Peppermint/Vit. E Under the steamer with it now! Feels great!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Applied Claudie's Scalp Elixir.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Mar 27, 2011)

I want some marula oil but its so da*n expensive


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Eisani (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I decided to wash out the Cocasta yesterday and straighten my hair. My scalp feels nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Ladies......

Did my Evening M&S with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

thinking about sealing ends with oil for a twistout tomorrow


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil rinse with sweet almond oil


----------



## Lita (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hot oil with WGO & Macadamia oil/KeraCare sulfate free poo/Dc for 35min/Nioxin on scalp for 3min/Rinsed BF Mango Macadamia con/BF Desert leave-in/Sealed with Sunflower seed oil...Very few strands came out,hair is nice & soft..8 braids/silk scarf..off to bed....

*Applied some Brahmi oil on my scalp..
*JBCO on my edges...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just put sealed my ends with a little coconut but I'm going to put some grapeseed and jojoba on them before I go to bed and I'm co-washing in the morning and applying all my oils.


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

That hot oil cholesterol treatment was awesome.  I can already tell that it strengthened my cuticle and seemed to do some porosity control.  Will definitely do this weekly.  Maybe on Friday nights since I usually stay in.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Okay I did my twistout and will use One n Only argan oil for the takedown tomorrow morning to make it "juicy"


----------



## grow (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i slept in garlic, wgo, mustard and sesame ashwaganda oil  that was mixed into my dc treatment (i henna then indigo'ed over the weekend), so i'm about to rinse that off, then oil rinse with my ayurvedic oils.

will then put jbco and vatika oils on my scalp and seal with them.


----------



## Lita (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> i slept in garlic, wgo, mustard and sesame ashwaganda oil  that was mixed into my dc treatment (i henna then indigo'ed over the weekend), so i'm about to rinse that off, then oil rinse with my ayurvedic oils.
> 
> will then put jbco and vatika oils on my scalp and seal with them.



grow  How is the Mustard & Garlic working for you?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Use hydraterma last night might try oil wash tonight trying to use up some oils.


----------



## grow (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita, they are both working out very well, thank you so much for asking!

i have less sheds but the ones that do shed still wrap themselves around the non sheds and that's not easy to get out. the vatika oil does wonders, though!

i also appreciate yours and choctaw for sharing on the mustard oil! gosh, that stuff softens my hair like no other!

today, after my coconut milk and shikakai tea rinses, imma oil rinse with mustard oil!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> Lita, they are both working out very well, thank you so much for asking!
> 
> i have less sheds but the ones that do shed still wrap themselves around the non sheds and that's not easy to get out. the vatika oil does wonders, though!
> 
> ...



grow Thanks for the update...I love success stories...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Took braids out/finger combed/shower comb on ends/Applied a little brahmi oil to my scalp/JBCO on my edges/Rice bran & Sesame seed oil,on the length/Njois Creationd butter pomade on ends.....*Hair is getting fuller...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## chelseatiara (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

been sealing and scalp oiling with my argan oil...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening Oil Queens!

I hope everyone is having a Blessed Week thus far. I am doing my hair today. 

Imma _try_ to up it to twice a week.

I am getting ready to Slather my Hair in Olive Oil and Put Komaza Olive DC on top of that and Steam. 

Will dry w/Leave-In & Argan Oil 

Will Moisturize and Seal with Hydratherma Naturals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Use hydraterma last night might *try oil wash *tonight trying to use up some oils.


 
Ltown

Please describe your Method?


----------



## chebaby (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

i purchased another MHC olive you deep conditioner so i will be adding hemp seed oil to that. i am really liking hemp oil. although olive is still my favorite.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I put in some individual twists in the back and flat twists in the front Sunday night, and I'm so proud of doing my first real natural girl style, lol.  It came out pretty good, though I haven't flat-twisted my hair since high school!  I'm going to make a new batch of herbal oil 2morr (too tired to fool wit it 2night).  Still oiling w/my MTG mix, and alternating with Megatek.  This style will be in hopefully 2 wks, then I'm due for a HOT.


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Please describe your Method?



IDareT'sHair, I'm not doing it my edges are itchy bad, shedding so off of the oils for me until I see doctor.   i would have done the oil rinse, that has been posted by older thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, *I'm not doing it my edges are itchy bad, shedding so off of the oils for me until I see doctor.*  i would have done the oil rinse, that has been posted by older thread.


 
Ltown

So, it seems like all this started with that Pimento Oil....right?


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, I'm not doing it my edges are itchy bad, shedding so off of the oils for me until I see doctor.   i would have done the oil rinse, that has been posted by older thread.



Ltown  Sorry about your shedding...Going to your doctor is the right choice/Complete blood work in def in order..Keep us posted!






Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Sounds like you're really having some great results!  

Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## Lita (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Sounds like you're really having some great results!
> 
> Keep Up the Good Work!



IDareT'sHair  Thanks,I'm just trying to thicken it up as much as I can....

*Sticking with products that really work & no exceptions...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> So, it seems like all this started with that Pimento Oil....right?



IDareT'sHair, some from pimento  but the  edges are surprising because i  not didn't use it there but most likely it from coloring my edge.  Its strange but thinning is in the temple on both sides, it is  dry flakes and itching, hopefully just  dermatitis.


Lita,  i don't have any other  symptons for blood work  but I will keep you both posted and thanks for the concerns.  
.


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with JBCO+peppermint oil


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed ends with One n Only Argan oil...man I love this stuff..my hair is sooo soft. i didn't even need to moisturize today...


----------



## prettyhair73 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got my Safflower oil tonight, added it to my mix of EVOO, Grapeseed, Coconut, Castor Oil and jojoba...still keeping my ends moist!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a HOT with shea moisture organic raw shea butter reconstructive elixir. I shampooed that out with old Creme of nature old shampoo,added Tigi dumb blonde reconstructor,mixed with moroccanoil hydrating treatment,and sprayed my whole head with the shea moisture elixir again. That is an awesome oil!!! I'm going to go switch out my shine mist for another one tomorrow!


----------



## caringangel (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm in.  I added evoo to my conditioner this week and my hair feels so good this week.  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



caringangel said:


> I'm in. *I added evoo to my conditioner this week and my hair feels so good this week.* Can't wait to try it!


 
caringangel  Hi Girl!

:welcome3:

Please come back and post what Oil(s) you'll be using if any other than Olive Oil.

Are you just adding to your Conditioners or will you also be Sealing and/or doing Hot Oil Treatments?


----------



## AlliCat (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just started using peppermint oil tonight for the first time. It made my scalp tingle. And best of all it covers up the smell of the JBCO. I've been sleeping on this peppermint oil


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil twice today.


----------



## grow (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

hi ladies! 

guess what? 

i've noticed that since using that concoction i made a few weeks ago (the one i wrote about with the coffee beans, onion, garlic, hot pepper, and cinnamon oil infusion with added eo's) i get these feelings like my scalp itches, but when i go to scratch it, it's not the least bit itchy where it had felt like it needed scratching.

well, someone explained to me that those are the "pangs of growth", lol!

well, i've definitely seen an improvement on my edges!!!! yay!!!

of course, i also attribute that to the increased oil rinses, oils in cd's, overnight oils, etc...

gosh, i love this thread!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, and Lita

I went to the doctor it is seborreheic dermatitis, I was given stronger shampoo and a cream for the rash on my temple. Just one day it's so much better, I'm on my way to a fast recovery. I'm sure the temple is from dying because I never used the oil there, just don't know which dye. Bigen, henna and indigo can have PPD, I've been using bigen for years so who knows I'm just happy no itching. I'll have to use temporary dye to cover my grays for now. This challenge ends tomorrow right?  Well I use my oils on ends and keep it moving. thanks ladies!


----------



## Lita (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> IDareT'sHair, and Lita
> 
> I went to the doctor it is seborreheic dermatitis, I was given stronger shampoo and a cream for the rash on my temple. Just one day it's so much better, I'm on my way to a fast recovery. I'm sure the temple is from dying because I never used the oil there, just don't know which dye. Bigen, henna and indigo can have PPD, I've been using bigen for years so who knows I'm just happy no itching. I'll have to use temporary dye to cover my grays for now. This challenge ends tomorrow right?  Well I use my oils on ends and keep it moving. thanks ladies!



Ltown 
Glad your getting some relief & your scalp feels better...Keep the oil on your ends ONLY & be-careful with any-thing you apply to the scalp/Don't want a repeat...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I steamed with sweet almond oil last night. I do like the sweet almond oil but I like the grapeseed oil more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

When I washed last night, I used my mix of CoCasta, Amla, and Garlic oils with some CPR for my prepoo. I've been using either HTN oil or my mix of Emu, Argan, Walnut, etc to seal with.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

prepooing with coconut and grapeseed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Use Pure Argan with my Leave In under dryer

Once Dry will M & S with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am really,really digging this shea moisture reconstructive elixir. The first ingredient is shea oil,then argan oil,i believe. Anyhoo, it is mostly all oils. I love it so much,so far. I went and bought two more yesterday. It is the only oil product I have been using since I bought it. I have to be careful not to over do it with this. I get spray happy,and that causes more product than I think to be dispensed. I dont realize it until i touch my hair,and I'm like, whoa! I just slap on a processing cap and let it be a HOT when that happens.  . So I did a HOT with the elixir yesterday,rinsed this morning. Moisturized,then sealed with the elixir again,focusing on my ends. I have been dc'ing back to back to stop some  breakage. It has stopped almost completely. I'm very happy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@JerriBlank

Nice Post Girl. 

Glad you got that Breakage Under Control. I wasn't even curious in Shea Moisture Products until you mentioned this Exlir.

.........


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ingredients to the shea moisture reconstructive elixir:

Butyrospermum Parkii Oil (Shea Butter), Argan Oil, Vegetable Squalane, Carrot Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Isopropyl Myristate, Avocado Oil, Castor Oil, Sebacic Acid, Sea Kelp Extract, Essential Oil Blend, Lonicera Caprifolium Flower and Lonicera Japonica Flower Extract (Honeysuckle and Japanese Honeysuckle),Tocopherol (Vitamin E)


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair,I came in here running off at the mouthpiece huh? 
I'm utterly terrified of breakage,so I had to nip that in the bud. Very scary. Honestly,that elixir on top of the tigi dumb blonde,mixed with the moroccanoil hydrating treatment made the biggest difference.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

JerriBlank

I love Dumb Blonde Reconstructor. 

Glad you Put the Brakes on Breakage.  That's no fun.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> I am really,really digging this shea moisture reconstructive elixir. The first ingredient is shea oil,then argan oil,i believe. Anyhoo, it is mostly all oils. I love it so much,so far. I went and bought two more yesterday. It is the only oil product I have been using since I bought it. I have to be careful not to over do it with this. I get spray happy,and that causes more product than I think to be dispensed. I dont realize it until i touch my hair,and I'm like, whoa! I just slap on a processing cap and let it be a HOT when that happens.  . So I did a HOT with the elixir yesterday,rinsed this morning. Moisturized,then sealed with the elixir again,focusing on my ends. I have been dc'ing back to back to stop some breakage. It has stopped almost completely. I'm very happy!


 
I have this elixir and have had it for a while. You've got me wanting to use it right now. But, I need to focus. I'm trying to use up sweet almond oil bc it's aight but I don't have to have it. I'm also trying to use up Komaza's Moku Serum. Although it has fantastic ingredients they discontinued it for some reason . So until then.....I can live vicariously through your posts .


----------



## choctaw (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am doing my first henna treatment in over 6 weeks. Oil rinses been keeping  me straight in the interim. I mixed up 6 oz henna powder, 2 oz amla powder, 10 oz hibiscus fenugreek tea, 1 beaten egg, 1 tablespoon aloe vera juice, 6 tablespoon mustard oil, 6 tablespoon gallberry honey. I used dulhan henna so it should dye release within 1.5 to 2 hours. 

Yep, its a strange mix but lots of oil, honey and egg makes an easy wash out for me. I spray my hair with distilled water, apply the paste, double baggy, use a terry cloth headband on edges for drips. I will take a hot shower, cover my pillow with an old towel and go to bed cuz Ise tired!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> I am doing my first henna treatment in over 6 weeks. Oil rinses been keeping me straight in the interim. I mixed up 6 oz henna powder, 2 oz amla powder, 10 oz hibiscus fenugreek tea, 1 beaten egg, 1 tablespoon aloe vera juice, *6 tablespoon mustard oil*, 6 tablespoon gallberry honey. I used dulhan henna so it should dye release within 1.5 to 2 hours.
> 
> *Yep, its a strange mix but lots of oil, honey and egg makes an easy wash out for me.* I spray my hair with distilled water, apply the paste, double baggy, use a terry cloth headband on edges for drips. I will take a hot shower, cover my pillow with an old towel and go to bed cuz Ise tired!


 
choctaw

Girl...Please come back and let us know how it turns out!  TTYL!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a hot then an oil rinse with sweet almond oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm back with oiing my hair it so supper dry and flaky.  I use nature blessing, will do a oil rinse with ceramides mix(walnut, almond, sesame, salflower, avocado oils)
IDareT'sHair, what i read about oil rinse is that you rinse hair or shampoo then drench hair with oil, let sit then rinse out.  Won't be any stimulators in my rinses


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> I'm back with oiing my hair it so supper dry and flaky. I use nature blessing, *will do a oil rinse with ceramides mix(walnut, almond, sesame, salflower, avocado oils)*
> @IDareT'sHair, what i read about oil rinse is that you rinse hair or shampoo then drench hair with oil, let sit then rinse out. Won't be any stimulators in my rinses


 
Ltown

Morning L! Did Your prescription make your hair dry & flakey?  I'm glad you feel 'comfortable' oiling again.  That Ceramide "Mix" sounds delish

I Love Nature's Blessing.  I need to pull mine back out.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Morning L! Did Your prescription make your hair dry & flakey?  I'm glad you feel 'comfortable' oiling again.  That Ceramide "Mix" sounds delish
> 
> I Love Nature's Blessing.  I need to pull mine back out.



IDareT'sHair, oh no that was the henna or indigo and the reason i went to the doctor.  The prescription stop the itchy and helping the rash i got on my temple.  I have been using henna(jar) for a month  dying my temples.  After i did my henna (karishma)  and indigo 2 weeks ago, my temple was sore and blister a little, then it started flaking, and itching. I never indigo before but it's the last time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ltown

That's too bad Ltown.  Indigo gives such great Color & Coverage.  

Too bad you can't use it.erplexed


----------



## Ltown (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's too bad Ltown.  Indigo gives such great Color & Coverage.
> 
> Too bad you can't use it.erplexed



IDareT'sHair,  it sure did Pm you!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

been oiling and sealing my scalp with grapeseed oil and it doesnt absorb like argan oil but i heals my scalp of itchying/pain. Argan oil smells better to me and is great to flat iron with but even when i overuse grapeseed oil...like last night...lol....i dont suffer breakage even though my hair is "weighed" down...i may mix them in the future but after i test the rest of my oils alone..i have carrot, vitamin e, and olive oil to go...i havent used my growth oil in a week but i think im going to start using that with my deep conditioners....

ETA: The unused oils are by sunflowers cosmetics and here are there ingredients

*Vitamin E Oil* - Sweet Almond Oil, Lemon Oil, Wheat Germ Oil,  Grape Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, Tocopherylacetate, Tocopherol (Vitamin E),  Rosemary Extract, Fragrance

*Olive Oil* - Olive Oil,  Soybean Oil, Sunflower Oil, Castor Oil, Safflower Oil, Cotton Seed Oil,  Wheat Germ Oil, Macadamia Nut Oil, Tocopherol, Fragrance

*Carrot Aloe Oil* - Carrot Oil, Canola Oil, Sunflower Oil, Castor Oil, Olive Oil, Cotton Seed Oil, Grape Seed Oil, Tocopherol, Fragrance


----------



## grow (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



choctaw said:


> I am doing my first henna treatment in over 6 weeks. Oil rinses been keeping me straight in the interim. I mixed up 6 oz henna powder, 2 oz amla powder, 10 oz hibiscus fenugreek tea, 1 beaten egg, 1 tablespoon aloe vera juice, 6 tablespoon mustard oil, 6 tablespoon gallberry honey. I used dulhan henna so it should dye release within 1.5 to 2 hours.
> 
> Yep, its a strange mix but lots of oil, honey and egg makes an easy wash out for me. I spray my hair with distilled water, apply the paste, double baggy, use a terry cloth headband on edges for drips. I will take a hot shower, cover my pillow with an old towel and go to bed cuz Ise tired!


 
choctaw, that mix sounds yummy! good for you!

i had no idea the egg and honey helped with the grittiness of getting the henna out! 
did you indigo too?
i can't wait to hear how it went! and that terrycloth headband is a perfect addition, i gotta try it, thanks!

hhj ladies!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a hot right now with sweet almond oil, will rinse, do a tea rinse, and follow up with a cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Doing a hot right now with sweet almond oil, will rinse, *do a tea rinse,* and follow up with a cowash.


 
Shay72

That Tea Rinse sounds really good.  What kind of Tea are you Using?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair
Today's was a mix of hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj, and amla. I think . I pre-mixed these teas so they are in jars ready to be put in a tea bag. I'm questioning whether amla is in there but I know the other 3 are .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> *Today's was a mix of hibiscus, brahmi, bhringraj, and amla. I think . I pre-mixed these teas so they are in jars ready to be put in a tea bag. I'm questioning whether amla is in there but I know the other 3 are .*


 
Shay72

IK those Tea Rinses have been really good for your Hair.

Thanks!


----------



## choctaw (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



grow said:


> choctaw, that mix sounds yummy! good for you!
> 
> i had no idea the egg and honey helped with the grittiness of getting the henna out!
> did you indigo too?
> i can't wait to hear how it went! and that terrycloth headband is a perfect addition, i gotta try it, thanks!



I applied the paste last night before midnight and washed out early afternoon today. The egg, honey and oil kept the paste smooth and slippery. I used the light pulsate setting on showerhead for 5 minutes to remove majority of paste. I use thick conditioner to saturate hair and let it sit while I shower my skin and rinse shower wall, curtains off. The conditioners easily lift grit out of hair.

I use a second application of conditioner and use shower comb to detangle, rinse. I usually use a slippery thin conditioner for last wash and use denman to remove shed hairs and rinse with water. My final leave-in rinse is a few tablespoons apple cider vinegar diluted in herbal tea (I usually use left over tea from henna paste, add water and acv). I don't rinse this out but I do rinse my skin and the shower.

I oiled my scalp and ends today with argan oil, used a big pick to lift hair into a chunky afro and I am DONE. I will wet hair with distilled water tonight before bed, braid or twist it. I may co-wash or oil rinse tonight if I go surf fishing this afternoon/evening. Its impossible to avoid getting sand or saltwater spray in my hair on the beach.

ETA: I don't indigo. I use henna as a dc and it makes my greys a copper color, makes the black hair really glossy, stops breakage. the mustard oil was most moisturizing oil I have used in the paste so far


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Using my new Shea butter, coconut oil, Grapeseed, jojoba and orange essential oil blend in my hair/scalp. Hair is feeling luxurious right about now after my morning co-wash.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm still using my hot 6 oil as a prepoo .

I think my new stylist is Nikos cousin  , her hair is a few inches from WL. Also, she told me to do overnight treatments with EVOO, that way I don't have to always get a DC when I visit her salon.


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Dampen my braids with Water,applied Shea moisture smoothie thru it,Rice bran & Sesame seed oil on top,NB pomade on ends...Lightly oiled my scalp with Brahmi oil...JBCO on edges..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Lita What is JBCO?? I see it all the time...and have no idea what it is. I'm such a dork. 



Lita said:


> Dampen my braids with Water,applied Shea moisture smoothie thru it,Rice bran & Sesame seed oil on top,NB pomade on ends...Lightly oiled my scalp with Brahmi oil...JBCO on edges..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



prettyhair73 said:


> @Lita What is JBCO?? I see it all the time...and have no idea what it is. I'm such a dork.





 Your not a dork lol...Its Jamaican Black Castor Oil....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hi Ladies....

Can you believe we're in our _Final_ Month of this Cycle? Where did the time go? And we all started even before Feb 1st.

We have all done such a Fantastic Job doing HOTs, Rinses, Sealing, Greasing etc.....I am so proud of all of us.

We will start Part2 May 1, 2011 through August 31st 2011.

You Ladies have been Great!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm using Mozekes Amla Infusion as a pre poo oil right now. I love it!! It has great ingredients!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Lita

Duh, LOL ok, I had some of that before. But I didn't like it, it's so sticky. I have to mix castor oil with other stuff to use it. I had the lavender scent.



Lita said:


> Your not a dork lol...Its Jamaican Black Castor Oil....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



prettyhair73 said:


> @Lita
> 
> Duh, LOL ok, I had some of that before. But I didn't like it, it's so sticky. I have to mix castor oil with other stuff to use it. I had the lavender scent.



I have to cut mine, also, but it's definitely a staple oil!!  I usually use a little CoCasta to cut the thickness...and the scent


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just did an oil rinse with evoo.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

earlier today I sealed with argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil. Will do either a HOT or Oil rinse Monday/Tuesday with either Wheat Germ Oil or Kukui Nut Oil (Ceramides).

I think after this 2nd HOT Cycle, my Oil Stash will be at a "Manageable" Level.  

After it's almost depleted, I will give serious thought to what Oils I will try next.  But no more than 3 though at 1 time.  ...........


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir last night.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 3, 2011)

Prepood with sunflower oil overnight.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I love this thread. You ladies introduced me to grapeseed and I couldn't be more thankful. I've been using GSO as my hot oil treatment, oiling my ends, and sealing my moisturizer. Love that it doesn't leave my hair feeling weighed down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sitting here_ Baggying _in HTN Lotion & Oil.  Haven't 'baggied' in a while.  But it feels nice.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Moisturized and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil. Will do either a HOT or Oil rinse Monday/Tuesday with either Wheat Germ Oil or Kukui Nut Oil (Ceramides).
> 
> I think after this 2nd HOT Cycle, my Oil Stash will be at a "Manageable" Level.
> 
> After it's almost depleted, *I will give serious thought to what Oils I will try next.  But no more than 3 though at 1 time*.  ...........



@bolded - ...hmph

I used SSI Marula Hemp to moisturize and sealed up with the Mozeke Amla Herbal Infusion oil. I'm going to do some kind of treatment with this oil on Wednesday. Probably warm it up and pour it on and let it marinate for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Brownie518

Yeah. Seriously.erplexed

Imma try 'limit' my Oils....Before this Amazing Challenge I thought I had no real use for a lot of oils...but I've developed a whole new appreciation for Oils in my Regimen.

I still don't want to be where I was before. 

I know I'll keep Olive and Argan on hand, but I'm open to others. 

I do  Hemp, Grapeseed, Avacado Oils too.

I wanna try Claudie's Montego Oil soon too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Girl..What do you know about Red Palm Oil? 

I found a Jar of Red Palm Oil (stuff) that is suppose to be used as a Pre-Poo for very Dry & Damaged Hair.  It is a _Phyto something_ product.

It's suppose to be Genuine Red Palm Oil and some butters and other stuff.  It has a Nice Lemony Smell.  It was already in my Stash. 

I prolly only have about 2-3 more uses left.

I will do HOTs with it until I use it up.


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl..What do you know about Red Palm Oil?
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,I use red palm oil from time-time..I like to add it to cond & poos that didint work so well.....

I have used it as a hot oil..Talk about smooth hair..Love it!
I have used it as a pre poo it was OK! WORKS BEST AS A HOT OIL..You get the full benefits/especially if you have dry brittle hair...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hi! *Yes,I use red palm oil* from time-time..I like to add it to cond & poos that didint work so well.....
> 
> I have used it as a hot oil..Talk about smooth hair..Love it!
> I have used it as a pre poo it was OK! *WORKS BEST AS A HOT OIL..You get the full benefits/especially if you have dry brittle hair...*
> ...


 
@Lita

Thanks And I Yes Do! (Dry, Brittle, Damaged) I will be using it as a HOT. (pulls out heat cap)

It's in a Jar and looks more like a _Butter_.erplexed Smells Good tho'.

I wish I'd quit finding stuff tho'


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> Thanks And I Yes Do! (Dry, Brittle, Damaged) I will be using it as a HOT. (pulls out heat cap)
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair You know I'm a Oil,Dc,Butter & Pomade JUNKIE.....

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *You know I'm a Oil,Dc,Butter & Pomade JUNKIE.....*Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

You have alot of Knowledge.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Applied my sulfure mix which consists of 1 HEAPING table spoon of sulfur in 8 oz. of WGO, JBCO, and regular CO. 

Applied all over the scalp and massaged in. Applied my DC of choice to the length of my hair, plopped a cap on with a foil self-heating cap on top. 

Rinsed my hair, and threw some shameful ceely braids in that will most likely turn into a braid-out bun...


----------



## Lita (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You have alot of Knowledge.



IDareT'sHair  I try/Trail & Error...Still learning...lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair I try/Trail & Error...*Still learning*...lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Girl, you got that Butta', Oils, Powders, Mixes thang down!


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I applied my sulfur oil to my scalp then slathered on my Shea butter mix. My hair is still super soft and shiny. I'm putting it in a chignon tomorrow. 

Off topic: I am going to be BSL by December!!!


----------



## bb09 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Hi! Yes,I use red palm oil from time-time..I like to add it to cond & poos that didint work so well.....
> 
> I have used it as a hot oil..Talk about smooth hair..Love it!
> I have used it as a pre poo it was OK! WORKS BEST AS A HOT OIL..You get the full benefits/especially if you have dry brittle hair...
> ...


Lita, did you use the palm oil as a prepoo with no heat? And you're saying it works best with heat? 
My heat cap's at home right now, so I might have to use a shower cap with hot water over it lol (in my shower).

Also, how do you avoid 'greasy' hair with red palm oil? I've used it before and my hair was really smooth, but oilyyy. This is to the HOT ladies in general :wink2:. If you're using these oils or butters before washing your hair, how do you get all of it out of your hair? Or do you purposely leave some in?..


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

bb09 - I used the red palm oil as a prepoo. I would warm it, apply it and leave it on for a while. Then I would do my regular wash routine. I found it to be extremely oily and it worked best for me like this. I loved it.


----------



## bb09 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Brownie518 -Did you heat it up (microwave) to warm it? What's your regular wash routine?

I don't mean to hijack lol. I'm not actually part of the challenge. If I can make things work, I might join


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



bb09 said:


> Lita, did you use the palm oil as a prepoo with no heat? And you're saying it works best with heat?
> My heat cap's at home right now, so I might have to use a shower cap with hot water over it lol (in my shower).
> 
> Also, how do you avoid 'greasy' hair with red palm oil? I've used it before and my hair was really smooth, but oilyyy. This is to the HOT ladies in general :wink2:. If you're using these oils or butters before washing your hair, how do you get all of it out of your hair? Or do you purposely leave some in?..



bb09  Hi! When washing out the oils/Use hot water/warm/cool in that order...
*I like it better as a hot treatment..My hair feels so soft & smooth...
*If you decide to use it to seal..Remember a little goes a long way...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



bb09 said:


> Brownie518 -Did you heat it up (microwave) to warm it? What's your regular wash routine?
> 
> I don't mean to hijack lol. I'm not actually part of the challenge. If I can make things work, I might join



bb09 No Hijack..Come & join..WELCOME!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been MIA working the dry scalp drama, but back with oiling. I mix aloevera gel, jojoba, (eo: tea tree, peppermint, rosemary).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my M&S Regi with Hydratherma Naturals today and this evening.

Will do a Hot with that Phyto Palm Oil Pre-Poo stuff tomorrow and will co-cleanse with Bear Fruit Hair's Yarrow Conditioning Cleansing Cream.

Will use:
Red Palm Oil
Pure Argan
Hydratherma Naturals Oil(s) for tomorrow's Wash Day


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sealed with hot six oil.


----------



## natura87 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Using some Sally's Argan oil my sister gave me in my DC.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



bb09 said:


> @Brownie518 -Did you heat it up (microwave) to warm it? What's your regular wash routine?
> 
> I don't mean to hijack lol. I'm not actually part of the challenge. If I can make things work, I might join



bb09 - yeah I heated it up in the microwave.  My normal routine is to prepoo, wash, and then DC. It worked really well when I added it in. I leave my prepoo and DC in for at least an hour, usually longer cuz I end up doing things.


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I just caught wind of this challenge, but this week when i washed, i sprinkled some EVOO on my hair after conditioning and before detangling.  It really helped me detangle one side (I dont think the other got as much oil.  

I'm going to try this again, maybe with EVOO or maybe with grapeseed


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'v been lazy the past few weeks, but I'm back on track. Today I washed, DC'd, blowdryed then oiled my hair and scalp with almond oil then sealed with JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening Hair Lovelies......

Sitting under my Mastex Heat Cap with this Red Palm Oil Butter Pre-Poo Stuff.  

Will leave it on about 20 minutes and then Co-Cleanse.

Will also use Pure Argan with my L-I under the dryer

And will Moisturize and Seal with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil.


----------



## bb09 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @bb09 No Hijack..Come & join..WELCOME!
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


Aw thanks Lita. I can't join though, 'cause so far, it's definitely not working for me lol. The only thing I have to contribute to this thread is, rice bran oil, Can lead to tangly hair when left in, or used as an oil rinse. It definitely has some kind of protein-properties.

I'm trying out walnut oil now


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just oiled my ends with grapeseed oil and gave myself a quick scalp massage as well. Using up my 16oz bottle for everything it's worth - then it's on to macadamia oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I re-moisturize my braids/hair with water & BF desert leave-in/Rice bran & Sesame seed mix on length/NB pomade on ends....Brahmi oil on my scalp/JBCO applied to my edges...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hi Ladies,

  I am ready to join this challenge.  I have a few combinations of oils now I have been trying and stumbling through.  I am interested in to learn more.  Today I am going to hot oil pre poo with a combinatin of jojaba/castor/rosehip oils and almond/coconut/mango butter.  I have experimented with a bit of glycerin added to the mix and so far has given me a nice balanced moist very low on the tangle situation.  I follow with conditioner wash oilcon rinse then acv.
 These oil prepoo's  has helped since I now wash in braids.  Do I understand correct that rice bran,  is a protein oil?
     I have been oil rinsing with grapeseed and seal with a cranberry butter recipe.  I also have a 4 butter prepoo.  I alternate scalp massage with a rosemary recipe and a sulpur recipe.  I never used those before.  Thought they would be to oily on scalp but co wash and acv has helped prevent any build up there.  Working on reclaiming volume after long shed experience.

    Thanks to all.  Lets grow long!!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

think i over oiled with grapeseed oil last night but hey as long it's not dripping


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'll be washing later on so I just oiled up with my Mozeke Amla Herbal Infusion oil.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I'll be washing later on so I just oiled up with my Mozeke Amla Herbal Infusion oil.


 
Brownie518, this infusion looks good are there still problems getting things from this vendor?


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Refreshed my twist with my mango oil and cupuacu butter curl reviving spray and sealed them with sweet almond oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hair is under a plastic cap with sweet almond oil right now. I will get under the steamer in a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

M&S twice today with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil.  Will do a HOT on Friday with Red Palm Oil/Butta'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lightly misted my hair with water and sealed with hemp/grapeseed oil mix.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Wash and braided hair with hydratherma growth oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used Amla, garlic, and JBCO with my prepoo. Massaged it in real good. Stinks.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> @Brownie518, this infusion looks good are there still problems getting things from this vendor?



Ltown - L, I didn't have any issues at all. And I love this oil!!


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed and oiled with grapeseed oil and air dried overnight in a wrap...


----------



## Lita (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Brahmi & edges with JBCO...Re-moisturize braids water,applied Njoi Creations (Ayuvedic Butter) on length/a little rice bran & sesame seed oil/NB pomade on ends....


*Ayurvedic Hair Butter ingredients-Brahmi,Amla,Shikakai,Urefined Shea butter & eo's..


Happy Hair Growing1


----------



## Jewell (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Consistently oiling my scalp and edges with my herbal/MTG oil mix nightly.   I believe this has helped me get from APL to BSL in less than 3 mos! 

Sealing ends with castor oil/shea butter pomade, alternating with coconut oil, hemp seed oil, grape seed oil. Now using the Garnier Fructis Triple Moisture products (nutrient spray and fortifying cream cond.).  They are good!

Haven't had to do an oil rinse in a while for tangles since I've increased using natural shea butter and coconut oil products in my regimen.  Shea butter and coconut oil works wonders on DD's hair as well as mine!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Jewell

WOW Jewell Your Progress is very inspiring!  

Thanks for keeping us updated.  Glad it's working for you & dd.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 7, 2011)

OMG. I received my oils today from new directions! I have atleast 16 ounce bottle of most of these oils. What size bottles do most of you ladies have?? Trying to see how long these should last!

Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Been slipping on the scalp oiling and oil rinsing so gotta get on it. Will oil scalp with Claudie's Scalp Elixir, do an overnight hot with sweet almond oil, then cowash in the morning.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing an overnight hot/prepoo with hemp and jbco mix.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a HOT with Rice Bran oil/ Grapeseed Oil and Camelia seed Oil.

I honestly have purchased wayyyy too much oil. :-/


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> OMG. I received my oils today from new directions! I have atleast 16 ounce bottle of most of these oils. *What size bottles do most of you ladies have??* Trying to see how long these should last!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App




I've been getting 4oz and 8oz bottles lately. Thats because I prefer mixing my oils, and so I don't have too much just sitting around.  There are a few I'll get in 16oz - hemp seed, grapeseed, and walnut for sure. I like to have these 3 plus emu and argan always on hand.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> OMG. I received my oils today from new directions! I have atleast 16 ounce bottle of most of these oils. What size bottles do most of you ladies have?? Trying to see how long these should last!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Long Hair Care Forum App


 
If you are testing an oil then I say start with a 4oz or smaller if you can get it. Otherwise if you know an oil is a staple then 16oz is fine. One bottle of oil can last you a looooooong time.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I love all the oils that I got. But i guess I just didn't realize how MUCH oil I was actually ordering.  The ricebran was only 3 or 4 bucks I think for 32 ounces. How could I not get it??!?!

Shay72


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> I love all the oils that I got. But i guess I just didn't realize how MUCH oil I was actually ordering.  The ricebran was only 3 or 4 bucks I think for 32 ounces. How could I not get it??!?!
> 
> Shay72




Where'd you get that? I was just looking for some online tonight.

~~~


I'm sitting with QB's Castor & Moringa serum under a plastic cap. I'll be sleeping in it and rinsing it out in the morning (I am being lazy.)  Side note: I'm ecstatic  about having products that I'm not allergic to.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

growinghealthyhair
I know those prices at New Directions are so great!


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*






Iluvsmuhgrass said:


> Where'd you get that? I was just looking for some online tonight.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> ...




Iluvsmuhgrass

I purchased my oils at New Directions


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a hotoil tonight!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Can I get some reccomendations for a really good moisturizing oil?

Please?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 8, 2011)

^^^Castor, Grapeseed, and Argan oil.

Sent from my Zio


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will be doing an overnight hot with shikakai oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did an oil rinse then M&S with castor and hemp oils mixed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sitting under my Mastex Heat Cap with Red Palm Oil Butter (Pre-Poo) Stuff. 

I have about 1 more use and will move on to another Oil.

I'm determined to use up alot of these Oils.


----------



## bb09 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Thanks for thanking my posts.. You guys were/are so welcoming!
I just came back to say, I tried the walnut oil, and really like it _so far_.

I literally did an oil rinse with walnut oil a few days ago. Used no leave-ins , and my hair dried fine. I've just been spritzing my length with water, then sealing with walnut oil. It actually feels soft /moisturised.

As for my roots, they were a bit tangled by day 2 /knots at the demarcation line. I just stretched them in 2 ponies to avoid trouble lol.

Since there's nothing on my roots (still), I'm planning on dc'ing on dry hair, then oil rinsing again with the walnut oil, just to see if it continues to work. Or maybe the other way around. Thanks ciccina for mentioning it earlier !


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been hearing good things about grapeseed oil. Thanks for the recommendation! I will buy that next


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Has anyone tried and loved shea oil?

I heard good things about it in the past...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Tonight Used:

Red Palm Oil/Butter
Pure Argan Oil
Hydratherma Naturals Oil


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with One n Only argan oil (not pure, but a great sealant)


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Curlybeauty

I love Camelia Seed Oil. I just Deep Conditioned with it tonight. and OMG My hair is SOooo soft!!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> Curlybeauty
> 
> I love Camelia Seed Oil. I just Deep Conditioned with it tonight. and OMG My hair is SOooo soft!!



You deep conditioned with it by itself?

What did you add it too?


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair 

Where do you get the red palm butter/oil? Is it liquid ?


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I moisturized and sealed up with Hydratherma Naturals lotion and Oil. 

I'll be washing this weekend, and I want to do a HOT with grapeseed, walnut, and safflower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *Where do you get the red palm butter/oil? Is it liquid ?*


 
@growinghealthyhair

No, it's a Creamy Butter that almost looks like "Shea". I got it from some Hair Place. It's sold as a Pre-Poo Treatment. Lemme Grab the Jar. Won't replace it just want to use it up. *I think it was 'pricey' and I overly wasn't wow'ed by it*.

_Phytodess Paris Creme De Palme Ultra Repairative Cream for very dry hair_

_"Composed of 99% Pure Palm Oil this unique treatment acts like a restoring cement for hair fibers. Your hair instantly regains strength and substance._
_Apply to length of hair and ends on dry hair and massage working in strand by strand. Leave on 15 minutes and then Shampoo"._

I did a Co-Cleanse with BFH after using my Heat Cap with this Stuff for about 15-20 minutes and then Steamed in my Deep Conditioner.

I'm sure Someone Knows where to get pure Red Palm Oil/Butter??????


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil rinse this morning with shikakai oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Wash hair/Rhassoul & Hibiscus treatment mix/Dc RedKen/Nioxin # 8 con on scalp 3 min/BF leave-in/On length Sesame & Rice bran/NC pomade on ends.....Little Brahmi oil on scalp....JBCO on edges...


*Hair is very soft,strong & baby doll like...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with my sulfur mix.

JBCO, CO, and WGO.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

sealed w/ one n only argan oil


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil pre-poo:
JBCO+peppermint scalp massage
Sweet Almond Oil on length of hair

OMG...my scalp is tingling after that shampoo! I *know* it was because of the peppermint/JBCO mix I massaged on my scalp. My scalp feels very clean. And the tingle feels really good.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a grapeseed oil  with conditioner rinse the other day in my braids.  It worked out well.  I will be tweeking my sealing recipe.  I will also make a separate one for the ends.  A shea butter recipe.  A lighter butter of cranberry for the length alternating with a hair oil I made.  Its already wash time again.  So tommorrow I will do a pre poo with mango and almond butter.  Folllow wash with  the grapeseed oil conditioner rinse.  

   Then seal my ends with the shea recipe and do my scalp with a scalp oil sulpher mix.  The length will get the cranberry butter recipe.   Hope the shea gives me more slip.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Curlybeauty said:


> You deep conditioned with it by itself?
> 
> What did you add it too?



Curlybeauty

I added it to my Giovanni Smooth As Silk Conditioner.


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oh man, I love those 99cent Mega Oils from the BSS store. I have Grapeseed, Tea Tree and Carrot oil.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> Oh man, I love those 99cent Mega Oils from the BSS store. I have Grapeseed, Tea Tree and Carrot oil.



are they pure??


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

AlliCat

No, these are the incredients o the Grapeseed one

Ingredients: Grape seed oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, castor oil, wheat germ oil, tocopherol (vitamin e), fragrance


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> @AlliCat
> 
> No, these are the incredients o the Grapeseed one
> 
> Ingredients: Grape seed oil, sweet almond oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, castor oil, wheat germ oil, tocopherol (vitamin e), fragrance



Wow, you still got a pretty good deal. it's basically a mix of great oils


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Green house my hair with evco,evoo,avocado sat, will do a prepoo with aloevera and wgo, today.


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Green house my hair with evco,evoo,avocado sat, will do a prepoo with aloevera and wgo, today.



Ltown How do you do a greenhouse?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Curlybeauty said:


> Ltown How do you do a greenhouse?



Curlybeauty,  its just a fancy name i seen on another forum for baggie


----------



## Curlybeauty (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Curlybeauty,  its just a fancy name i seen on another forum for baggie



 that's what I thought. I was thinking all it meant was to throw a cap on your head and let the body heat it up !


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



growinghealthyhair said:


> Oh man, I love those 99cent Mega Oils from the BSS store. I have Grapeseed, Tea Tree and Carrot oil.



I have the same oil!s!!! except instead of tea tree i have the olive oil mixture


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals. I do this Morning & Evening.

Will do a Red Palm Oil/Butter HOT again on Tuesday.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oil pre-poos are the best


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> *Oil pre-poos are the best *


 
AlliCat

I agree. 

I thoroughly enjoyed my HOT on Friday night.  Can't wait to do it again on Tuesday.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I mixed some Komaza Moku Hair Oil into my amla paste today.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey ladies check your oils expirations dates, i had mixed up a batch of ceramides oils months ago so went out to my stash to mixes up new batch and several expired in Dec 10 i was going to use some for cooking too.  Lesson for me not to buy large bottles or cans.


----------



## Lita (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Dampen my braids with water & applied Shea Smoothie & added some Sesame seed oil on the length.....JBCO on edges,,,,



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Dampen my braids with water & applied Shea Smoothie & added some Sesame seed oil on the length.....JBCO on edges,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



  Wow Lita , that sounds good enough to eat.  I made a new shea recipe today.  Sometimes I just don't know what I want from a product. I think sometimes my expectations and desires conflict with the product.  

  For example. I know I want the heaviness of shea but by the time I finish the recipe I have made it light and fluffy.  I really need to make up my mind.erplexed   I want it to seal and have slip and keep my curl.  

  Maybe back to the drawing board.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a pre-poo with Mahanarayan massage oil. I washed my hair with a shikakai shampoo bar and used Skala ceramides G3 to condition my hair. I detangled with the conditioner using a shower comb followed by a denman knock off. I oiled scalp, edges and ends with Argan oil. My hair is soooooooooooooft 

I used the massage oil because it was the largest bottle of oil I had with me ... its a truckload of ayurvedic herbs in sesame oil used for joint and muscle pain ... y'all know me ... any port in a storm


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just oiled my scalp, hair and ends with my Shea butter/coconut/grapeseed mix, but I added EVOO and avocado oil to the mix and stirred it real good. Moisture, moisture, moisture!!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sealed with hot six oil. Now I need to get to bed.


----------



## Lita (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Wow Lita , that sounds good enough to eat.  I made a new shea recipe today.  Sometimes I just don't know what I want from a product. I think sometimes my expectations and desires conflict with the product.
> 
> For example. I know I want the heaviness of shea but by the time I finish the recipe I have made it light and fluffy.  I really need to make up my mind.erplexed   I want it to seal and have slip and keep my curl.
> 
> Maybe back to the drawing board.



Vintagecoilylocks I know the feeling...Your hair will tell you exactly what it needs....Keep growing...


 *Its great to keep Shea light & fluffy (so you can enjoy all the benefits)





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So i did my usual pre-poo, used my new Hairveda shampoo bar, and DC'd

Then I poured grapeseed oil on my hairand let it sit before adding condish and detangling.  it didn't seem to work as well as I had hoped.  Maybe I need a different oil.

My hair feels really soft though


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pulled Out my Mastex Heat Cap and did a HOT with the Palm Oil/Butter stuff for about 20-30 minutes.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just braided my hair and sealed the ends with my Shea butter miracle mix (that's my new title for it). I alternate with it and the coconut oil mix.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I wanna join! I know I'm late but I'll continue on with the next phase of the challenge. I mostly use my oils mixed with each other or mixed into other products. The only thing I use by itself is my coconut oil. 

Pre-poo: grapeseed/coconut/argan/castor/safflower oils

Added to D/C: castor/jojoba/grapeseed/coconut oils

Moisturizer: Mango butter/AVJ/argan oil

Spritz: AVJ/water/castor oil/peppermint oil 

I just bought some flax seed oil, so I will be adding that to my next D/C. I really want to try rice bran/sweet almond/wheat germ/avacado oils but I need to use up some of what I have first.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last-night I used my Shea smoothie & sealed length/ends with Sunflower seed oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an overnight HOT with Shea Moisture Reconstructive Elixir, rinsed this morning, then cowashed.I was a little heavy handed with the spray. Otherwise my hair was soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



FoxxyLocs said:


> *I wanna join! I know I'm late but I'll continue on with the next phase of the challenge. I mostly use my oils mixed with each other or mixed into other products. The only thing I use by itself is my coconut oil. *
> 
> Pre-poo: grapeseed/coconut/argan/castor/safflower oils
> 
> ...


 
FoxxyLocs

Welcome!  This is pretty much open-ended so please just jump right in and start posting.

We will start our 2nd Cycle May 1st -- August 31st.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita

Did you end up getting the Vitamins?

M&S'ed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Did you end up getting the Vitamins?
> 
> M&S'ed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Oil



IDareT'sHair  Just watching the thread for NOW!...LOL

How about you?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Just watching the thread for NOW!...LOL
> 
> *How about you?*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

erplexedImma end up getting them 

I've been very pleased tho' with the ones I'm taking, but I like jumping on Bandwagons   so I'll try them out.

Girl....It's 'pricey' to take 2 per day but Imma try that too for a minute.  It's definitely not cost effective.


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Today I used the Yucca Growth Thicken cream/lotion...MY HAIR LOVES THIS. It has great slip & leaves the hair very moisturize...I put my Walnut/Pumpkin seed oil mix on top..PERFECT.

Applied a little Brahmi oil to my scalp..JBCO/Peppermint mix on edges...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> erplexedImma end up getting them
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair 

...Keep us posted/With your results.....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> *Today I used the Yucca Growth Thicken cream/lotion...MY HAIR LOVES THIS.* It has great slip & leaves the hair very moisturize...I put my Walnut/Pumpkin seed oil mix on top..PERFECT.
> 
> Applied a little Brahmi oil to my scalp..JBCO/Peppermint mix on edges...
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

This sounds good!  Where did you pick this up?

Girl....You come up with the Most Unique stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> ..*.Keep us posted/With your results.....*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

I will.  I make a mental comparison with what I'm currently using.

Chile...I'll jump on the first Wagon Rollin'


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> This sounds good!  Where did you pick this up?
> 
> Girl....You come up with the Most Unique stuff.



IDareT'sHair Its from the Shea Moisture Organic line....I pick it up at Walgreen's...

*It has Neem oil,Wheat Germ oil,Grape-seed & other goodies...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Its from the Shea Moisture Organic line....I pick it up at Walgreen's...*
> 
> *It has Neem oil,Wheat Germ oil,Grape-seed & other goodies...
> 
> ...


 
@Lita

You know, that's One Line I've never tried.erplexed 

I was _slightly_ 'tempted' when Walgreen's had the B1G1. 

I looked at that Restorative Exlir and that Purification Treatment. This one (Yucca) sounds good too.

I will keep my eyes open for the next Sale.

Thanks!


----------



## Lita (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Lita
> 
> You know, that's One Line I've never tried.erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair    What?...You didn't pick any-thing up from the BOGO free sale....

 



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *What?...You didn't pick any-thing up from the BOGO free sale....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







As soon as I get home from work in the morning, I'm gonna soak my hair with my ceramide mix.  I'll leave it in all day and wash in the evening. Can't wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *What?...You didn't pick any-thing up from the BOGO free sale....**
> 
> *Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Nah....  But I looked.  I'm doing a personal No-Buy for the month of April.  

I looked, but decided to stick it out.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing an overnight pre-poo with my pre-poo oil mix. I have to be somewhere early tomorrow am so I'll probably just wear a hat out and do my shampoo and D/C when I get back. 

I did end up buying some rice bran oil even though I said I wouldn't. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp last night with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

HEY HOTTIES!

Hope everyone's evenings are off to a Great Start.  

I pullled out a Baggy...so tonight, I'm baggying with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Invigorating Spritz, HTN Leave-In and HTN Oil.  

Will Baggy until Bed-time.


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Remoist my hair BF/applied JBCO,Peppermint & Camphor mix to my edges...Brahmi oil around my bang..Rice bran oil on the length..



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Remoist my hair BF/applied JBCO,Peppermint & Camphor mix to my edges...Brahmi oil around my bang..Rice bran oil on the length..Happy Hair Growing!


 
Lita

Girl...You got All Kinds of Potions & Mixes Over there!  ........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

.................Double Posterplexed


----------



## Lita (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Girl...You got All Kinds of Potions & Mixes Over there!  ........



IDareT'sHair



..Trying to stay focused on combos that WORK 





Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lita

You are extremely "Creative"  I enjoy reading your Posts... 

I be thinking how in the Debil did she come up with that.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with grapeseed oil; keeps the itchies away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Oiled my scalp with *grapeseed oil; *keeps the itchies away.


 

curlyhersheygirl

Imma definitely re-up on the Grapeseed.  I Blew Straight through my Bottle in a few weeks.

But it was only 4 ounces. 

But I Loved It!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



curlyhersheygirl said:


> Oiled my scalp with grapeseed oil; keeps the itchies away.



I'll have to try this. 

I oiled my hair this morning with my ceramide mix. It feels so silky, too! Following Lita, I put some Brahmi on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I'll have to try this.
> 
> *I oiled my hair this morning with my ceramide mix. It feels so silky, too! Following Lita, I put some Brahmi on my scalp.*


 
@Brownie518 Sounds Good.

@Lita Always comin' up with something. 

Is Brahmi an Oil or a Powder?

I think I had some of that beforeerplexed

Ms. B -- You will LOVE Grapeseed.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518 Sounds Good.
> 
> @Lita Always comin' up with something.
> 
> ...



I got the Vadik Herbs Brahmi Amla oil. Its Sesame oil with the Brahmi in it I guess. Its...a bit pungent. 

I do LOVE that Grapeseed!!  I only got an 8 ounce to try it but I'll be getting 16 when I have to reup. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I got the Vadik Herbs Brahmi Amla oil. Its Sesame oil with the Brahmi in it I guess. *Its...a bit pungent. *
> 
> I do LOVE that Grapeseed!!  I only got an 8 ounce to try it but I'll be getting 16 when I have to reup. Love it.


 
Brownie518

So....That's a Nice Way of Sayin' It STANKS

Yeah...Grapeseed is the Business.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will be steaming with sweet almond oil in a bit.


----------



## cherry.a (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

used pantene oil moisturizer on my hair and scalp, then sealed with JBCO.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled dry hair with Africa's Ultimate Herbal oil and covered with a plastic cap for a few hours. Washed with shikakai shampoo bar, conditioned and detangled with Giovanni SAS conditioner. Oiled scalp and sealed ends with argan oil. My sister did some two strand twists. My hair feels clean, light and bounces.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

about to oil ends with sweet almond oil


----------



## Lita (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I'll have to try this.
> 
> I oiled my hair this morning with my ceramide mix. It feels so silky, too! Following Lita, I put some Brahmi on my scalp.



Brownie518 

 I'm laughing because I read the latter post & yes Brahmi oil stinks...That is why I oil my scalp lightly with it at night & apply some kind of scented cream/pomade or leave-in on top/Mask smell & in the morning..MY HAIR DOESN'T HAVE A  ODER..Just whatever the scented cream smells like...



*USING BRAHMI oil Every 3 days..JBCO mix on edges is working.....

How is Brahmi/Amla oil working for you?

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You are extremely "Creative"  I enjoy reading your Posts...
> 
> I be thinking how in the Debil did she come up with that.




IDareT'sHair



 Hi!I'm really listening to my hair about its likes & dislikes 

 *I experiment on my bang all the time & if its a miss/no real harm done/ I can always cut my bang & start over....

*My hair likes rice bran by itself when the weather is cooler as the main oil/it can have other oils mixed/but,it has to be the main carrier...

*The other day when the weather was warm..Rice bran by itself was a no go/when I  added some walnut to it/back on  track...

*I FORGOT TO MENTION I HAVE EMU OIL In my JBCO mix/That I apply to my edges daily....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I'm laughing because I read the latter post & yes Brahmi oil stinks...That is why I oil my scalp lightly with it at night & apply some kind of scented cream/pomade or leave-in on top/Mask smell & in the morning..MY HAIR DOESN'T HAVE A  ODER..Just whatever the scented cream smells like...
> 
> ...



Lita - I'm just starting out with the Brahmi. Amla has always been great on my hair but I just started using it again recently. I'm gonna go hard with them both for a while. 



Lita said:


> *I FORGOT TO MENTION I HAVE *EMU OIL In my JBCO mix/*That I apply to my edges daily....
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



I pulled out my Emu last night and was thinking about adding it to the JBCO. What else you got in that there mix, hmmm??? I know its some good stuff.


----------



## Lita (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Brownie518

Hi! In JBCO mix-Peppermint,Emu,Camphor,Little Jojoba to thin it out,little Black radish-its natural sulfur & Lavender eo trying to get rid of that one...My edges likes this mix....

*May add cayenne pepper oil..next


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ruby True (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Okay, I just  had to try this. I cowashed and used my crazy oil mix on wet hair rinsed with hot  water and then a mild DC , leave ins and  air dried. My  question is how do you know if you used too much oil. My  hair took a long time to dry and was a little bit mushy and the effect only lasted a day or two. TIA


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Added Sweet Almond and Jojoba oils to my deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Protein L-I and Sealed with HTN Oil


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Is anybody else having issues with greasiness? I felt like I did a good job rinsing out all the oils from my pre-poo & D/C yesterday, but today I have oil stains on my t-shirt and my neck is all greasy Is there a remedy for this? Am I doing something wrong? Somebody help me cuz I hate to give up my oils, but I can't be messing up my good shirts


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



FoxxyLocs said:


> Is anybody else having issues with greasiness? *I felt like I did a good job rinsing out all the oils from my pre-poo & D/C yesterday, but today I have oil stains on my t-shirt and my neck is all greasy Is there a remedy for this?* Am I doing something wrong? Somebody help me cuz I hate to give up my oils, but I can't be messing up my good shirts


 
FoxxyLocs

I haven't experienced the Oiliness.  Try 'less' oil.  I usually do a HOT on dry hair with a Heat Cap.  

And I have done oil rinses with Warm Water either before co-cleansing or as a Final Rinse after Deep Conditioning.

Hot/Warm/Cool/Cold is how I do my Rinse out.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



FoxxyLocs said:


> Is anybody else having issues with greasiness? I felt like I did a good job rinsing out all the oils from my pre-poo & D/C yesterday, but today I have oil stains on my t-shirt and my neck is all greasy Is there a remedy for this? Am I doing something wrong? Somebody help me cuz I hate to give up my oils, but I can't be messing up my good shirts


 
A little bit of oil goes a long way. I've noticed since becoming natural that I can't prepoo with oil and add a whole bunch of oil to my dc too. It's just too much. I have to be careful. I have not experienced oiliness by keeping a watch on this.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Prepooing/HOT with my mix tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir and massaged for about 2 minutes. That's about all I can tolerate and how long I can focus. I will oil the length of my hair with sweet almond oil for a overnight hot. Will rinse in the morning and cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I will be using up the rest of that Palm Oil/Butter Pre-Poo stuff tomorrow. YAY! _*glad to use up something*_

Will also use Pure Argan with my Leave-In under Dryer and will M&S with Hydratherma.

I think I like HennaSooq's Pure Argan _better_ than Camden Grey.....so I will hafta' re-evaluate that purchase.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

FoxxyLocs In addition to what was mentioned before, the shampoo and DC used is another factor to consider.

If for instance you're using a shampoo /or DC that contains heavy oils or a combination of a  few oils, you should use less oil to oil rinse, prepoo or HOT. 
If not you can use a bit more. HTH


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I put a little JBCO mixed with Brahmi on my scalp, with some Emu on my ends.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> I put a little JBCO mixed with Brahmi on my scalp, with some Emu on my ends.



Brownie518 How does your hair & scalp feel with this combo?



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Evening Hair-Hotties!

Doing my Hair tonight.  Didn't finish up that Palm Butter stuff (Like I thought..maybe next wash day).

But I will use:  Pure Argan Oil and Hydratherma Naturals Oil(s) today in my Regimen.  

JerriBlank I think I like _HennaSooq's_ Argan a bit better than _Camden Grey's_, but what I'm using it for, I guess it really doesn't make a big difference.

If I wanted "High Performance" with Argan, I'd probably "Break Down" and buy the one from HennaSooq again.  Like if I were using it to Flat-Iron or something.  I just use it with my L-I for under the dryer, so for now, this one is ok.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

KeraCare moisturizing sulfate free poo/Hollywood's Beauty Argan Hair Mask Dc 35min/Yucca cream/lotion leave-in/Sealed with Walnut & Pumpkin seed oil mix...Hair feels super silky,moisturize & tangle free.....Lightly oil my scalp with Brahmi......JBCO on edges....

*Hair smells like now-a-latter green apple candy..(Hollywood Beauty Argan Hydrating Mask) cost $7.99...Its a KEEPER..My hair seems to really like it.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey everyone...how many drops of peppermint oil are you adding to your deep conditioners??


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir and massaged for about 2 minutes. That's about all I can tolerate and how long I can focus. *I will oil the length of my hair with sweet almond oil for a overnight hot.* *Will rinse in the morning* and cowash.


 
Didn't do the bolded because I fell asleep. Plan to do it tonight though.


----------



## Lita (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> Hey everyone...how many drops of peppermint oil are you adding to your deep conditioners??



AlliCat  Hi! If I add it to my conditioners about 8-10 drops...My scalp oil mix 8-9 drops in 4oz bottle....Keep us posted.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Lita how does that make your scalp feel? I added 10 drops to my deep conditioner and my scalp feels extremely tingly. Is it supposed to feel like a really strong cool sensation? am I using too much?? I didn't use a ton of conditioner either so it's concentrated -- is this bad to use too much essential oil?


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

AlliCat and Lita - I've been MIA from this thread for a minute. How often would you add peppermint to the DC. What is it good for?

Kinda OT peppermint use -- I use it as a body freshening oil. I perspire (oh how lady like) a lot. A little trick learned long ago is to dab some peppermint oil in select pressure points (on the body) at the start of the day so as I perspire, the peppermint gives off a very nice fragrance. I also will massage some on the temple area when experiencing a headache.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



divachyk said:


> @AlliCat and @Lita - I've been MIA from this thread for a minute. How often would you add peppermint to the DC. What is it good for?
> 
> Kinda OT peppermint use -- I use it as a body freshening oil. I perspire (oh how lady like) a lot. A little trick learned long ago is to dab some peppermint oil in select pressure points (on the body) at the start of the day so as I perspire, the peppermint gives off a very nice fragrance. I also will massage some on the temple area when experiencing a headache.



I think it stimulates the scalp to enhance circulation and thus hair growth...that's what all the websites say but who knows. I just know it feels really nice and tingly on the scalp. Also helps DC's smell fresh and minty... and thx for the tip


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Speaking of Peppermint: I recently started using_ Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner_ that is extremely "Pepperminty"

Like Altoids on Steroids....

Very Stimulating especially under the dryer. I haven't tried to Steam with it (yet).

So as far as "going for the tingle" this one has MAD TINGLE


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of Peppermint: I recently started using_ Cathy Howse UBH Deep Conditioner_ that it extremely "Pepperminty"
> 
> Like Altoids on Steroids....
> 
> ...



YEAH i noticed that too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> *YEAH i noticed that too!*


 
AlliCat

What did you think of it?  And what Moisturizing DC'ers are you following up with?


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @AlliCat
> 
> What did you think of it?  And what Moisturizing DC'ers are you following up with?



I've only tried it once and didn't like it. It has the properties of a strong protein conditioner and provided no slip, and I recently realized that I was supposed to follow up wiht a moisturizing conditioner Well i haven't tried using it since the first time, so i will report back when I decide to try it again


----------



## Lita (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> Lita how does that make your scalp feel? I added 10 drops to my deep conditioner and my scalp feels extremely tingly. Is it supposed to feel like a really strong cool sensation? am I using too much?? I didn't use a ton of conditioner either so it's concentrated -- is this bad to use too much essential oil?



AlliCat Hi! Yes,Its very tingly..I love tingle..Makes my scalp feel so refreshed. I dont know about extra growth..but,my scalp feels great...I use a lot of conditioner..So its not too concentrated....

*I dont think its too strong (your mix) because you wash it out....


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir and massaged for about 2 minutes. That's about all I can tolerate and how long I can focus. *I will oil the length of my hair with sweet almond oil for a overnight hot. Will rinse in the morning* and cowash.


 


Shay72 said:


> Didn't do the bolded because I fell asleep. Plan to do it tonight though.


 
Yeah um still didn't do it last night. I do have amla oil in my hair right now with a plastic cap on. I plan to exercise that will help with the heat even more, do a tea rinse, and cowash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized this morning with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Leave-In.  Will Seal later with HTN Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



AlliCat said:


> *I've only tried it once and didn't like it. It has the properties of a strong protein conditioner and provided no slip, and I recently realized that I was supposed to follow up wiht a moisturizing conditioner *Well i haven't tried using it since the first time, so i will report back when I decide to try it again


 
@AlliCat

Yeah, I realize you got to Moisturize the heck outta your hair after using. At least for me.

I've used it twice. The 1st time, I used it under dryer (no plastic cap) and followed-up with a Moisturizing Cream Rinse. My hair was 'dry' and I didn't feel the follow up Cream Rinse was 'strong' enough in Moisture to off-set UBH.

The 2nd time I used it, I used a Plastic Cap and Steamed with a Moisturizing DC'er for about 45 minutes. I liked it a lot better. Next time (Tuesday), I will do no plastic cap and Steam afterwards with Plenty of Moisture. 

I think this will work best for me (My Hair). But it took me a coupla' times to make my final decision about this product.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Brownie518 How does your hair & scalp feel with this combo?
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!




Lita 
It feels good. I only put a little of the Brahmi/JBCO on my front edges and my nape (problem areas for me). I'm about to put some on right now, too.  The emu actually feels really good. My ends look and feel great.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with Jojoba oil after moisturizing


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

So my DH picked up flaxseed oil instead hempseed. Anyone have experience with flaxseed oil?


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Claudie's Elixir. Applied Claudie's Shea Pomade to the length of my hair. I may baggy overnight. We shall see.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 16, 2011)

Prepooing with grapeseed oil.


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just applied grapeseed oil to length and my scalp to prepoo overnight... half way through I remembered I wanted to use my vatika frosting to prepoo overnight...  

A little bummed but oh well!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I didn't baggy overnight. I will be oil rinsing at some point today with sweet almond or amla oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed this morning with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Dampen my braids with water,applied Shea smoothie on the length...Lightly oiled my scalp with Brahmi...JBCO mix on edges....Sealed with Sunflower seed oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I added a little of my ceramide oil mix to my DC this morning. I put some JBCO/Brahmi/Emu on my nape and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized & Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will do an overnight hot with sweet almond oil. Decided I won't buy my ceramide oils until I finish this sweet almond oil. So probably means I won't buy oil until sometime in May.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I tapped my edges with some JBCO, moisturized, and sealed up with some Hydratherma Naturals oil.


----------



## Lita (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pre poo with Mahabhringraj oil,Wash Amla,Neem cream poo,Herbal Hair Mask Treatment 20min,Rinsed with argan con,RedKen Dc45 min,BF leave-in,Sealed with Walnut oil...Brahmi oil on scalp...JBCO edges...

*Hair feels light & fluffy...

*Will do the  Nourishing Herbal Hair Mask Treatment during spring...

Nourishing Herbal Hair Mask ingredients-Australian Pink Clay,Rhassoul clay,Organic Aloe Vera juice,Raw honey,Virgin olive oil,Virgin hemp-seed,Grapefruit seed exr,Silk protein,Brahmi,Jaswand-Hibiscus powder,Black willow bark,Marshmallow root,Sunflower seed oil,Aloe leaf,Chondrus & Althea ext


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## choctaw (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled dry hair with Africa's Ultimate Herbal Oil and baggied overnight. Washed with shikakai bar. Conditioned with Tigi Moisture Maniac, detangled with shower comb. Conditioned with Pantene Frizzy to Smooth, combed through with shower comb. Rinsed and used Giovanni SAS as leave-in. Oiled scalp and ends with argan oil. Used denman to distribute oils. Double strand twists on dry hair. Hair is clean, bouncy and soft.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Still oiling ladies i used ceramides oil mix as prepoo to help keep her moist after using scalp treatment poo.  Oiling scalp with jojoba, thyme, cedarwood, rosemary, peppermint. Sealing with cocasta oil from hv.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Rinsed the sweet almond oil out and followed with a cowash using HV Moist PRO.


----------



## fiyahwerks (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hi Ladies:

I have a dumb question. I read through some of the 60 pages of this topic, but where do you ladies/gents purchase your oils from? health food stores? Ethnic stores? I went to my local beauty supply store and all I see is Shea butter, jojoba oil, tea tree, and cocoa butter. Some I can find on amazon.com. But I rather purchase it from a store so I can feel and smell it. I would like to try argan oil, sweet almond oil or avocado oil. Is there a location that has recipes on creating certain oils? Also, is there a list of what each oil accomplishes or what benefits on hair?

Any information that is given is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Use Pure Argan and Hydratherma Naturals Oil(s) tonight.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



fiyahwerks said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I have a dumb question. I read through some of the 60 pages of this topic, but where do you ladies/gents purchase your oils from? health food stores? Ethnic stores? I went to my local beauty supply store and all I see is Shea butter, jojoba oil, tea tree, and cocoa butter. Some I can find on amazon.com. But I rather purchase it from a store so I can feel and smell it. I would like to try argan oil, sweet almond oil or avocado oil. Is there a location that has recipes on creating certain oils? Also, is there a list of what each oil accomplishes or what benefits on hair?
> 
> Any information that is given is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


I got mine from GNC and Vitamin Shoppe. You can also get them from Whole Foods.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did my pre-poo & D/C with oils yesterday. Prolonged rinsing in the shower prevented any extra oiliness today


----------



## Ltown (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



fiyahwerks said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> I have a dumb question. I read through some of the 60 pages of this topic, but where do you ladies/gents purchase your oils from? health food stores? Ethnic stores? I went to my local beauty supply store and all I see is Shea butter, jojoba oil, tea tree, and cocoa butter. Some I can find on amazon.com. But I rather purchase it from a store so I can feel and smell it. I would like to try argan oil, sweet almond oil or avocado oil. Is there a location that has recipes on creating certain oils? Also, is there a list of what each oil accomplishes or what benefits on hair?
> 
> Any information that is given is greatly appreciated. Thanks!



@fiyaerks, you can check whole foods, in your area there maybe a natural food store, vitamin shoppe carry essntial oils, gnc, i get my vegetable oils from grocery stores or TJmax like almond, avacodo, sesame, sunflower and walnut.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ltown

When do you think you'll be trying that Mozeke Oil?

Interested in what you think.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled scalp with Claudie's Elixir.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> When do you think you'll be trying that Mozeke Oil?
> 
> Interested in what you think.




IDareT'sHair,  probably not for a couple of weeks. I'm still working my flaky dry scalp with some of the other oil mix.  I don't want to waste quality oils on my hair right now, i'm washing every other day and using most as prepoo.    I will let you know, it will probably be in 2 weeks hopefully i will have little or no flakes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> @IDareT'sHair, probably not for a couple of weeks.* I'm still working my flaky dry scalp with some of the other oil mix. I *don't want to waste quality oils on my hair right now, *i'm washing every other day* and using most as prepoo. I will let you know, it will probably be in 2 weeks hopefully i will have little or no flakes.


 
Ltown

Are you still using the stuff from the Derm?


----------



## Ltown (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Are you still using the stuff from the Derm?



IDareT'sHair, yes it's working i have a little flake but it only been 2 weeks from the last visit.  That way i'm using all my other oils to saturate the hair and scalp.  The derma stuff is not for everyday because of steriods.


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Omg Shay72 and IDareT'sHair, I didn't see you guys' mentions! *shameface*. My bestie uses my acct to lurk,and i think she clicks my notifications to get rid of them. Lol. Sorry ladies! If I hadn't decided to catch up in here,I wouldn't have noticed them!

Okay,onto the business at hand,I finished a bottle of that shea butter reconstructive elixir.. I went through it so quickly that I didn't even realize it! I'm laying off it now.lol. I have been sealing with some Ojon restorative treatment,and I also did a HOT with it last night. I won't repurchase this anytime soon. I forgot my natural hair doesn't love it like my relaxed hair did.
IDareT'sHair,a new TJMaxx opened in my area,and I went in just to browse. They had pure argan oil in the hair section.. It was forty bucks for about 4ozs. I want it.. I will not repurchase from camdengrey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> Omg @Shay72 and @IDareT'sHair, I didn't see you guys' mentions! *shameface*. My bestie uses my acct to lurk,and i think she clicks my notifications to get rid of them. Lol. Sorry ladies! If I hadn't decided to catch up in here,I wouldn't have noticed them!
> 
> Okay,onto the business at hand,I finished a bottle of that shea butter reconstructive elixir.. I went through it so quickly that I didn't even realize it! I'm laying off it now.lol. I have been sealing with some Ojon restorative treatment,and I also did a HOT with it last night. I won't repurchase this anytime soon. I forgot my natural hair doesn't love it like my relaxed hair did.
> @IDareT'sHair*,a new TJMaxx opened in my area,and I went in just to browse. They had pure argan oil in the hair section.. It was forty bucks for about 4ozs. I want it.. I will not repurchase from camdengrey.*


 
Interesting. JerriBlank

I may re-purchase from HennaSooq.  Haven't decided.erplexed  

What I need it for, I may stick with CG.  Not sure.  But that's good to know about TJX.  Thanks!


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair,I'm too scared to try hennasooq now.. If this in store argan oil is crappy,I sure will return it. Also, does anyone else find themselves trying to justify in store purchases,yet spend easily online?. Idk what's wrong with me. I looked at that oil and was like,hell nah that is too expensive! I have spent that much,and then some for the same thing on the innanets. Wth?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> @IDareT'sHair,I'm too scared to try hennasooq now.. If this in store argan oil is crappy,I sure will return it. *Also, does anyone else find themselves trying to justify in store purchases,yet spend easily online?. Idk what's wrong with me. I looked at that oil and was like,hell nah that is too expensive! I have spent that much,and then some for the same thing on the innanets. Wth?*


 
JerriBlank

Gurl......Yes!  I understand completely


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized and Sealed twice today with Hydratherma Naturals


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Steamed with sweet almond oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized and Sealed with Hydratherma Naturals Leave-In, Lotion, Follicle Invigorator and Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pulled out my Hairveda Cocosta Oil.  Will be using that and Hairveda Avosoya Oil for a while.

Will 'retire' my Hydratherma Naturals Oil until the Fall.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

greased my ends and scalp for the first time in a very long time with Triple Gro lol. it was just sitting in my bathroom (my mom and sis use these products religiously)


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Before washing this morning, I used some of my oil mix with garlic and amla. 

Put on a little Oyin Dew and sealed with Afroveda Emu Jojoba shine oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Protein Balanced L-I and Sealed with Hairveda's Cocosta Oil.

My plan is to finish up a coupla' HTN products I have opened, and make the switch Spring/Summer to Hairveda.

Will go back to HTN in the fall.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled dry hair with mahanarayan massage oil. Rinsed with warm water. Conditioned with Tigi Moisture Maniac, Pantene medium to thick. Rinsed, detangled with Skala Ceramides G3 conditioner and shower comb. Made double twists and air dried.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got up and used some BFH Espresso Scalp cream and sealed up with some Emu/JBCO mix. This makes my hair very soft and shiny.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Under the Dryer but will use:  Pure Argan and a little HV Cocosta Oil in a few.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Used castor oil but that made me itchy so today i used evoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Pullled out my Njoi Creations Sweet Coconut Pomade.  It smells delish!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just used some Njoi in Sweet Cocnut Pomade w/Acai Berry.  It smells Amazing!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a hot right now with shikakai oil, will rinse, do a tea rinse, then cowash.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I did a rinse with some warmed up grapeseed oil. Nice.


----------



## Lita (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Pullled out my Njoi Creations Sweet Coconut Pomade.  It smells delish!



IDareT'sHair  I love that pomade so nice & smooth/The smell makes you want to eat it...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *I love that pomade so nice & smooth/The smell makes you want to eat it...lol *
> *Happy Hair Growing!*


 
@Lita

Gurl...........It Really Does   It reminds me of Black Cherry Ice Cream.


----------



## choctaw (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will oil hair with EVOO mixed with vitamin E oil and a few drops of tea tree oil. Cover hair with plastic cap for a few hours and follow with conditioner wash.


----------



## B3e (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Technically not in this challenge, but just wanted to share, if there's an oil challenge after the 30th I'm in. I infused an assortment of oils in an assortment of herbs. Mainly trying to clear my dresser...too many products. I've done nothing to my hair this month, why I have them all is beyond me. I hope this will get me on track, since it took so much effort.


*Oils:*
—Africa's Best Ultimate Herbal
—Keo Karpin
—Almond
—Castor

*Powders/Herbs/Misc:*
—Horsetail
—Nettle Leaf
—Fenugreek
—Shikakai
—Ginger
—Tea Masala (I was curious...)

I don't expect anything, but am happy to finally be rid of those bottles of useless things.

*Plan:*
—Oil nightly
—Clarify Monthly
—Cowash in between as needed

I'll use my nape for measurement....it's really a sad reality. It was 5.5" in november and now....it's 5.25" It's growing backwards. This setback may be due to a number of things, including an unsteady diet, lack of exercise, lack of sun, lack of sleep, lack of a regimen...etc. etc. I've really set myself up for this, but the weird thing is that the rest of my hair is growing quite fabulously. But what's the point if I'm going to be uber preoccupied with the nape 

For anyone who's interested, I'll post a start pic when I redo these current braids/or remove them this weekend. I'll post an update pic the weekend of May 20th.

*ETA: Infused Oil Starting Pic & Blog Entry

Also...*sheepish* my hair's not growing backwards, but I may certainly be growing dumber. *


----------



## againstallodds (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Prepooing overnight with Vatika Frosting


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Prepooing with a mix of aloe vera juice & castor oil sealed with vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



.Wanji. said:


> Technically not in this challenge, but just wanted to share, if there's an oil challenge after the 30th I'm in. I infused an assortment of oils in an assortment of herbs. Mainly trying to clear my dresser...too many products. I've done nothing to my hair this month, why I have them all is beyond me. I hope this will get me on track, since it took so much effort.
> 
> 
> *Oils:*
> ...


 
.Wanji.

Welcome Wanji and Thanks for Listing your Regimen.  We will be going into a Spring/Summer May 1, 2011 through August 31st 2011.  So we will be looking/expecting your Participation.

Glad to have You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hey Ladies, Decided to Self-Relax today.  I used Coconut Oil and some Pure Keratin Oil on my Previously Relaxed Hair.

I added a squirt or 2 of Shea Butter Oil into my Relaxer (MBB Sensitive Scalp No-Lye).

I applied Pure Argan with my Leave In and will probably Sealed after moisturizing with HV Avosoya Oil.

Used Quite a bit of Oils today.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair - So how did the relaxing go? Good, I'm sure...What did you use??


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Brownie518 said:


> @IDareT'sHair - *So how did the relaxing go? Good, I'm sure...What did you use??*


 
@Brownie518

It went okayerplexed I don't think my smoothing was good as it coulda' been.

I used MBB Sensitive Scalp No-Lye. Mid-Protein w/Joico KPak, Co-washed with Nutrine Garlic and Moist 24/7.

Neutralized, Chelated, Acidified. WHEW! (Not in that Order, of course)

Sat under dryer with AE Garlic. Then I Steamed with KBB Luscious Locs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I used up my Njoi Sweet Coconut Pomade. I have 1 Back Up of this. 

Today I've been using HV's Vatika Frosting. 

I'll use about 1/2 Jar and stick it back in the Refridge.

I love using this after Relaxing for some reason. I find it very soothing to my Hair/Scalp.

I pulled out my She Scent It Marshmallow Hair Cream. For My Oils I'll being using SSI Cocosta Oil and/or HV Avosoya Oil, JBCO.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an oil rinse with sweet almond oil yesterday after dcing and before detangling. Doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil. Will rinse then cowash. I feel and see the difference when oil rinsing. My hair is really soft, easier to detangle, and great curl definition. This combined with my weekly ayurvedic pastes are a real benefit to my hair.


----------



## PAgirl (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did an overnight prepoo with hot evco and evoo.  Woke up in the morning to soft hair!


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

This challenge is supposed to be helping me use up oils,but I keep buying new ones.. My newest conquest is Anita Grant's organic sapote castor hair oil.*slow pervert drools*
This oil is amazing!! No other way to put it! I have used it as a HOT and to seal. I love it sooooo much. We have a local supplier of Anita Grant in my city now,so I'm in trouble. I have already planned when I'm going back there to get another one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Shay72 said:


> Did an oil rinse with sweet almond oil yesterday after dcing and before detangling. Doing a HOT right now with sweet almond oil. Will rinse then cowash.* I feel and see the difference when oil rinsing. My hair is really soft, easier to detangle, and great curl definition. This combined with my weekly ayurvedic pastes are a real benefit to my hair.*


 
Shay72 

Nice Post.  Thanks Shay!



JerriBlank said:


> This challenge is supposed to be helping me use up oils,but I keep buying new ones.. *My newest conquest is Anita Grant's organic sapote castor hair oil.*slow pervert drools**
> *This oil is amazing!! No other way to put it! I have used it as a HOT and to seal. I love it sooooo much. We have a local supplier of Anita Grant in my city now,so I'm in trouble. I have already planned when I'm going back there to get another one.*


 
JerriBlank

_*Slow Pervert Drools with You*_


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> *This challenge is supposed to be helping me use up oils,but I keep buying new ones*.. My newest conquest is Anita Grant's organic sapote castor hair oil.*slow pervert drools*
> This oil is amazing!! No other way to put it! I have used it as a HOT and to seal. I love it sooooo much. We have a local supplier of Anita Grant in my city now,so I'm in trouble. *I have already planned when I'm going back there to get another one*.


 
LOL @ the bolded b/c I'm in the same situation . 

My WEN Lavender is almost gone, so I'm going to use more of that oil as a prepoo for the next couple of weeks. At least this one will be used up!


----------



## itismehmmkay (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a hot oil cholesterol treatment again.  I can tell the difference w/ these weekly treatments.  Think I've done 4 (I missed last weeks treatment).


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 25, 2011)

I've been slacking on my prepooing lately. I still seal on the regular with my hot six oil though.


----------



## AlliCat (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

added jojoba and peppermint oils to my DC


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

IDareT'sHair, 
This stuff is niiceee! I have it in my purse today.
PinkPebbles, I really need to stop. Lmao! Seriously,I'm going to have to mix the good stuff with the mediocre until I finish them. I have blown through every oil that I raved about in here,and the so-so ones are still sitting there staring at me accusingly. . I pick up good ones,like "oooh,this will be good for the oil challenge." I have to use up the sucky ones! Lol.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Washed/Dc & sealed with Argan,Sesame & Walnut oil...on scalp,,Brahmi...

*I had a little set back this weekend..I was using a pain patch (for my arm) & had a negative reaction..Itchy skin/scalp..Hair shed.....I was doing so well with gaining thickness/keeping a healthy scalp..Did a light blow dry/hair looks /feel better...LIVE & LEARN about meds....

*Back on track NOW!

*Brahmi mix is-Brahmi.Emu.JBCO & Mahabhringraj oil...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Washed/Dc & sealed with Argan,Sesame & Walnut oil...on scalp,,Brahmi...
> 
> **I had a little set back this weekend..I was using a pain patch (for my arm) & had a negative reaction..Itchy skin/scalp..Hair shed.....I was doing so well with gaining thickness/keeping a healthy scalp..Did a light blow dry/hair looks /feel better...LIVE & LEARN about meds....*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

Hey Girlie!

I read about your 'problem' in the DC'ing Thread.

Glad Things are "Better"


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair  Thank you! I mean I couldnt comb my hair..Finger comb or any-thing/it was just coming out...I took my time..(HOURS) it paid off..My skin wasn't the same either...

*I didn't drink enough water...With that patch you have to increase you water intake-I wasn't feeling well this weekend/So I didn't feel like it..Back to my water & other vits....THANK GOD!


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thank you! I mean I couldnt comb my hair..Finger comb or any-thing/it was just coming out...I took my time..(HOURS) it paid off..*My skin was werd...*
> 
> **I didn't drink enough water...With that patch you have to increase you water intake-I wasn't feeling well this weekend/So I didn't feel like it..Back to my water & other vits....THANK GOD!*
> 
> ...


 
Lita

That Sounds Terrible.

Take Care of Yourself and feel better soon.:blowkiss:


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> That Sounds Terrible.
> 
> Take Care of Yourself and feel better soon.:blowkiss:



IDareT'sHair  I will thanks.



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been sealing up with my HTN Oil after moisturizing. I'll be using Hemp and Grape Seed oils to add to my DCs this week.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> IDareT'sHair  Thank you! I mean I couldnt comb my hair..Finger comb or any-thing/it was just coming out...I took my time..(HOURS) it paid off..My skin wasn't the same either...
> 
> *I didn't drink enough water...With that patch you have to increase you water intake-I wasn't feeling well this weekend/So I didn't feel like it..Back to my water & other vits....THANK GOD!
> 
> ...



Lita, sorry to hear about your trouble. Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Lita, sorry to hear about your trouble. Hope you get well soon!



Ltown Thank you! I already feel better...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Double Post


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized Tonight with Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion and Sealed with Hairveda's Avosoya Oil.


----------



## B3e (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

First night baggying with my infused oil.
Can't wait 'til morning! I find the magic usually happens when one's sleeping. 

HHG Ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Use Pure Argan and Hairveda's Avosoya Oil during today's wash-day


----------



## Lita (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Last night oiled the length with sesame seed....Feels so nice & soft...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I am in this challenge and haven't been in here since January.   So I am coming back in here for accountability sake and fessing up. I am recommitting.

My hair is currently in mini twists so I am going to seal my ends daily with sunflower oil and the my twists every 2 or 3 days with sunflower oil. 

I will do a Chicoro's prepoo on my next shampoo day which will be the 1st weekend in May.

Gotta get back on track.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Used HV cocosta and moeske last night, will do prepoo with Chicoro tonight and use moeske!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

faithVA

Welcome Back Girl.  

Yes, Please stop in and post.  It really does help keep you accountable to not only "Oiling" but Finishing up the Oils you're trying to get rid of.

Some of the Ladies (including myself) has had Excellent Progress.  So Don't be a Stranger.

We will be restarting May 1st - August 31st, so please join us.


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

oil and sealed the other day and last night with grapeseed oil..


----------



## faithVA (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> @faithVA
> 
> Welcome Back Girl.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks IDareT'sHair -- I am back right on time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



faithVA said:


> Thanks @IDareT'sHair -- *I am back right on time.*


 
faithVA

You sure are.  

oke:So, pull those Oils Out.  That Plasic Cap, Heat Cap, Steamer......whatever it takes Cause we Gone get this Party Started May 1st


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> You sure are.
> 
> oke:So, pull those Oils Out.  That Plasic Cap, Heat Cap, Steamer......whatever it takes Cause we Gone get this Party Started May 1st



Yeah! Count me in too! I have been using oils, etc. But I really need to get focused on retaining length.  I have started to just wear my 2- strand twists, regardless of how horrible they look... and I seal the ends with Grape Seed Oil nightly. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

@Amazhaan


:welcome3:

I Got You Sis! So, is Grapeseed the only Oil you'll be using during this Challenge? 

Or will you be using other Oils as well?

Also, will you just be Sealing or will you be incorporating HOTs and/Or Oil Rinses?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Sealed with HV Avosoya Oil


----------



## JerriBlank (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Going to oil my hair lightly,focusing on the ends,cover with a plastic cap,then rinse in th shower tomorrow. I guess that's an oil rinse?  I'm using my old castor/omega3,6,9 blend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



JerriBlank said:


> Going to oil my hair lightly,focusing on the ends,cover with a plastic cap,then rinse in th shower tomorrow. I guess that's an oil rinse? *I'm using my old castor/omega3,6,9 blend*.


 
JerriBlank

That sounds good.  I had an Essential Fatty Acids (EFA) Oil of Omega 3,6,9.  I never replaced it.  

Girl....That right there was some gooooooood stuff


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 27, 2011)

IDareT'sHair...

Giiiiiiiiirl....I am in the PJ Challenge so I have quite a few oils.... 

I have the following:
 - Grape Seed Oil
 - Wheat Germ Oil
 - Castor Oil
 - Jamaican Black Castor Oil
 - Argan Oil
 - Jojoba Oil
 - Apricot Kernel Oil
 - Sweet Almond Oil
 - Extra Virgin Olive Oil

And an KeraCare Essential Oil Mix...

I'll be using them with deep conditioners, oil rinses and sealing my ends.

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Hairveda has an Omega 369 oil.

I steamed with sweet almond oil. It seems as if it is a never ending supply of oil in that bottle. It's looking like it may take me through May.


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 27, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I'm still oiling my scalp with the QB amla pomade but have started to oil the length of my hair again with a mix of coconut and sesame oil. I really like the nutty smell of those two oils. I wont repurchase the sesame oil because I recently stumbled upon some of the ceramide threads and want some of those oils so bad now. Coconut oil will always be my favorite though. Why I stopped using it I have no idea.


----------



## sherann (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Taking notes.  Thanks for the knowledge ladies!


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Combed my hair & only 4 hairs came out (Yeah) I haven't combed my hair sense Sunday difficult experience-Thanks Coffee oil scalp mix...Just did a light oil today with Brahmi on scalp...JBCO edges..Sesame seed on length...



Coffee oil mix-Camellia,Coffee,Burdock Root,Neem Leaf & little Emu...Gives a nice tingle on the scalp & makes the hair feel very soft....

*Garden Of Wisdom-Made this custom blend for me,they infused it for 4 weeks (Nice & Strong)

*Only thing I added was (Emu) because, I have a lot of it....Didn't have to buy any...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> Combed my hair & only 4 hairs came out (Yeah) I haven't combed my hair sense Sunday difficult experience-Thanks Coffee oil scalp mix...Just did a light oil today with Brahmi on scalp...JBCO edges..Sesame seed on length...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lita, did you infuse your coffee oil for a long time and did you use camellia as the carrier oil? I have some coffee beans but have yet infuse anything. I use my herbal tea bags with most of my infusion. You have some awesome oils mixtures.  I'm slowly getting heal, but the shampoo is causing alot of shedding so I'm increasing my tea rinse and will co-wash for a couple of days and lay off of the shampoo since my scalp is doing better.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Lita, did you infuse your coffee oil for a long time and did you use camellia as the carrier oil? I have some coffee beans but have yet infuse anything. I use my herbal tea bags with most of my infusion. You have some awesome oils mixtures.  I'm slowly getting heal, but the shampoo is causing alot of shedding so I'm increasing my tea rinse and will co-wash for a couple of days and lay off of the shampoo since my scalp is doing better.



Ltown Hi! No,I didn't infuse the coffee oil.This time,I ask Garden Of Wisdom to make it for me..The Camellia oil is the carrier/You can use coffee beans & your tea bags...(Coffee oil) was infused for 4 weeks (Nice & Strong) you feel it on your scalp...


*I'm glad your scalp is recovering...May-be you should use a detangling baby shampoo,When I was having (scalp) issues re-thyroid,I would use baby shampoo & it works...

*If you send [email protected]  email/They will give you instructions about oil infusions...

The actual site it   www.gardenofwisdom.com  They have a forum  about mixing & using natural products...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @Ltown Hi! No,I didn't infuse the coffee oil.This time,I ask Garden Of Wisdom to make it for me..The Camellia oil is the carrier/You can use coffee beans & your tea bags...(Coffee oil) was infused for 4 weeks (Nice & Strong) you feel it on your scalp...
> 
> 
> *I'm glad your scalp is recovering...May-be you should use a detangling baby shampoo,When I was having (scalp) issues re-thyroid,I would use baby shampoo & it works...
> ...


 
Lita, baby shampoo that excellent suggestion! thanks!
Oh I'll be looking at Gardens I've been there before for skin products but never order.


----------



## Lita (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ltown said:


> Lita, baby shampoo that excellent suggestion! thanks!
> Oh I'll be looking at Gardens I've been there before for skin products but never order.



Ltown Please Keep Us Posted....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Naturals Lotion and Sealed with Hairveda's Avosoya Oil.


----------



## beana (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I use oil rinses with every wash and can attest to the cumulative effect it has had on my hair. My hair is much silkier and smoother. As as someone who is 10 months post and transitioning to natural, its amazing how much an extra 2-3 mins can change your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



beana said:


> *I use oil rinses with every wash and can attest to the cumulative effect it has had on my hair. My hair is much silkier and smoother. As as someone who is 10 months post and transitioning to natural, its amazing how much an extra 2-3 mins can change your hair.*


 
@beana

Great Post! 

Thanks Beana for sharing Your Progress & Your Results.

Please Continue to Keep Us Updated!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will be using SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream on the length of my hair in a bit.


----------



## Amazhaan (Apr 28, 2011)

Just sealed my length and ends with Grape Seed Oil...

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Will Seal my Moisture in today with HV Avosoya Oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Doing a hot with sweet almond oil now, will rinse, then cowash.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Just got an email from Jasmines Bath and Beauty-she is having a Mothers Day SALE-CODE:mommy at check-out & a free sample...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

For the Ayurvedic oil lovers...Tattvas Herbs Organics is having a 35% off plus free shipping until Tuesday May 4th 2011..Discount code-Planet at check-out...

*On all products/They have a great selection of natural remedies...

I use the Super--Critical (Herbal Hair Oil) ingredients-Neem.Maka,Gotu Kola (Brahmi),Cyperus,Jati chetika,Gunja,Dhatura,Jeshtimadu...Infused in Sesame seed oil...

*Its light & have a soft sweet scent,when applied to the scalp it has a cooling effect..I LIKE IT..

www.tattvasherbs.com

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> For the Ayurvedic oil lovers...Tattvas Herbs Organics is having a 35% off plus free shipping until Tuesday May 4th 2011..Discount code-Planet at check-out...
> 
> *On all products/They have a great selection of natural remedies...
> 
> ...


 
Lita

You Are Truly "Queen" Of All Things Oils  Sounds good.

Thanks Lita.


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Got some castor oil for my scalp!!!! yay thickening and growth!


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I forgot the Heavnly Hair Oil is soooo incredible as well from Tattva's Herbs...

Heavenly Hair Oil ingredients-Amaravela,Bringraj,Amla,Brahmi,Mendi,Sandalwood,Haridra,Chakra,Marda,coconut oil,Haridra,Bahera & Citrus oil....



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> You Are Truly "Queen" Of All Things Oils  Sounds good.
> 
> Thanks Lita.



IDareT'sHair Aww,Thanks 

...I think I'm an oil JUNKIE 

..My big SECRET...lol



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Lita said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Aww,Thanks **
> 
> **...I think I'm an oil JUNKIE **
> 
> ...


 
Lita

Chile....You Know You Will Find Some Oils

Thanks for Sharing.


----------



## Lita (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



IDareT'sHair said:


> Lita
> 
> Chile....You Know You Will Find Some Oils
> 
> Thanks for Sharing.








Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Moisturized with Hydratherma Follicle Invigorator, Lotion, Protein L-I & Sealed tonight with Avosoya Oil.


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 29, 2011)

Still using my coconut oil and Shea mixture...ends look good. No splits!!


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my hair with amla and I have on a plastic cap now. Will rinse in the morning, do a tea rinse, then cowash.


----------



## leiah (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

It's April 30th...


----------



## chelseatiara (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

*GASP* the last day of the challenge and i JUST got some castor oil!


----------



## Meritamen (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I've been using my coconut/sesame seed oil mix to seal my hair after a water spritz. Don't plan to wash my hair today so no need for a pre-wash treatment.
I don't even remember why I bought the sesame seed oil, does anyone know what it is good for?


Lita said:


> I forgot the Heavnly Hair Oil is soooo incredible as well from Tattva's Herbs...
> 
> Heavenly Hair Oil ingredients-Amaravela,Bringraj,Amla,Brahmi,Mendi,Sandalwood,Haridra,Chakra,Marda,coconut oil,Haridra,Bahera & Citrus oil....
> 
> ...


I have never heard of that site or half of those oils. I'm an undercover oil junkie in the making. Got some researching to do! 


chelseatiara said:


> *GASP* the last day of the challenge and i JUST got some castor oil!


LOL, I  just realized this is the last day to! So is there going to be a part deux?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Poppin' & Lockin' that Moisture & Sealing in with Hairveda Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Ravengirl

No worries.  Part II will be May 1st, 2011 through August 31st, 2011

I'll start the thread tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Having Brunch tomorrow with Friends. Will apply Red Palm Butter w/2 Plastic Caps under my Du-rag & Wig. 

_*should use this butter up*_

Come Home Co-Cleanse and use Pure Argan and Hairveda Avosoya Oil(s).

Using:
Red Palm Oil/Butter
Pure Argan
Hairveda Avosoya


----------



## prettyhair73 (Apr 30, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

I got some mango scented Shea butter from www.pureshea.com at the World Natural Hair Expo in ATL. He's pretty reasonable. I got like a pound for $10, unscented was $8. This stuff smells super good.


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Oiled my scalp with Brahmi ,Dampen hair/Applied Yucca Growth lotion,Oiled my length with Sesame,Walnut & Rice bran..Applied Natures Blessing Pomade to my ends..JBCO on edges...Hair feels nice & soft....



Happy Hair Growth!


----------



## Lita (May 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*



Ravengirl said:


> I've been using my coconut/sesame seed oil mix to seal my hair after a water spritz. Don't plan to wash my hair today so no need for a pre-wash treatment.
> I don't even remember why I bought the sesame seed oil, does anyone know what it is good for?
> 
> I have never heard of that site or half of those oils. I'm an undercover oil junkie in the making. Got some researching to do!
> ...



Ravengirl The sesame oil can be used as a Hot oil,Pre Poo,to Seal & help with Tangles....Keep us posted with your results...



Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Did a HOT with CD Lisa's Hair Elixir and sat under my heat cap for 15 minutes. For some reason I keep forgetting to heat the oil  But I like sitting under the heat cap. And my hair was so soft when I finished. Detangled with a mix of water, oil and condish. Shampooed and my hair felt so good. Did a tea rinse and then DCd for 5 hours with my hair in twists.

Decided to do an oil rinse in a different way. Since I Dcd and put my hair in twists, I filled the sink with warm water and put 2 TBSP of avocado oil in the water. I then put my head in the water and rinsed my hair. Then I rinsed it further with warm water. First time i tried it this way and I will see how it turns out. Got the idea from the henna instructions on rinsing the henna out. It it works out well I will be repeating this.


----------



## greenandchic (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

Took bun down and spritzed with water then massaged scalp and sealed with Cocoveda Hair Oil and rebunned (for the 4th day in a row) - no combing. Slicked edges with Curls Passion Fruit Curl Control Paste.


----------



## Imoan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: HOTs, Oil Rinses, Scalp Oiling, End Sealing Challenge Feb 1, 2011 - April 30, 201*

deleted wrong place


----------

